# Chloe Family Photo Album (let's see your entire collection!)



## hmwe46

Ok gals, some of you have more Chloe bags that I have clothes!!  

Let's see those collections ladies!!


----------



## chloe-babe

Wow!!!

will take some tomorrow

ahhh gorgeous collection, you should be really proud of your fantastic taste


----------



## hmwe46

Thanks *C-B*!!   I can't wait to see your "family" pics!!


----------



## Cristina

Beautiful family, hmwe!  I wish I could add a python silverado to my family   I might have to settle for a pair of shoes, instead  

Single portraits of my family


----------



## D & G rockstar

ooooh, ill post pics when my last newest addition arrives.  BTW, love the fam picture hmwe : )


----------



## hmwe46

go for the shoes *Cristina*!!

Thanks *D&G*!!  It's been fun collecting with you!!


----------



## theglamorous

Lovely.


----------



## eucalyptic

Here's mine: 







Got rid of the medium Muscade Edith and the Ivoire Shopper for the Dark Brown Shopper and the medium Whiskey Tracy.


----------



## pquiles

Loving the fam Eucalyptic.  The paddies are gorgeous.


----------



## pquiles

hmwe46 said:


> Ok gals, some of you have more Chloe bags that I have clothes!!
> 
> Let's see those collections ladies!!


 
That's one impressive collection you've got there.  Love the sandals.


----------



## Andy_Sach

our family is small but we love each other very much lol


----------



## Andy_Sach

Forgot to post the pic. LOL


----------



## secret shopaholic

Gosh

What collections!  I just want to keep on staring at your family pics HM - wow!!!!!

Too embarrassed to post my teeny weeny sad collection!


----------



## leanbeanee

Always love seeing pics of your collection HM! 

Love that bleu nuit Cristina!!!

Impressive collection Eucalyptic!

C'mon Secret, I'm sure your collection is just as gorgeous! Those bracelets are TDF!!! 

I cannot show my tiny collection! :shame: Wait till I get more! After the purse ban! Argh!!!


----------



## iluvhandbags

Here is my current family!


----------



## eucalyptic

Wow, I can stare at these photos all day! I love all your bags and shoes!!!


----------



## chloehandbags

Here's most of mine (excluding two scarves and a pair of sunglasses which I haven't photographed, yet).

Bags:





































...continued...


----------



## chloehandbags

...continued...

Large coin purse, continental wallet, belts and footwear:
































...continued...


----------



## chloehandbags

...continued...

Jewellery (the photo at the bottom, of the late '80s/early '90s cuff, is the seller I bought it from's photo, not mine):


----------



## secret shopaholic

wow - another chance to swoon at your collection again!


----------



## chloehandbags

Wonderful collections, everyone!


----------



## chloehandbags

secret_shopaholic said:


> wow - another chance to swoon at your collection again!


 

Ahh, thank you secret! 

Will you be posting your gorgeous Bracelet Bags?


----------



## hmwe46

WOW

I am stunned, *Chloehandbags*, your pieces are phenomoninal.


----------



## eucalyptic

chloehandbags I love your necklace and ring set in the last set of pics!!!


----------



## chloehandbags

^^ You're too kind, hmwe, yours are absolutely amazing, too and it's such a stunning group photo!    

One of the best I've ever seen, actually.


----------



## chloehandbags

eucalyptic said:


> chloehandbags I love your necklace and ring set in the last set of pics!!!


 

Thank you so much, eucalyptic! 

I think there's one of the necklaces on eBay, at the moment.  No idea if the seller is reliable though...


ETA:  Just had a look and it's the silver version.


----------



## secret shopaholic

Well here is my teeny weeny chloe selection!

A bit embarrassed to put it on here!


----------



## chloehandbags

^ Beautiful!


----------



## secret shopaholic

Thanks Emma - it's not much but it does me!

Will keep on building on the collection hopefully.  Yours is something to aspire to in life.


----------



## sparkledust

Here's mine- sorry about the crap photos, I'm really bad at setting up a display


----------



## D & G rockstar

OMG sparkledust, your collection is TDF


----------



## chloehandbags

secret_shopaholic said:


> Thanks Emma - it's not much but it does me!
> 
> Will keep on building on the collection hopefully. Yours is something to aspire to in life.


 

Wow! Thanks, Sam! :shame: 

Tell that to my partner!


----------



## chloehandbags

sparkledust said:


> Here's mine- sorry about the crap photos, I'm really bad at setting up a display


 

So am I!  That's why I didn't bother!  

I could just see myself cursing, as a bag fell over and caused a domino effect, for the tenth time! 

Gorgeous collection and the photos look good, to me!    Love the colours!


----------



## sparkledust

D & G rockstar said:


> OMG sparkledust, your collection is TDF




Thanks!


----------



## hmwe46

You did a great job with the family pose *sparkledust*!  I love to see the different colors together, it's like virtual shopping in someone else's closet, hee hee.


----------



## mintpearl

everyone's collections are beautiful!  Wow!


----------



## chloe-babe

Wow, Sparkle, your collection is so inspiring as you have got so many different kinds of bags, and they all compliment each other perfectly. I also love your grey version of the paddy boots - hey I love all of them - amazing collection


----------



## chloe-babe

chloehandbags, I so love looking at your clutches, its a real collection of so many seasons, so lovely to see.

One question, your gorgeous silk clutches with the NAP tags on, have you really never used them, or were the pictures taken when you bought them?

Its just I would have to, they are so gorgeous I would be itching to take one out every time I went. I love them all, but the red steals my heart every time I see it - im swooning here


----------



## chloe-babe

hm, forgot to say thanks for giving us the idea of showing all our bags again, you forget sometimes how many amazing items we have between us, seeing them freshens up the entire Chloe section IMO


----------



## hmwe46

my pleasure!!  I love checking out all your bags, esp the group shots!!


----------



## pquiles

sparkledust said:


> Here's mine- sorry about the crap photos, I'm really bad at setting up a display


 

I love everyone's collections.  Oh my gosh...Sparkledust, Those boots are H..O..T!!


----------



## asl_bebes

Love love  everyone's collections ... I so enjoy looking all the family shots!


----------



## elle B

I added attachments. How do you post the photos directly in the message box?


----------



## eucalyptic

I'm in love with your blue bags and that chocolate betty, sparkledust!!! Where did you get that Silverado?!??


----------



## D & G rockstar

elle b, I love your collection!  The white bracelet and the yellow mesh bag are sooo lovely.   and the supertall black boots are amazing


----------



## handbagdreamer

Wow - I love everyone's collection - they are so photogenic!! Chloehandbags - I really enjoyed seeing your collection as a lot of pieces I have never seen before! Thanks for sharing these great photos!


----------



## chloehandbags

chloe-babe said:


> chloehandbags, I so love looking at your clutches, its a real collection of so many seasons, so lovely to see.
> 
> One question, your gorgeous silk clutches with the NAP tags on, have you really never used them, or were the pictures taken when you bought them?
> 
> Its just I would have to, they are so gorgeous I would be itching to take one out every time I went. I love them all, but the red steals my heart every time I see it - im swooning here


 

Thank you, so much, chloe-babe! 

I took the pics last March, but no, I've _still_ never used them! 

They are stunning and I love the Grecian-inspired design, but when deciding which bag to carry, with an outfit, I've just never chosen them, for some reason... 

I think it's because they don't have any black in them - I wear a lot of black and I always seem to gravitate towards my coloured bags that have a touch, or more, of black in them - to tie them in to my outfit. I think I feel I need to do this, because I often wear brown, tan, or sand footwear with my black clothes and otherwise, nothing would co-ordinate at all. 

My green, black and gold clutch has had quite a lot of use; as you can see from the slight rippling at the bottom, from my hand impression! Even though I wasn't totally sure about it, initially, I adore it now! I suspect my new Elfi will follow in its footprints (or fingerprints!  ).

They're not even the only ones I haven't used, yet, either. I also haven't carried my clutch with blush flower appliqué. I keep meaning to (it is black, after all! LOL!), but I'm scared of getting the flowers dirty from the natural oils from my hands, or food and I don't have a spare (as I do for some of my other, more delicate, bags! :shame: Yes, I'm slightly mad!!!  ) so once it's ruined, that's it and that would break my heart! 

I use my Tiger bag a lot, though, as I adore it and you don't need to touch the appliqué (and I have, ahem, more than one spare!). 

The old gold version of the Metal Mesh Hobo has never been carried either; but I've carried the silver. 

I also have quite a lot of other designer bags, particularly clutches, so some just seem to get left out of the rotation, unfortunately...

It's a bit of a waste really isn't it?! :shame: 

BTW, as I found I wasn't using it, I sold the spare (please note - the spare, I could never sell my only one!) of the Fuchsia Grecian Clutch on eBay, a couple of years ago, to (and I've only just realised it, myself!!!)...wait for it...miss_moneypenny14 (which is a suspected username of the former monaco-babe/paparazzi-girl/moda-da)!  

I can't believe that I didn't realise before!

This was way before I knew anything about her! I have to say that, luckily, the transaction went smoothly. 

I may sell the Bordeaux spare, as well, at some point. Listing's a lot of work, though and eBay's such a minefield...

Gosh, what a long explanation for a simple question! Freud would have a field day with parts of this post!


----------



## chloehandbags

chloe-babe said:


> hm, forgot to say thanks for giving us the idea of showing all our bags again, you forget sometimes how many amazing items we have between us, seeing them freshens up the entire Chloe section IMO


 

ITA!  

Thanks, hmwe!


----------



## chloehandbags

elle B, looove your collection!    

Especially your mesh hobos and bracelet bags.


----------



## chloehandbags

handbagdreamer said:


> Chloehandbags - I really enjoyed seeing your collection as a lot of pieces I have never seen before! Thanks for sharing these great photos!


 

No problem, handbagdreamer!


----------



## leanbeanee

Your collection is so unique chloehandbags! Really beautiful! How long have you been collecting??? You don't have a paddy???! 

Secret, you know I love your bracelet bags! And the paddy! And the wallet! (Must add to wish list) Is that an Ascot? It looks so different to the ones I've seen... more square. The ones I've seen are more rectangular... Yours looks better! 

I'm loving your collection too sparkledust! Is that navy paddy or bleu nuit? The chocolate betty is yummy!

Keep the pics coming girls!


----------



## secret shopaholic

Lean

Yes it is an Ascot Tote.  Squarer and larger than the other rectangle ones with the zip all the way round.  Great for laptops and papers etc.

Always on the look out for more purchases!!!!


----------



## leanbeanee

elle B said:


> I added attachments. How do you post the photos directly in the message box?



 Beautiful collection Elle B! Looks like you love your bracelet too!


----------



## leanbeanee

secret_shopaholic said:


> Lean
> 
> Yes it is an Ascot Tote.  Squarer and larger than the other rectangle ones with the zip all the way round.  Great for laptops and papers etc.
> 
> Always on the look out for more purchases!!!!



Oh ok! I thought the edith would have been perfect for laptop, but other PFers have said otherwise. I doubt it will fit my laptop though. I have a brick!!!


----------



## secret shopaholic

It fits mine Lean and mines is not small!

That size of tote is way bigger than the rectangle one.


----------



## compulsivepurse

Taa Daa! I love my Chloes!!


----------



## chloehandbags

leanbeanee said:


> Your collection is so unique chloehandbags! Really beautiful! How long have you been collecting??? You don't have a paddy???!


 

Thank you, so much, leanbeanee! 

No.....no Paddy!   I like it on others, but it's not for me.  I like my larger bags to be big, soft, slouchy, low slung and lightweight.  I save any heavy hardware for my clutches.  

I've been collecting designer bags and costume jewellery since Autumn 2001 and Chloe items since Spring 2003. But a few of my items are from earlier than that.


----------



## chloehandbags

Lovely collection, compulsivepurse!  

I really like your duvet cover and pillow cases, too!  

So pretty!


----------



## hmwe46

*compulsive*, that vanilla is amazing, especially in the sunlight next to choco and that raspberry python!!!


----------



## compulsivepurse

Thank you Chloebabe and hmwe46!  I love your collections too!!!

The leather on the top of my Silverado is by far the best leather I have ever felt in my life!

The bedding is from Pottery Bard Bed and Bath.  Thanks to the pillowcases my 2 year old can now say "butterfly." (It's cute)


----------



## chloehandbags

^ Ahhh! That is cute! 

Thank you, BTW!


----------



## Balchlfen

Wow I love everyone's collections  

I will add some pics of my own collection at the weekend


----------



## secret shopaholic

Yes Bal - we are sooooo dying to see your collection!

Can't wait


----------



## elle B

D & G rockstar said:


> elle b, I love your collection! The white bracelet and the yellow mesh bag are sooo lovely. and the supertall black boots are amazing


 

Thanks! I think those black thigh high boots are in my top 3 of my favorite Chloe items! That fall 2003 collection was so rockstar chic!


----------



## sabster

Wow! lovely paddington bags


----------



## chloehandbags

elle B said:


> That fall 2003 collection was so rockstar chic!


 

ITA.  
My favourite Chloe collection, ever!


----------



## lynnix

Thank you for sharing this pictures. I love the shoes!! i will take picture of my little family soon.


----------



## leanbeanee

lynnix said:


> Thank you for sharing this pictures. I love the shoes!! i will take picture of my little family soon.



Would love to see your collection lynnix! I know you have it bad for Chloe!


----------



## ~Moi~

oooooh...everyone has such lovely collections! absolutely stunning bags! hee hee...a little green with envy now...


----------



## badbananagirl

Beautiful collection everyone!!!!


----------



## bagsforme

I don't think I posted my family photo on here but I did in the "bag showcase" thread.  Here they are:


----------



## bagsforme

My Chloe shoes family photo collection


----------



## bagsforme

And a Chloe dress.  I hope to get some more clothing from Chloe.  Its just so darn expensive.  I'd rather spend it on shoes/handbags.


----------



## chloehandbags

Bagsforme, your collection is gorgeous!    

Love your Bracelet Bags and your black and brown boots!


----------



## +sonja+

Wow amazing collections, everyone...!!


----------



## Yves St

^^^ Like sonja, I can't stop drooling! What a great thread. It's so cool to see collections like these, it's really opened my my mind as I've spotted versions and bags I might not have given a second glance before. The shoes some of you have are phenomenal, esp the boots, in grey...yum! 
Chloehandbags, as expected you have an amazing collection with so many unique pieces, your jewellery is to die for ..you've completely inspired me to start looking out for some! 
Everyone here has made incredible choices and have beautiful colections but if  I was to comment and compliment every single piece I love from all of your collections, you'd be reading my first novel right now!
Keep posting everyone, I love seeing everything


----------



## leanbeanee

Love your collections bagsforme! Especially the bracelet bags! Secret_Shopaholic has a competitor, I mean buddy!


----------



## chloehandbags

^^ Thank you so much for your kind words, Yves St!


----------



## secret shopaholic

leanbeanee said:


> Love your collections bagsforme! Especially the bracelet bags! Secret_Shopaholic has a competitor, I mean buddy!


 

   You are so funny Lean!  It will be bracelet bags at dawn then???

*Bagsforme* - you do have an amazing Chloe collection - I am drooling.  THanks for posting!


----------



## leanbeanee

Hehee... Thanks secret. I have my days. Other days, like today, when I'm in a bad mood, I won't say no witnessing "bracelet bags at dawn" or "bracelet bag at ten paces"... :boxingwoohoo, got to use this new smiley)


----------



## chloe-babe

I have taken some piccies of my newest Chloes for you 























I'm finally happy with my Chloe collection, like alot of us, I went crazy to begin with and had just too many bags that were not being used and its just such a shame, as these bags are too gorgeous to be kept and not used, as the leather just gets better and better. I am going to indulge in the white quilted bay and a new pair of shoes from the new collection, and then I am Chloe happy for now.


----------



## secret shopaholic

Gorgeous Chloe Babe - gorgeous!

Fabby colours of your paddies and that blue Betty is worth a swoon!

Can't wait to see the pics of the new shoes and the quilted bay!


----------



## bagsforme

Beautiful!!  I love that blue Betty.  The color is fantastic.


----------



## chloehandbags

Gorgeous, chloe-babe!    I looooove the colours! 

You make me feel guilty for having bags I don't use, though! :shame:


----------



## secret shopaholic

Emma - you would need to be like an octupus to use the bags you have!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chloe-babe

yes Emm, if you feel that bad, send them down and we will show those gorgeous clutches a night out they wont forget!!

every time I look at your red clutch, I think of my gorgeous louboutins who defo would look great with her!!!






talk about a match made in heaven lol


----------



## secret shopaholic

Yes Emma - I would like to help take all the tags off your Chloe Clutches as it breaks my heart to see them!  I am more than willing Like Chloe Babe to help out!


----------



## Janss




----------



## chloehandbags

secret_shopaholic said:


> Emma - you would need to be like an octupus to use the bags you have!!!!!!!!!!


 

ROFLMAO!!!    

Most of them are only small, maybe i should try to carry several at once?!!


----------



## chloehandbags

chloe-babe said:


> yes Emm, if you feel that bad, send them down and we will show those gorgeous clutches a night out they wont forget!!
> 
> every time I look at your red clutch, I think of my gorgeous louboutins who defo would look great with her!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> talk about a match made in heaven lol


 

LOL! 

Oooh, they would look good together, wouldn't they?

Maybe you should send your gorgeous Louboutins up to me, instead?!!


----------



## secret shopaholic

Yes one between each finger and toe! and even then you may need 5 friends out with you to help too!


----------



## chloehandbags

^ LOL!


----------



## NWpurselover

I have a very humble collection compared to many of you, but I wanted to share a picture of my twins, chocolate and whiskey.


----------



## chloe-babe

gorgeous, NWpurselover, I never get over how rich the whiskey is, and I think with the chocolate you really do have a bag for every occasion


----------



## hmwe46

Whiskey is just sooo amazing, *NW*!!

I got to visit my Mom's today and tried to kidnap it


----------



## leanbeanee

Nice collection chloe-babe! That betty is TDF! Gorgeous colour! And I gotta get my hands on one of those wallets!!! 

Love you black paddy, Janss!

NW, I love your whiskey paddy!!! Have always wanted one.


----------



## compulsivepurse

NW - the chocolate & whiskey look great together!


----------



## compulsivepurse

Very, very nice Jass!

Chloe-babe, I always love to see your things!! Bags, shoes, and jewelry!


----------



## Be_DaZzLe

Oh so beautiful collection!!!


----------



## Soleil

hmwe46 said:


> Ok gals, some of you have more Chloe bags that I have clothes!!
> 
> Let's see those collections ladies!!




Your collection literally *TAKE MY BREATH AWAY* (singing in the background now)
*GORGEOUS!*


----------



## hmwe46

*Soleil*, you are soo sweet!!

I wore my brown lace up shoes with the python bag this weekend and it made me sing too! LOL


----------



## zeitgeist4

My Chloe girls.  There are just two for now, but they're hoping to get another sister soon.

Grey two-zip Gladys and small black Ascot.


----------



## mlredo

hmwe46 said:


> *Soleil*, you are soo sweet!!
> 
> I wore my brown lace up shoes with the python bag this weekend and it made me sing too! LOL




OOhhh!  I love the lace-ups!  Can you tell me how they fit?  I am pretty consistant in Chloe boots, yet, I am concerned about the other shoes.  Did the sandals and closed toes fit the same?  Any diff between the buckle, sandal and lace-ups in size or comfort?  Thanks for your help!


----------



## chicky

Here's a pic of my small, but beautiful, collection - one day, it *will* be bigger!! 

Loving all of your Chloe bags ladies!!


----------



## hmwe46

I think they fit true to size (I'm a standard 38).  They are quite comfy too!!  The sandals fit the same, I could wear them all day in summer 



mlredo said:


> OOhhh!  I love the lace-ups!  Can you tell me how they fit?  I am pretty consistant in Chloe boots, yet, I am concerned about the other shoes.  Did the sandals and closed toes fit the same?  Any diff between the buckle, sandal and lace-ups in size or comfort?  Thanks for your help!


----------



## DollyGirl

Everyone have such amazing Chloe collection!!!

hmwe46, I really like your Chloe collection! I wish I can have a Chloe collection like yours!!!


----------



## chloehandbags

The colours look so beautiful together, Miss M!


----------



## Kelluvschloe

Here is my family!! and it is growing!!  

Louis Vuitton Cabas Mezzo from spring 2004
Louis Vuitton Speedy 25 from Winter 2002
Louis Vuitton Mini Pochette from Spring 2001
Louis Vuitton Canvas Porte-Tresor International from Winter 2005

Juicy Couture Bowling Bag from Spring 2003 (had to add her in...she has traveled with me everywhere..Aruba 3 times!! She is the perfect carry-on!!)

 and......my most coveted!!!    
Chloe Paddington Large - Black 
Chloe Paddington Medium Chocolate Brown (Fall 06 Collection!)

I am shamelessly adding whenever I can!!! Chloe is my new obsession and I am  DYING for the Paddington sandals in Whiskey!!!  (the platform wedges....) Enjoy the pics!!!!


----------



## chicky

chloehandbags said:


> The colours look so beautiful together, Miss M!


Thanks, S!!!!


----------



## shoptfs

nice bags!!



Kelluvschloe said:


> Here is my family!! and it is growing!!
> 
> Louis Vuitton Cabas Mezzo from spring 2004
> Louis Vuitton Speedy 25 from Winter 2002
> Louis Vuitton Mini Pochette from Spring 2001
> Louis Vuitton Canvas Porte-Tresor International from Winter 2005
> 
> Juicy Couture Bowling Bag from Spring 2003 (had to add her in...she has traveled with me everywhere..Aruba 3 times!! She is the perfect carry-on!!)
> 
> and......my most coveted!!!
> Chloe Paddington Large - Black
> Chloe Paddington Medium Chocolate Brown (Fall 06 Collection!)
> 
> I am shamelessly adding whenever I can!!! Chloe is my new obsession and I am  DYING for the Paddington sandals in Whiskey!!!  (the platform wedges....) Enjoy the pics!!!!


----------



## shoptfs

I enjoy looking a teveryone's collection, ill post mine one day...


----------



## leanbeanee

Congratulations again Kel! Those two Chloes are gorgeous! Love the textured pebbley leather! You can't go wrong with black and brown! They'll go with everything so I think you'll use them to death!

The LVs aren't bad either.


----------



## handbagrehab

That collection is nothing to be embarrassed about...very nice!!! Beautiful choices....


----------



## blugenie

Okay - this was a painful exercise - _the only Chloes I still have are in the first photo_ :shame: - the others I returned or sold over the course of one maddening, Chloe-chasing 2006. (I actually did a spreadsheet counting over 40 bags in&out totaling over $35k in 2006!  Not ALL Chloes, but the vast majority - that was just SICK!!) 

I thought it would be fun to share old photos of just how CRAZY it got! Obviously I was obsessed and always in search of the 'perfect' specimen, which I realize doesn't _really_ exist - only in our s. I am slowing it down, and I find it funny that it all started with a love for the paddy satchel but now I have none!


----------



## susieserb

Like my sister divnanata suggested, i.e. having the biggest cyperspace collection..

I think she alluded to taking pictures of herself with the different Chloe bags and then returning them, subsequently living out your dreams.

BTW you hit the nail on the head, there is no such thing as the perfect bag (husband, house, job........)


----------



## hmwe46

*bluegenie*, I love your historical collections!!

*susieserb*, it's so true, we can live through our pics here on tPF!!


----------



## compulsivepurse

blugenie said:


> Okay - this was a painful exercise - _the only Chloes I still have are in the first photo_ :shame: - the others I returned or sold over the course of one maddening, Chloe-chasing 2006. (I actually did a spreadsheet counting over 40 bags in&out totaling over $35k in 2006!  Not ALL Chloes, but the vast majority - that was just SICK!!)
> 
> I thought it would be fun to share old photos of just how CRAZY it got! Obviously I was obsessed and always in search of the 'perfect' specimen, which I realize doesn't _really_ exist - only in our s. I am slowing it down, and I find it funny that it all started with a love for the paddy satchel but now I have none!


 
Girl, you are so funny!! I'm glad you found the ones you really like!


----------



## Noha23

OMG! All of your collections are TDF!!!!!! I don't even have my 1st Chloe yet!  

..but with all your help & expertise, I will soooooon!!!!!


----------



## chloehandbags

blugenie said:


> Obviously I was obsessed and always in search of the 'perfect' specimen, which I realize doesn't _really_ exist - only in our s. I am slowing it down, and I find it funny that it all started with a love for the paddy satchel but now I have none!


 

You're absolutely right, the 'perfect' specimen does not exist - I love the fact that handmade bags have their own, individual, characteristics!


----------



## eastcoastkelli

blugenie said:


> Okay - this was a painful exercise - _the only Chloes I still have are in the first photo_ :shame: - the others I returned or sold over the course of one maddening, Chloe-chasing 2006. (I actually did a spreadsheet counting over 40 bags in&out totaling over $35k in 2006!  Not ALL Chloes, but the vast majority - that was just SICK!!)
> 
> I thought it would be fun to share old photos of just how CRAZY it got! Obviously I was obsessed and always in search of the 'perfect' specimen, which I realize doesn't _really_ exist - only in our s. I am slowing it down, and I find it funny that it all started with a love for the paddy satchel but now I have none!


 
Is that a Betty Hobo back there?  I love that one -- it's on my lust list.


----------



## Kelluvschloe

leanbeanee said:


> Congratulations again Kel! Those two Chloes are gorgeous! Love the textured pebbley leather! You can't go wrong with black and brown! They'll go with everything so I think you'll use them to death!
> 
> The LVs aren't bad either.


 
Thank LB!!! I love  them so much!!!!!  They are soooo soft!!! So glad my chloe addiction surfaced....but my wallet is not...lol.  Oh well ! we all deserve them!!


----------



## blugenie

eastcoastkelli said:


> Is that a Betty Hobo back there? I love that one -- it's on my lust list.


 
 You should definitely indulge then! It's awesome and so different from the others!




			
				chloehandbags said:
			
		

> You're absolutely right, the 'perfect' specimen does not exist - I love the fact that handmade bags have their own, individual, characteristics!


 
That's what I love about Chloe, and I feel like I have some real "lifetime" bags now - plus a few fun ones!  

*susieserb* - LOL, no perfect husband, house, job! So true! I love these cyber-collections but it still tugs at my heart when I see my old girls.... loved 'em all!


----------



## D & G rockstar

Here's my old paddy family:







Here's my new paddy family:


----------



## bagsforme

^wow!  They're all beautiful.


----------



## chodessa

Here are my Paddies...
I will get around to posting my Silverados soon.....


----------



## compulsivepurse

D&G, your paddies rock!!


----------



## hmwe46

*D&G *I just want to hug your pile-o-paddy's  (then grab them and RUN!)


----------



## catcat

Oh I cannot stop    , looking at all your amazing bags...!
One day, not so far I will also be a member of the "happy paddy's".


----------



## aki_sato

Andy_Sach said:


> Forgot to post the pic. LOL



Beautiful collection *Andy*!

I want at least...ALL of them! 

Gorgeous gorgeous


----------



## eucalyptic

It's hard to look at these photos when one is on a ban... then again, it's hard to just go to this website and not be tempted, ban or no ban!


----------



## aki_sato

compulsivepurse said:


> Taa Daa! I love my Chloes!!



Oh gorgeous gorgeous! 

That vanilla is TDF *Compulsivepurse*!

What year is it?
The first time ever I've seen that colour...so pretty


----------



## aki_sato

chicky said:


> Here's a pic of my small, but beautiful, collection - one day, it *will* be bigger!!
> 
> Loving all of your Chloe bags ladies!!



Indeed a beautiful collection CHICKY!

Feel like just break into your house and kidnap that TDF Mousse


----------



## DesignerElla

Well, here is my final (for now) collection. I've waited to post and haven't even really talked about some of these for the surprise!!

I will now and forever name all of my Chloes after desserts or dessert flavors.
There's ...

*Chocolate Paddy* (Paddington)
*Mousse Paddy* (Paddington)
*Cobbler Paddy* (Rouge Zippy Paddington)
*Amaretto* (that says Amaretto) (Chamois Large Edith Satchel)
*Custard* (Sable Small Silverado)
*Sugar Plum* (Aubergine Betty)

And a key ring.

Inspired by my first view of a Mousse Paddy, Chicky's. I've shamefully gone way past her number in collection.

The last photo is the Chloe' I want next, when I find it discounted. Dark cream patent Chain Betty!


----------



## zeitgeist4

My collection has been updated... I told you it wouldn't be long until a new sister arrived!  

Grey Gladys, black Ascot, and whiskey Paddington.


----------



## bagsforme

Here's my newest addition.  Chloe patent Betty.  I'm still not sure about it.  Love the bag just not sure what I'll wear it with.


----------



## D & G rockstar

Thank you*bags for me and compulsive purse!!! *


I am getting  a new silverado soon, so once i get her, i'll post my silverado family.


----------



## Jenny Lauren

Deleted.


----------



## hmwe46

A new silverado 

Can't wait to see that with the rest of the fam *D&G*!!


----------



## DesignerElla

zeitgeist4 said:


> My collection has been updated... I told you it wouldn't be long until a new sister arrived!
> 
> Grey Gladys, black Ascot, and whiskey Paddington.



Perfect collection! They look sooo good together!!


----------



## leanbeanee

Ooh! Love the colour on this betty! Congrats on the new addition bagsforme! I don't usually like patent leather, but it's gorgeous in burgundy?




bagsforme said:


> Here's my newest addition.  Chloe patent Betty.  I'm still not sure about it.  Love the bag just not sure what I'll wear it with.


----------



## secret shopaholic

Bit of a humble collection but here you are

Paddy selection






Bracelet collection


----------



## secret shopaholic

bagsforme said:


> Here's my newest addition. Chloe patent Betty. I'm still not sure about it. Love the bag just not sure what I'll wear it with.


 

Oh bagsforme I AM SURE OF IT

Wow - wow - wow!

You should send her to me then!


----------



## ReRe

Here the new family all posing together!


----------



## secret shopaholic

re re

What a fabulous collection - a real mix there


----------



## ReRe

Thanks Secret Shopaholic!


----------



## pquiles

ReRe, Very nice variance in your collection.  That Anaconda tode is beautiful.


----------



## pquiles

elle B said:


> I added attachments. How do you post the photos directly in the message box?


 

Elle, I am loving your collection.    

 I like all the different styles colors of Chloe you've got there.  Beautiful!


----------



## leanbeanee

ReRe said:


> Here the new family all posing together!



Love your collection ReRe. Especially the zippy at the bag there. Is that craie?


----------



## ReRe

Leanbeanie:

I bought it as a Blanc, but there were no tags. Not enough of an expert to tell, but I'd love to have a craie--so maybe I can pretend.


----------



## BagAngel

My Python Four Pocket Betty in caffe, my pride & joy


----------



## BagAngel

My daughter's baby silver paddy


----------



## BagAngel

Wallets & small agenda


----------



## BagAngel

Black 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tracey


----------



## ReRe

BagAngel:

Love that Betty Python in cafe---I've been looking at alot of Python colors but haven't see that before.  Gorgeous!


----------



## BagAngel

ReRe said:


> BagAngel:
> 
> Love that Betty Python in cafe---I've been looking at alot of Python colors but haven't see that before. Gorgeous!


Thanks, It was Spring/summer 06 a lot of the celebs carried it - kate Moss etc I just love it but it can be very heavy to carry with all my stuff in it.


----------



## Jenny Lauren

Here is my one and only Chloe. I think it is the most gorgeous colour (blanc) and it looks fabulous with everything! Hopefully, one day soon I can add a Chloe quilted Bay bag to my collection.


----------



## ReRe

Compulsivepurse:

I love the Vanilla too---also can you tell me about the little boxy shaped python bag???


----------



## ReRe

BagAngel, If you ever feel you can't carry it, let me know.  If its gorgeous I would carry a ton of bricks!


----------



## BagAngel

ReRe said:


> BagAngel, If you ever feel you can't carry it, let me know. If its gorgeous I would carry a ton of bricks!


    I will


----------



## leanbeanee

ReRe said:


> BagAngel, If you ever feel you can't carry it, let me know.  If its gorgeous I would carry a ton of bricks!


----------



## leanbeanee

Love the wallets and tracy, Roz! Your daughter's paddy is so cute! Me gotta get myself one of those babies! As much as I love the betty... I have a thing against carrying around a REPTILE!


----------



## catcat

BagAngel said:


> My Python Four Pocket Betty in caffe, my pride & joy


 


Oh I love this bag...now I know what's next on my wishlist...I just have a thing for python, two pairs of boots one pair of pumps but no bag yet! 

And the silver mini is so cute too by the way may I ask how old your daughter is?


----------



## BagAngel

catcat said:


> Oh I love this bag...now I know what's next on my wishlist...I just have a thing for python, two pairs of boots one pair of pumps but no bag yet!
> 
> And the silver mini is so cute too by the way may I ask how old your daughter is?


bet your boots are gorgeous   My daughter is 19 has been having LV & CHloe gifts for quite a few years now


----------



## BagAngel

leanbeanee said:


> Love the wallets and tracy, Roz! Your daughter's paddy is so cute! Me gotta get myself one of those babies! As much as I love the betty... I have a thing against carrying around a REPTILE!


Yes I know Lean I did break my principles for that bag   I don't do fur or exotic skin as a rule. Feel a bit of a hypocrite on this one but temptation got the better of me.


----------



## catcat

BagAngel said:


> bet your boots are gorgeous  My daughter is 19 has been having LV & CHloe gifts for quite a few years now


 
Lucky girl...I started when I was 16 . My girls still have a couple of year before they reach that age but they already have their wishlist...hubby thinks it's totally nuts!


----------



## BagAngel

catcat said:


> Lucky girl...I started when I was 16 . My girls still have a couple of year before they reach that age but they already have their wishlist...hubby thinks it's totally nuts!


Oh I know, my best friend tells me that I should have put the money in the bank for her. I know she is right but sure life is for living!


----------



## pquiles

Roz, your collection is great.  Your daughters are going to love inheriting your bags


----------



## BagAngel

pquiles said:


> Roz, your collection is great. Your daughters are going to love inheriting your bags


Thanks   I have just one daughter otherwise I would be bankrupt LOL
 She uses them all anyway already! I never see the Pochettes some of them I actually bought for her! I prefer the bigger bags!
I always tell her if you ever fall on hard times you can sell my bags


----------



## shoptfs

Finally, I got my whole collection together and took this family picture my edith is missing, she is in the storage as i took this photo


----------



## hinge13

shoptfs said:


> Finally, I got my whole collection together and took this family picture my edith is missing, she is in the storage as i took this photo


 
What a beautiful collection! AND you have the lovely bay bag. I really need to get one of those. The leather looks so yummy


----------



## eastcoastkelli

shoptfs said:


> Finally, I got my whole collection together and took this family picture my edith is missing, she is in the storage as i took this photo


 

Is that a Camel Bay?  I've seen the color look so different in photos/IRL.  It's lovely!


----------



## pquiles

shoptfs, Gorgeous collection.  I love the color of the Bay bag.  What is the bag to the right in the rear?


----------



## BagAngel

Lovely colection Shoptfs, congrats!


----------



## hmwe46

All spectacular!!

BagAngel, I am in  with your caffe Python Four Pocket Betty!!!


----------



## BagAngel

hmwe46 said:


> All spectacular!!
> 
> BagAngel, I am in  with your caffe Python Four Pocket Betty!!!


Thank you, me too


----------



## compulsivepurse

ReRe said:


> Compulsivepurse:
> 
> I love the Vanilla too---also can you tell me about the little boxy shaped python bag???


 
ReRe:

That's my Chloe python traincase in Natural.  I love it!  I don't know if they sold it in the U.S.  - I had it shipped from France.  I always forget to list it as a handbag because I use it as a jewelry case - it is lined in pink satin and is perfect for my wedding rings!! Even my DH likes it and he says my Pythons freak him out  .  I'm glad you like it!!!

BagAngel:
 I love the python Betty!!! It is gorgeous!! Can you be my personal shopper??


----------



## DesignerElla

OMG Purple Paddy..


----------



## BagAngel

DesignerElla said:


> OMG Purple Paddy..


Sorry purple paddy?????? Chloe never made a purple Paddy


----------



## pquiles

BagAngel said:


> Sorry purple paddy?????? Chloe never made a purple Paddy


 

I think that is a Grenat isn't it?


----------



## leanbeanee

shoptfs said:


> Finally, I got my whole collection together and took this family picture my edith is missing, she is in the storage as i took this photo




Gorgeous collection! That Bay bag is TDF!


----------



## leanbeanee

BagAngel said:


> Yes I know Lean I did break my principles for that bag   I don't do fur or exotic skin as a rule. Feel a bit of a hypocrite on this one but temptation got the better of me.



Oh. It's not that much. I don't have anything against leather... but it's a snake thing that I'm SCARED about!


----------



## kathleen

leanbeanee said:


> Gorgeous collection! That Bay bag is TDF!


I agree.  What a great collection


----------



## shoptfs

pquiles said:


> shoptfs, Gorgeous collection. I love the color of the Bay bag. What is the bag to the right in the rear?


 
thats the hobo style, sorry i dont take good photos :s


----------



## cheetos

Here's my little Chloe family. I used to have a large Paddington pocket bag, but I returned it because it was just too big.  This is my first attempt to post inline.  If this doesn't work, I'll just post the old way.




EDIT:  I guess inline didn't work.  Hmm.  Will try to read the FAQ again.


----------



## secret shopaholic

Cheetos it worked

I soooo want that Betty!

Gorgeous collection


----------



## cheetos

secret_shopaholic said:


> Cheetos it worked
> 
> I soooo want that Betty!
> 
> Gorgeous collection


 
*secret_shopaholic*:  It worked?  Really?  I don't see the pic inline, just a link that opens up a new browser window.  Maybe it's my computer.  Thanks for the compliment.  I really love the Betty, especially since I got it for $500.  It's just so cute.  I'm a big fan of outside pockets as you can probably tell!


----------



## secret shopaholic

well you know Cheetos if it ever needs a vacation in Scotland then I can let it have one!!


----------



## secret shopaholic

It just may never return


----------



## cheetos

secret_shopaholic said:


> It just may never return


 
  You're too funny!  If that's the case, I'm coming with her!  I've always wanted to see Scotland.


----------



## BagAngel

leanbeanee said:


> Oh. It's not that much. I don't have anything against leather... but it's a snake thing that I'm SCARED about!


It can't harm you


----------



## chodessa

gorgeous cheetos!!
LOove the betty!


----------



## BagAngel

My quilted Bay, I adore it!


----------



## cheetos

chodessa said:


> gorgeous cheetos!!
> LOove the betty!


 
Thanks, *chodessa*!  Those dogs are so cute!


----------



## handbag addict

My black 06 paddington boots and my beloved 05 dark grey Paddy


----------



## ReRe

leanbeanee said:


> Oh. It's not that much. I don't have anything against leather... but it's a snake thing that I'm SCARED about!


 
What a great way to get over being afraid of snakes....I'm going to use that reason for why I purchased my python silverado...maybe I can deduct the cost as medicinal on my tax return


----------



## BagAngel

ReRe said:


> What a great way to get over being afraid of snakes....I'm going to use that reason for why I purchased my python silverado...maybe I can deduct the cost as medicinal on my tax return


----------



## leanbeanee

ReRe said:


> What a great way to get over being afraid of snakes....I'm going to use that reason for why I purchased my python silverado...maybe I can deduct the cost as medicinal on my tax return


----------



## abbyroad

wow -- thanks everyone for posting their collections here!  i'm after some silverado tall boots (the ones with the 3-buckles) and maybe a pair of platform oxfords so i just came here to drool over the shoes...but now i want a new bag, too


----------



## chodessa

BagAngel said:


> My quilted Bay, I adore it!



I adore your bag!!
I recently got a pocket paddy in mastic, haven't used it yet, waiting for March to arrive.......now I'm wondering if hubby should have held off buying it for me so I could have had this one!!
My local Bloomies has it in stock.
Hmmmmmmm, decisions, decisions......


----------



## lordguinny

WOW Hmwe, you've gathered quite an impressive Chloe collection since I've been gone!!!!  Amazing!  I  your python silverado. It is Gor-geouso!!!!


----------



## hmwe46

LOL, I did go Chloe crazy  

I need to take new family pics with craie loaf  



lordguinny said:


> WOW Hmwe, you've gathered quite an impressive Chloe collection since I've been gone!!!!  Amazing!  I  your python silverado. It is Gor-geouso!!!!


----------



## shoptfs

any more family pix ???


----------



## pghandbag

Beautiful collections, ladies!! I am envious! 

I don't have a family since I only have one lonely Chloe bag (a Tracy)... So I guess I'm in a partnership with her but we haven't the finances for any additions currently, as I am a grad student living off my modest teaching assistant stipend.  I'm on a Lenten season luxury shopping ban so there won't be any additions in the near future.


----------



## anilouann

This is my collection:
Regular Edith in ecureil color
Black Edith,2 front pockets and a large shoulder strap(not on the pict)
Naturel Python Silverado
Galet pocket Paddy
Chocolate shoes(named Prince)
Happy to share my passion with you!


----------



## leanbeanee

pghandbag said:


> Beautiful collections, ladies!! I am envious!
> 
> I don't have a family since I only have one lonely Chloe bag (a Tracy)... So I guess I'm in a partnership with her but we haven't the finances for any additions currently, as I am a grad student living off my modest teaching assistant stipend.  I'm on a Lenten season luxury shopping ban so there won't be any additions in the near future.



Love the tracy! It's on my want list!  

Then again, what's not on my want list???


----------



## leanbeanee

anilouann said:


> This is my collection:
> Regular Edith in ecureil color
> Black Edith,2 front pockets and a large shoulder strap(not on the pict)
> Naturel Python Silverado
> Galet pocket Paddy
> Chocolate shoes(named Prince)
> Happy to share my passion with you!



Nice collection! That python leather is growing on me! Congrats on the new paddy!


----------



## anilouann

leanbeanee said:


> Nice collection! That python leather is growing on me! Congrats on the new paddy!


:shame: thanks!


----------



## theglamorous

They are all nice.


----------



## BagAngel

chodessa said:


> I adore your bag!!
> I recently got a pocket paddy in mastic, haven't used it yet, waiting for March to arrive.......now I'm wondering if hubby should have held off buying it for me so I could have had this one!!
> My local Bloomies has it in stock.
> Hmmmmmmm, decisions, decisions......


Thank you I love this bag but the pocket paddi is lovely also. I suppose if you would be happier with the Bay & can still exchange then go for it!


----------



## ReRe

BagAngel said:


> My quilted Bay, I adore it!


 
Love it Roz.


----------



## nataliam1976

*drums* let me present my first ( but not the last ! ) paddy with his sisters ! still to get : baby paddy ( hmm in metallics ?, aubergine paddy  and craie paddy ( i believe i will get it one day against all odds !  )


----------



## hmwe46

Nice family *Nataliam*!  What color is the current light colored paddy in your (third) pic??


----------



## hmwe46

After spending the day handbag shopping yesterday I had to assess my current Chloe collection.  Naturally, out came the camera  

Here is my new Chloe family (with craie loaf and without taupe tote who is now in a loving home):







So from top left: 

06 choco paddy
06 rouge paddy
06 blanc paddy
04 python silverado
05 blue nuit paddy loaf
05 craie paddy loaf

ooops, forgot the mini clutch in Acier.


----------



## bellacherie

Wow that blanc looks heaps like the craie - or is it just the lighting?


----------



## shoptfs

nice hmwe!


----------



## secret shopaholic

wow wow its even more amazing now which I didnt think possible originally!


----------



## nataliam1976

hmwe46 said:


> Nice family *Nataliam*! What color is the current light colored paddy in your (third) pic??


 

its all the same paddy and its mastic - but its impossible to show the real colour on the pics ... its more deep and richer in real, bit darker than on the pics as well ... wasnt sure if i liked it in the beginning but its really growing on me now i must say !  

and thx for nice words about my babies !


----------



## hmwe46

You know, at first I thought they looked almost identical too. But then in different lighting the colors end up being totally differerent. 

The blanc has a distinct yellow undertone while the craie is fleshy.

I never have trouble deciding which one to wear either   For a while I thought I was going to sell blanc, but I think now that I might keep her.




bellacherie said:


> Wow that blanc looks heaps like the craie - or is it just the lighting?


----------



## ReRe

I wanna craie--anyone know what the heck craie means?


----------



## leanbeanee

Always love your pics of your babies, HM!   Can I be first on the wait list should you choose to sell your blanc? Actually any of your paddies?!


----------



## nataliam1976

ReRe said:


> I wanna craie--anyone know what the heck craie means?


 

hmm craie means chalk in French ... such a strange name for that shade actually ...


----------



## BagAngel

compulsivepurse said:


> ReRe:
> 
> That's my Chloe python traincase in Natural. I love it! I don't know if they sold it in the U.S. - I had it shipped from France. I always forget to list it as a handbag because I use it as a jewelry case - it is lined in pink satin and is perfect for my wedding rings!! Even my DH likes it and he says my Pythons freak him out  . I'm glad you like it!!!
> 
> BagAngel:
> I love the python Betty!!! It is gorgeous!! Can you be my personal shopper??


Oh that would be my dream job, spending other people's money


----------



## leanbeanee

BagAngel said:


> Oh that would be my dream job, spending other people's money



Not unless you got to keep the bag! I think I'd cry each time I had to hand a bag over!


----------



## BagAngel

leanbeanee said:


> Not unless you got to keep the bag! I think I'd cry each time I had to hand a bag over!


LOL no I could do that ok! The thrill for me is in the buying, I am fickle I can go off things after I get them like the Bay bag that I was so in love with then I decided that it wasn't for me!


----------



## BagAngel

Haha, I am so bad telling this story. Once my ex said to me "You change your mind so often I am surprised that you don't go off me!" HAHAHA I did in due course!!!!!
Wasn't fickle though had good reason but just thought I would laugh about it for a change!


----------



## ReRe

So far I haven't been too fickle with my bags.  There are a few I would part with but for the most part I still love them all.

I'd love to be a personal shopper too, the thrill of the hunt is usually the best part for me, which is why I'm always trying to buy the "perfect" gifts for my friends.  They love it because it doesn't even have to be a holiday.

Thanks Natalie for the translation on craie--gotta get a craie sounds much better than gotta get a chalk though!

PS Girls I just bought my first Balenciaga.  But my first love will remain Chloe.


----------



## BagAngel

chloehandbags said:


> Here's most of mine (excluding two scarves and a pair of sunglasses which I haven't photographed, yet).
> 
> Bags:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...continued...


Oh my God Chloe! I am coming to your house to steal these bags! AMAZING!
If you will agree to letting me have these 3   then I won't have to damage your house when I break in & have to ransack!


----------



## compress

I am so jealous! I'm still trying to save for my first chloe bag!


----------



## susieserb

BagAngel said:


> Oh my God Chloe! I am coming to your house to steal these bags! AMAZING!
> If you will agree to letting me have these 3  then I won't have to damage your house when I break in & have to ransack!


 
Roz that gold evening bag is the closet Chloe I lust after.  When it was discounted on NP it was all I could do to not click the button and buy the darn thing.  Love that stinkin thing!


----------



## BagAngel

susieserb said:


> Roz that gold evening bag is the closet Chloe I lust after. When it was discounted on NP it was all I could do to not click the button and buy the darn thing. Love that stinkin thing!


Oh it is so stunning, I wish I had seen it at discount   How much was it?


----------



## thinkPINK

I would love to own a Chloe - they're all so beautiful!


----------



## chloehandbags

BagAngel said:


> Oh my God Chloe! I am coming to your house to steal these bags! AMAZING!
> If you will agree to letting me have these 3  then I won't have to damage your house when I break in & have to ransack!


 

ROFL!!!  

You're too funny, Roz! With your amazing collection, I'm surprised that you'd feel the need to steal mine! 

But thank you for the kind words.....I think?!!


----------



## leanbeanee

BagAngel said:


> Oh my God Chloe! I am coming to your house to steal these bags! AMAZING!
> If you will agree to letting me have these 3   then I won't have to damage your house when I break in & have to ransack!



 Roz, I think your place would be the first place I'd visit when I get to the UK!  And then it's off to "iluvmybug"'s place to borrow that vegas paddy!


----------



## shoptfs

This is my new baby, the moka hobo. i find it more practical than the regular bay and the color is just so rich i just cant put it down


----------



## chloehandbags

susieserb said:


> Roz that gold evening bag is the closet Chloe I lust after. When it was discounted on NP it was all I could do to not click the button and buy the darn thing. Love that stinkin thing!


 

Thank you, susie! 

It's even nicer in person! I think (in fact, I know!) I was lucky and got a good one!


----------



## BagAngel

chloehandbags said:


> ROFL!!!
> 
> You're too funny, Roz! With your amazing collection, I'm surprised that you'd feel the need to steal mine!
> 
> But thank you for the kind words.....I think?!!


Oh I would kill for those bags Chloe  Be afraid, Be very afraid


----------



## chloehandbags

BagAngel said:


> Oh it is so stunning, I wish I had seen it at discount  How much was it?


 

It was £238.80, down from £597.00 - 60% off!     

I liked it when it first came out, but not quite as much as the AM Mini Novak with Dragon Clasp and the RC Roll Clutch I wanted, so, luckily for me, I waited!


----------



## BagAngel

leanbeanee said:


> Roz, I think your place would be the first place I'd visit when I get to the UK!  And then it's off to "iluvmybug"'s place to borrow that vegas paddy!


I sure hope you would "visit" me Lean, would be great to meet up. But you have to promise you will come in the front door in daylight


----------



## BagAngel

chloehandbags said:


> It was £238.80, down from £597.00 - 60% off!
> 
> I liked it when it first came out, but not quite as much as the AM Mini Novak with Dragon Clasp and the RC Roll Clutch I wanted, so, luckily for me, I waited!


OMG I cannot believe you got such a bargain in this fab bag, congrats & enjoy in good health! Def. paid to wait!


----------



## chloehandbags

BagAngel said:


> Oh I would kill for those bags Chloe  Be afraid, Be very afraid


----------



## chloehandbags

BagAngel said:


> OMG I cannot believe you got such a bargain in this fab bag, congrats & enjoy in good health! Def. paid to wait!


 

Ahh, thanks Roz! 

BTW, SecretShopaholic missed getting one, too, which is a shame. She put one in her basket and then had to go out and then once she got back, it had gone.


----------



## BagAngel

chloehandbags said:


> Ahh, thanks Roz!
> 
> SecretShopaholic missed getting one, too, which is a shame. She put one in her basket and then had to go out and then once she got back, it had gone.


Oh so sorry for her what a disappointment!


----------



## secret shopaholic

Yes BA and Chloe!

I still haven't recovered!!!!

Sob sob


----------



## hmwe46

Sigh, how much time do we spend obsessing about the "one that got away"?? 

For me it was a craie paddy satchel.


----------



## BagAngel

secret_shopaholic said:


> Yes BA and Chloe!
> 
> I still haven't recovered!!!!
> 
> Sob sob


 
I had a look at the sale on NAP the bag is there in the nude leather if any interest to you


----------



## leanbeanee

BagAngel said:


> Oh I would kill for those bags Chloe  Be afraid, Be very afraid



Oh dear!


----------



## leanbeanee

BagAngel said:


> I sure hope you would "visit" me Lean, would be great to meet up. But you have to promise you will come in the front door in daylight



 But how would I pick and choose which bag(s) to *borrow* if you are at home?


----------



## ILoveMyBug

leanbeanee said:


> Roz, I think your place would be the first place I'd visit when I get to the UK!  And then it's off to "iluvmybug"'s place to borrow that vegas paddy!



Are my ears burning?


----------



## leanbeanee

ILoveMyBug said:


> Are my ears burning?



:greengrin: I did tell you I would visit one day!


----------



## ILoveMyBug

leanbeanee said:


> :greengrin: I did tell you I would visit one day!



Feel free! I still owe you for finding the bag


----------



## chloehandbags

secret_shopaholic said:


> Yes BA and Chloe!
> 
> I still haven't recovered!!!!
> 
> Sob sob


 

Awww, Sam!  

I hate missing things.  I know it's not a bag, but I missed a Marc Jacobs shawl I _really_ wanted, over a month ago and I'm still not over it!


----------



## chloehandbags

BagAngel said:


> I had a look at the sale on NAP the bag is there in the nude leather if any interest to you


 

I think that one's slightly different.  It's the Gina (with the woven section), rather than the Elfi (with the smocking).

I like that one, too!


----------



## BagAngel

leanbeanee said:


> But how would I pick and choose which bag(s) to *borrow* if you are at home?


If you visit you can have your pick & choice to "borrow" during stay but I will search your suitcases before you leave & will have had a tracking device installed in all of my bags before you arrive:busted


----------



## BagAngel

chloehandbags said:


> I think that one's slightly different. It's the Gina (with the woven section), rather than the Elfi (with the smocking).
> 
> I like that one, too!


Ah I see Chloe sorry didnt look closely enough!


----------



## BagAngel

ILoveMyBug said:


> Feel free! I still owe you for finding the bag


I think you maybe should put a tracking device on your beautiful cats also before Lean arrives you just never know with that woman!!!!!!


----------



## leanbeanee

BagAngel said:


> If you visit you can have your pick & choice to "borrow" during stay but I will search your suitcases before you leave & will have had a tracking device installed in all of my bags before you arrive:busted


----------



## leanbeanee

BagAngel said:


> I think you maybe should put a tracking device on your beautiful cats also before Lean arrives you just never know with that woman!!!!!!



Hey! I'm so sweet and innocent!  I would never take anything that doesn't belong to me! I'd just write you an IOU note before I leave... 

And you shouldn't talk BA! You are the one threatening sherlock with robbery and murder! :devil:


----------



## BagAngel

leanbeanee said:


> Hey! I'm so sweet and innocent!  I would never take anything that doesn't belong to me! I'd just write you an IOU note before I leave...
> 
> And you shouldn't talk BA! You are the one threatening sherlock with robbery and murder! :devil:


 
  Yip I am all sweetness & light until it comes to a handbag :greengrin: 
Better stop now or Vlad could call in the FBI  

Imagine the headlines  "TPFers arrested after threatening arm(ed) candy robbery & murder "


----------



## hmwe46

Ok, I am experimenting with watermarking (DOH!).  Here is an updated family pic of the Chloe's:







... how did there get to be soooo many?? :shame:


----------



## leanbeanee

hmwe46 said:


> Ok, I am experimenting with watermarking (DOH!).  Here is an updated family pic of the Chloe's:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... how did there get to be soooo many?? :shame:



Anytime you want to offload a bag or two or three... you know where I am! 

Oh, try making the font white, it'll be easier to see against a dark colourful background.


----------



## hmwe46

Thanks!!


----------



## weeniepop

There are some beautiful collections here  

I'm new to the PF so I thought I'd make a start and post my collection of what I have on my computer at present but I haven't got a proper picture of my clutch and I don't think the brooches and scarves count so they can stay out possibly?



























And this is on it's way from LVR


----------



## leanbeanee

Welcome to tPF weeniepop! You have a very enviable collection!


----------



## BagAngel

Welcome Weenipop, lovely collection!


----------



## weeniepop

Thank you  

It looks so tiny in comparison to the amazing collections here and my Mousse pocket front paddy looks very bleached in that pic!


----------



## weeniepop

chloehandbags said:


> ...continued...
> 
> Jewellery (the photo at the bottom, of the late '80s/early '90s cuff, is the seller I bought it from's photo, not mine):


 

I have this but the brooch version and it looks beautiful as a necklace! I absolutely love your bag collection too and really wanted one of those purple and red silk clutches at the time. Beautiful


----------



## hmwe46

Welcome *Weenie*!!

That suede (?!) braeclet bag is stunning


----------



## aquablueness

everybodys family is sooooooooooo beautiful, i'm thinking about starting a family too. it's too expensive


----------



## weeniepop

hmwe46 said:


> Welcome *Weenie*!!
> 
> That suede (?!) braeclet bag is stunning


 
Thank you  I haven't used it in a long time but I think I'll drag it back out again at some point!


----------



## Soleil

okay, here's my humble collection of paddys..

Pebbly & Light 06 Whiskey






Pebbly & Light 06 Choco





Thick & Smooshy & Delicate 05 Sable





Thick & Smooshy & Heavy 06 BlueJeans Moyen






Smooth & Slight pebbly 06 Whiskey that I may say bye-bye to (YES, I have 2 whiskey paddy, call me silly huh??)





what do you think? I am still eyeing on *05 BleuNuit* & *05 Grenat*


----------



## modema

Gorgeous collection Soleil!!! I love Paddington!!! Sable Paddington is very cute!!!


----------



## anniea

Love, Love Love the collections!  They are just beautiful...  Seriously!!!!


----------



## weeniepop

Really stupid question probably, but how do you tell what season the bag is from if you're an idiot and forgot when you bought it like I have? Is there something on the tag where the serial numbers are?

More gorgeous collections!!


----------



## hmwe46

You can tell the year by the s/n


----------



## chloehandbags

^ 

...and if it doesn't have a serial number/datecode tag, you can generally tell from the top left of the hang tag (e.g. 03P = Spring [Printemps] '03, 04E = Summer [Ete] '04, 05A = Autumn/Fall [Automne] '05 and 06H = Winter [Hiver] '06). Although, as hmwe knows, they occasionally make a mistake!

Which style of bag is it, BTW, weeniepop?


----------



## Soleil

Thank you girls


----------



## chloehandbags

^ No problem!


----------



## bellacherie

OMG Soleil! There is nothing humble about that paddy collection! I think thats the best mix I have ever seen! Though two whiskey paddies.... please explain? Lol


----------



## zibeline91

My only one...Chocolate...miam !


----------



## Soleil

bellacherie said:


> OMG Soleil! There is nothing humble about that paddy collection! I think thats the best mix I have ever seen! Though *two whiskey paddies.... please explain*? Lol



I bought the first smooth whiskey a few months ago while I had my first crush on Chloe paddy, you can't imagine the "amount of lust" I have for this gorgeous liquor whiskey color After that, a couple of months passed and I've acquired a few more paddies.... then suddenly this absolutely delicious smooshy squishy super-pebbly Whiskey came along WHOA! I can't take it anymore, with not a moment to lose she's MINE...she's mine.... she's mine~
All was well with 2 gorgy Whiskey paddy until a few days ago, my 4 yr old little girl suddenly asked me (while dh is driving) "mommy, how come you have 2 brown bags of the same design?"  and I in my blissful state (with my super-pebbly whiskey) just answered "No darling, this is not brown. Mommy has *2* whiskey color bag (I stupidly put emphasis on the "2" and put up 2 finger somemore) Then I realised my dh must be listening in too, so I quickly said "but mommy is going to sell one of the whiskey bag soon!" Saving my a$$ so to speak~*phew* 
Now it's stalling time though... I love them both because they are so different, how can I separate them??


----------



## hmwe46

LOL!!

I must have the Disease too, cause this seems perfectly reasonable to me.

Hence my blanc v craie dilemea.

Seriously, DH helped me make a spreadsheet stack rankng my bags yesterday ush:

Chocolate lost   By a wide margin




Soleil said:


> I bought the first smooth whiskey a few months ago while I had my first crush on Chloe paddy, you can't imagine the "amount of lust" I have for this gorgeous liquor whiskey color After that, a couple of months passed and I've acquired a few more paddies.... then suddenly this absolutely delicious smooshy squishy super-pebbly Whiskey came along WHOA! I can't take it anymore, with not a moment to lose she's MINE...she's mine.... she's mine~
> All was well with 2 gorgy Whiskey paddy until a few days ago, my 4 yr old little girl suddenly asked me (while dh is driving) "mommy, how come you have 2 brown bags of the same design?"  and I in my blissful state (with my super-pebbly whiskey) just answered "No darling, this is not brown. Mommy has *2* whiskey color bag (I stupidly put emphasis on the "2" and put up 2 finger somemore) Then I realised my dh must be listening in too, so I quickly said "but mommy is going to sell one of the whiskey bag soon!" Saving my a$$ so to speak~*phew*
> Now it's stalling time though... I love them both because they are so different, how can I separate them??


----------



## Soleil

hmwe46 said:


> Chocolate lost   By a wide margin



but *hmwe46*, your choco paddy matches your chocolate 3-buckled silverado boots oh so perfectly


----------



## weeniepop

Thank you so much hmwe46 and chloehandbags!

I checked the tag and it starts with 03 so I presume it's from the 03 collection. I think it's more than likely from the fall/winter collection as I bought it in December.

It's this bag btw chloehandbags -  the khaki colour.


----------



## beanie

There was no '03 collection for paddys. They came out in '04 in only two colors, vanilla and tan, and then the explosion started in '05...you must be looking at a different number.  I have the khaki medium paddy, and it's from '05. Most WONDERFUL leather that year
Enjoy!


----------



## weeniepop

Ok well I obviously haven't a clue, which is why I asked for advice. 

I don't find my other Paddingtons half as good leather wise which is a shame as the Khaki one I have is so thick and squishy.


----------



## hmwe46

03 = the season
05 = the year
5353 = ???






weeniepop said:


> Thank you so much hmwe46 and chloehandbags!
> 
> I checked the tag and it starts with 03 so I presume it's from the 03 collection. I think it's more than likely from the fall/winter collection as I bought it in December.
> 
> It's this bag btw chloehandbags -  the khaki colour.


----------



## weeniepop

Ok, I'm a moron! That is more or less the exact code above so it's from the 05 collection and has 03 but nothing indicating the season i.e. P, H, E

Thanks for your help girls!


----------



## D & G rockstar

so far...


----------



## compulsivepurse

hmwe46 said:


> LOL!!
> 
> I must have the Disease too, cause this seems perfectly reasonable to me.
> 
> Hence my blanc v craie dilemea.
> 
> Seriously, DH helped me make a spreadsheet stack rankng my bags yesterday ush:
> 
> Chocolate lost  By a wide margin


 
Your DH sounds like a fun guy!! My DH just cringes when I start talking purses.


----------



## compulsivepurse

aki_sato said:


> Oh gorgeous gorgeous!
> 
> That vanilla is TDF *Compulsivepurse*!
> 
> What year is it?
> The first time ever I've seen that colour...so pretty


 
Wow, aki_sato - you posted this a long time ago and somehow I overlooked it!  I'm sorry!

The Vanilla is an 05! My first Paddy!


----------



## ReRe

Hmwe46, we definitely have similar tastes, I just got an acier clutch for my birthday (which I can't take pictures of until I actually get it in a couple of weeks).  Here's my pictures--doesn't my blanc look like she's turning craie---I keep encouraging her.  Is nuit still with you?

Here's my CHloe List--just realized I'm on vacation on my laptop so I can't post my family picss, will add when I get home, maybe I can sneak out the Acier for the picture:

Silverado Python in Natural
Anaconda Tote in Mastic
Paddington Satchels : Blue Jeans Moyen, Whiskey, Rouge, East West Bouler in Blanc
Chloe Paddy Clutch: Acier


----------



## ReRe

HMWE46, my hubby would help with a spreadsheet, except I already have one of all my bags when I purchased them, retail, what I paid.  I just haven't ranked them for preference because is it would change everyday.  I have been able to sell a few of my Non-Chloe brands on ebay, which is nice to help fund the new bags.


----------



## chloehandbags

weeniepop said:


> Ok, I'm a moron! That is more or less the exact code above so it's from the 05 collection and has 03 but nothing indicating the season i.e. P, H, E
> 
> Thanks for your help girls!


 

No problem! 

Would you mind posting a pic of the hang-tag and the datecode tab?

Where did you get it, BTW?


----------



## chloehandbags

New (to me) addition - Winter '02 Clutch (the first designer bag I've bought on eBay [apart from a large Chloe Coin Purse]):


----------



## secret shopaholic

Emma gorgeous new addition - never ever seen one like that before.  Congrats


----------



## chloehandbags

^ Thanks, Sam, I love it!    

It's from the same collection as my dark brown Continental wallet and I missed it when it first came out, unfortunately, so I was happy to find it!


----------



## secret shopaholic

And so you should be its a jaw dropping, drool worthy, stare you out bag.  It will be a fabulous addition to your amazing collection


----------



## chloehandbags

Ahhh, thanks Sam! :shame: 

It's suede lined, BTW!


----------



## compulsivepurse

Finally, a pic of the Chloe shoes!

http://i87.photobucket.com/albums/k149/sheilah_m/P1070734small.jpg

Pleasse excuse my husband's workshoes behind mine.  We actually have to share the shoe rack.

I also just bought an amazing Chole top and skirt from mushroom_city on eBay.  If I ever make my bed I will add a picture of them!


----------



## leanbeanee

chloehandbags said:


> New (to me) addition - Winter '02 Clutch (the first designer bag I've bought on eBay [apart from a large Chloe Coin Purse]):



That's so cute CHB!


----------



## chloehandbags

^ Thanks, lb!


----------



## lenabean

Here they are!  plus my new quilted bay


----------



## chloehandbags

^ Wow!  

Beautiful collection!


----------



## leanbeanee

LenaBean, you have a gorgeous collection there! So many paddies! 

So who has the most paddies???


----------



## chloehandbags

^ Me! 

Only joking!!!


----------



## leanbeanee

chloehandbags said:


> ^ Me!
> 
> Only joking!!!



You have less paddies than I do!


----------



## chloehandbags

^ No need to boast!


----------



## leanbeanee

Boast? About my one and only? I think you're the only PFer in Chloe I can "boast" to!


----------



## chloehandbags

^ That's almost certainly true! 

'Boast' away, then!


----------



## weeniepop

chloehandbags said:


> No problem!
> 
> Would you mind posting a pic of the hang-tag and the datecode tab?
> 
> Where did you get it, BTW?


 
I've got a pic of the datecode label, not sure what a hang-tag is?

I bought it in Brown Thomas in Dublin which is a large department store which I'm sure you know although I'm hoping I'm not going to hear the words "looks fake"  


Oh I love that purse and those bags D&G!


----------



## D & G rockstar

^^^ the datecode is definitely an 05.   I think the 03 means f/w.   


Thanks weeniepop


----------



## BagAngel

Fabulous collection Lenabean, congrats!


----------



## weeniepop

D & G rockstar said:


> ^^^ the datecode is definitely an 05. I think the 03 means f/w.
> 
> 
> Thanks weeniepop


 

Thanks D&G  

Gorgeous collection Lenabean! We have the same Mousse pocket front Paddy and I'm waiting for a non quilted bay from LVR and it can't come quick enough


----------



## ReRe

lenabean said:


> Here they are! plus my new quilted bay


 
Lenabean, oh oh I love your paddies.  Can you give us the colors--is that muscade and whiskey side by side--if so everyone is always comparing these two and that is a great shot.  What color is the gray looking bag and the pale yellow looking bag?


----------



## lenabean

Thanks for all the compliments ladies!

Below are better pictures of the bags on the bed (muscade crossbody and whiskey paddy), and the pockets.

On the chest are blanc and jaune medium pockets and a large mousse pocket.  On the floor are large choco east west zippy, argent paddy, chamoise (sp?) edith, and rouge edith bowler.


----------



## ~Moi~

gorgeous collection lenabean! there's some serious bag envy going on here


----------



## fennelcake

lenabean said:


> Here they are! plus my new quilted bay


 
so pretty!! i love it!
the colors, everything!


----------



## Lisasbags

Beautiful family,


----------



## LaBoheme

I've finally done the group pic...







i had to readjust the droopy Betty.





Note: the Choc. Paddington tote is my latest addition (lower left) *but* might be a visitor only. I haven't decided whether to keep or return since it came with chipped hardware.ush:


----------



## BagAngel

Gorgeous collection Leanbean_  have reached 7000+ BTW  _


----------



## leanbeanee

Impressive collection Lohoheme!


----------



## leanbeanee

BagAngel said:


> Gorgeous collection Leanbean_  have reached 7000+ BTW  _



Is that all???? Yawn!


----------



## compulsivepurse

Wow, Laboheme!!! Beautiful collection!!!


----------



## catcat

lenabean said:


> Thanks for all the compliments ladies!
> 
> Below are better pictures of the bags on the bed (muscade crossbody and whiskey paddy), and the pockets.
> 
> On the chest are blanc and jaune medium pockets and a large mousse pocket. On the floor are large choco east west zippy, argent paddy, chamoise (sp?) edith, and rouge edith bowler.


 
Beautiful collection, great taste.
Mousse and nutmeg are really calling my name.


----------



## catcat

Laboheme said:


> I've finally done the group pic...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i had to readjust the droopy Betty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note: the Choc. Paddington tote is my latest addition (lower left) *but* might be a visitor only. I haven't decided whether to keep or return since it came with chipped hardware.ush:


 
Congratulations...I personally love choco, you should keep it!


----------



## D & G rockstar

laboheme, i  your collection


----------



## Balchlfen

I love this thread and keep coming back to drool!   
I love everyone's collections !


----------



## LaBoheme

Thanks for the lovely compliments!!:greengrin:

DH saw the bag pile-up and looked sort of concerned for a second.  I feel a ban coming on.


----------



## seabear

Iluvhandbags, what is the name of the second to last purse of your pictures? It looks like such a softer leather than the rest.


----------



## ReRe

Laboheme, I just came up with a new thread, we should have our significant others write a thread on their take on all of our bags!


----------



## LaBoheme

ReRe said:


> Laboheme, I just came up with a new thread, we should have our significant others write a thread on their take on all of our bags!



LOL!! That's an excellent idea! kinda  scary  but excellent!


----------



## lenabean

Laboheme said:


> Thanks for the lovely compliments!!:greengrin:
> 
> DH saw the bag pile-up and looked sort of concerned for a second.  I feel a ban coming on.


 

Beautiful collection!  

FUNNY about the hubby noticing.  Mine did the same thing    He didn't realize how many I had. (yikes!)  From now on, I'll be taking pictures when he is not home


----------



## LaBoheme

lenabean said:


> Beautiful collection!
> 
> FUNNY about the hubby noticing.  Mine did the same thing    He didn't realize how many I had. (yikes!)  *From now on, I'll be taking pictures when he is not home *



Same here!


----------



## BagAngel

lenabean said:


> Beautiful collection!
> 
> FUNNY about the hubby noticing. Mine did the same thing  He didn't realize how many I had. (yikes!) From now on, I'll be taking pictures when he is not home


Ooops!!!


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

I never get tired of looking at Chloe bags!!!!!!!!!!  great collection ladies!!!

And here is my collection, but only includes bags, i haven't inluded any shoes, belts or clothing :shame:


----------



## DollyGirl

^^ so pretty  

What colour is your mini paddy? Mastic? It looks gorgeous!!!


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

thanks dollygirl
yes, it is mastic, the shoulder strap baby paddy is a metallic bleu nuit


----------



## BagAngel

Gorgeous bags Brasilian_Babe


----------



## hmwe46

Love it *BB!!!*

That Bleu Nuit satchel is stunning!!


----------



## Taupy

I'm flushing about my only 2 Chloé bags..:shame: .comparing with your great and huge colletions...Ok, everyone starts little, right?

Chocolate Edith kisses taupe Paddington  





Sometimes I'm about to sell my edith, because I don't use it very much. I prefere bag to shoulder....BUT everytime I take a look at my Edith I know, I'm not able to let her go, because it's such a pretty bag. I'm willing to take her out more often


----------



## Taupy

In fact my wishlist of Chloé bags is even longer than any of your collections


----------



## macbagger

^^ Brasilian-babe, that's a WOW collection!   And Taupy, I think you have 2 of the best colors out there, they are great, don't dare get rid of the Edith, I think esp. in that color it is a true keeper!


----------



## ReRe

Brasilian Babe, what are those tiny handbags in the top of your picture--the ones in different colors.  Not familiary with them.


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

thanks for the lovely comments girls.
ReRe, those are the mini saddle bags, they're all old season, from a few years ago. If i'm not mistaken they predate the release of the first paddies.


----------



## hmwe46

So much of my Chloe's have been re-homed.  

Bags no longer with me, but in better hands:

06 Mousse paddy satchel
06 Choco paddy satchel
06 Taupe paddy large tote
05 Craie paddy loaf

Bags remaining:

06 Blanc paddy satchel
06 Rouge paddy satchel
04 Cognanc (Chocolate) python silverado
05 Bleu Nuit mini loaf
07 Acier clutch [not picuted]


----------



## DollyGirl

^^ You've sold your choco and craie??? I LOVE THEM SO MUCH!!!!


----------



## hmwe46

Oh yeah, I sold choco too  ush:

Craie is in a much better home where I am sure she will be used much more than I was able to.

My new boss is liking me in the office every day so I really need to swap out my heavy Chloe for light-weight Work bags that can hold a laptop.  

Sigh.

Chloes co-existing with Balenciagas...










DollyGirl said:


> ^^ You've sold your choco and craie??? I LOVE THEM SO MUCH!!!!


----------



## Sushi789

I am devastated that you sold your craie and it wasn't to me!!! I LOVE that bag!


----------



## hmwe46

I am soooo sorry!!  I wish I had one for each gal that coveted her   But rest assured she went to a loving home-- and who knows when she might be shared again 



KMSNYC said:


> I am devastated that you sold your craie and it wasn't to me!!! I LOVE that bag!


----------



## leanbeanee

What the????????? HM, when did you sell craie??


----------



## hmwe46

I sold a few weeks ago to a most amazing PFer.


----------



## DollyGirl

^^ I love your craie loaf... & I love your choco paddy too 

BTW, hmwe46... you still have an amazing handbag collection!!!


----------



## Soleil

*hmwe46*.... your craie is gone from your collection?? That cute innocent adorable little baby is not with you anymore??wah wah wah
I am so eyeing on your cognac python silverado, if ever.... you know... 
OMG! Look what I am doing? I've just joined the PurseBan Club and here I am tempting myself all over again. My bad Okay, forget what I've just said then


----------



## hmwe46

Rest assured that I would be eating beans and rice on a daily basis before I would sell python!!  :greengrin:

And the gal that wanted Craie just plain and simply needed her more than I did   

I am gently trying to sell Rouge though.  She just isn't getting the attention she deserves.  I think two paddies are the perfect number for me and since you'd have to pry Blanc or Bleu out of my hands at this point, I need to find Rouge a better home 






(doesn't Blanc look pink in this light?!?)


----------



## bellacherie

Wow hmwe - you have shocked me also! 

I am going through the same feelings with one of my paddies so I can relate to wanting your paddies to have full, content lives with people who truly appreciate them... (cue harp)


----------



## hmwe46

LOL!!

There is really something to be said for passing a treasure on to another loving mommy


----------



## Soleil

Here's my latest acquisition before the purseban...

06 Rouge paddy - same camera settings but came out with 3 different shades of red??














and the older/current collection :
06 pebbly & lightweight Choco
06 super-pebbly Whiskey
06 smooshy Sable
06 smooshy & heavyweight Blue Jeans moyen





and not forgetting the 06 smoothie Whiskey :









Enjoy  I really should stop buying paddies, don't you think?
but.... my holygrail is still not within reach yet --> *05 Blue Nuit*
purseban, girl.... purseban


----------



## Coldplaylover

Brasilian_Babe you rock!!!!!  That collection is TDF!!


----------



## DollyGirl

Soleil, I love all your paddys!!! They are GREAT!!!!


----------



## vanilla_addict

although i have one so far.. God i cant,, i can not!! i just could not tell u how madly i am madly in love with this bag!! 
presenting my one and only chloe 
choco edith loaf!


----------



## loveprincess

Geez! Y'all have amazing collections of Chloe!


----------



## Soleil

DollyGirl said:


> Soleil, I love all your paddys!!! They are GREAT!!!!



Thanks *DollyGirl*
I can't stop touching my Rouge paddy these few days...


----------



## Taupy

Always nice to see a bleu nuit  And the cognac silverado is exactly the same I 'd like to get


----------



## lenabean

Wow, really enjoying all these beautiful bags!!!!


----------



## aki_sato

KMSNYC said:


> I am devastated that you sold your craie and it wasn't to me!!! I LOVE that bag!



I feel your pain KMSNYC! 
Cos I myself love Hmwe's bags!


----------



## softsmile

I'LL JUST UPLOAD A COUPLE OF MY CHLOE BAGS FOR NOW.  I'LL ADD MORE LATER.


----------



## softsmile

OOPS! LET'S TRY AGAIN.


----------



## zeitgeist4

I think this is my third response to this post because I keep buying more!  Here is the current collection, added a jade Edith.


----------



## brandedlover

Here's my Chloe babies


----------



## lenabean

OHH Softsmile, I love your silver silverado!


----------



## abi319

SOFTSMILE!!lovin your bags,especially the kerala!


----------



## Cat

Taupy said:


> I'm flushing about my only 2 Chloé bags..:shame: .comparing with your great and huge colletions...Ok, everyone starts little, right?
> 
> Chocolate Edith kisses taupe Paddington
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes I'm about to sell my edith, because I don't use it very much. I prefere bag to shoulder....BUT everytime I take a look at my Edith I know, I'm not able to let her go, because it's such a pretty bag. I'm willing to take her out more often


 


OMG!I'm loving your Chocolate Edith,I ordered one that is due to arrive Tuesday and can hardly wait .


----------



## GyrlLayney

Hey all! Here's my Chloe family...

http://i165.photobucket.com/albums/u45/laineegirl_photos/chloe family/tpf2.jpg

http://i165.photobucket.com/albums/u45/laineegirl_photos/chloe family/tpf3.jpg

http://i165.photobucket.com/albums/u45/laineegirl_photos/chloe family/tpf5.jpg

http://i165.photobucket.com/albums/u45/laineegirl_photos/chloe family/tpf6.jpg


----------



## lv_obsessed

OMG guys!!!! You're bags are all spectacular!!!

I've had some tumultuous Chloe family affairs, first I had a tan box paddy then an 05 chocolate paddy, but at the moment I'm completely Chloe-less....but a gorgeous new baby muscade paddy should be arriving on my doorstep any day now so I'll be sure to post a pic when she arrives.

Oooooooh and what do you think are my chances of being able to adopt a fall 06 creme paddy around xmas-time??? I think I'm in love lol.


----------



## GyrlLayney

lv_obsessed said:


> OMG guys!!!! You're bags are all spectacular!!!
> 
> I've had some tumultuous Chloe family affairs, first I had a tan box paddy then an 05 chocolate paddy, but at the moment I'm completely Chloe-less....but a gorgeous new baby muscade paddy should be arriving on my doorstep any day now so I'll be sure to post a pic when she arrives.
> 
> Oooooooh and what do you think are my chances of being able to adopt a fall 06 creme paddy around xmas-time??? I think I'm in love lol.


 
LV - As for adopting a fall '06 creme paddy - chances are good since it will be winter and owners will be looking to sell their light-colored pre-loved cremes to buy other bags!  I'm hanging on to my creme (or sand - she's adopted too so I'm not sure what the exact color is) tall satchel because  I love her madly and I'll be using her year round.  Can't wait to see pics of your baby muscade paddy!!!


----------



## Pamella72

You girls have FABULOUS bags!!!!!!  Enjoy them!!!


----------



## minnie04

hi hmwe46, is that dark chocolate paddy? what year is that? leather looks fabulous..



hmwe46 said:


> Ok gals, some of you have more Chloe bags that I have clothes!!
> 
> Let's see those collections ladies!!


----------



## minnie04

saw you sold your choco and craie... 
your collection still amazing, specially with addtl balenciagass..




hmwe46 said:


> So much of my Chloe's have been re-homed.
> 
> Bags no longer with me, but in better hands:
> 
> 06 Mousse paddy satchel
> 06 Choco paddy satchel
> 06 Taupe paddy large tote
> 05 Craie paddy loaf
> 
> Bags remaining:
> 
> 06 Blanc paddy satchel
> 06 Rouge paddy satchel
> 04 Cognanc (Chocolate) python silverado
> 05 Bleu Nuit mini loaf
> 07 Acier clutch [not picuted]


----------



## sheishollywood

All of you have such lovely collections!!


----------



## starsnhevn

Here is mine... its small, but that just means I can add to it. LOL


----------



## GyrlLayney

Beautiful Chloe family, *Starsnhevn*!  You've got a wonderful variety for work and play!


----------



## GyrlLayney

My Chloe family will surely miss Edith *sniff* since she's going back to NM (King of Prussia) next week!






But they will soon be joined by a baby Paddy keychain and an adopted stepsister (Jimmy Choo green Mahdi from Overstock) who may or may not stay!


----------



## lv_obsessed

My baby muscade paddy - which is my one and only Chloe.....at least until I get my tax back & can afford a medium satchel lol:


----------



## hmwe46

Ok, brace yourself.  I'm down to Bleu Nuit and Python Silverado 

Yup, that was an 06 Choco Paddy with THE BEST leather EVer.  Seriously spectacular.  None of my other leathers held a candle to it (not vanilla, craie -sorry ReRe  - Bleu Nuit is damn close tho!!!).

She didn't even go to a PFer 

Thank you  the Bals are just perfect for my lifestyle.  Honestly, I smacked my car, my table, my dresser, and once my *chin* with that padlock ush:




minnie04 said:


> saw you sold your choco and craie...
> your collection still amazing, specially with addtl balenciagass..


----------



## Soleil

hmwe46 said:


> Honestly, I smacked my *car*, my *table*, my dresser, and once my **chin** with that padlock ush:



I can definitely identify with that


----------



## leanbeanee

Can't believe it!  




hmwe46 said:


> Ok, brace yourself.  I'm down to Bleu Nuit and Python Silverado
> 
> Yup, that was an 06 Choco Paddy with THE BEST leather EVer.  Seriously spectacular.  None of my other leathers held a candle to it (not vanilla, craie -sorry ReRe  - Bleu Nuit is damn close tho!!!).
> 
> She didn't even go to a PFer
> 
> Thank you  the Bals are just perfect for my lifestyle.  Honestly, I smacked my car, my table, my dresser, and once my *chin* with that padlock ush:


----------



## GyrlLayney

Any other pics of Chloe families out there?  Even if y'all just have one baby!  I just love to see the color(s) and style(s) everyone's chosen


----------



## DollyGirl

My Chloe Family~ 






Cognac python silverado, Cafe quilted bay & Craie paddington!!!


----------



## hmwe46

*Dolly*, that is a *perfect* Chloe family


----------



## GyrlLayney

DollyGirl said:


> My Chloe Family~
> 
> Cognac python silverado, Cafe quilted bay & Craie paddington!!!


 
*Dollygirl* - I love every single one!  What exquisite taste!


----------



## GyrlLayney

hmwe46 said:


> *Dolly*, that is a *perfect* Chloe family


 
^ amen to that!


----------



## DollyGirl

:shame: Thanks hmwe46 & GyrlLayney!!!

I love them so much


----------



## Soleil

DollyGirl said:


> My Chloe Family~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cognac python silverado, Cafe quilted bay & Craie paddington!!!



I agree! A perfect Chloe family!! 
Gorgeous Cognac Python Silverado


----------



## yaya

simply gorgeous


----------



## hmwe46

this is my current Chloe Collection:


----------



## ali w

hmwe46 said:


> this is my current Chloe Collection:



 I SOOO LOOOOVE YOUR SHOES!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ali w

_*HERE'S SOME OF MY BABIES*_


----------



## ali w

_*SOME MORE.........*_


----------



## Mxygxy999

Wow, Great collection ali!  Love your paddy wallets!


----------



## Mxygxy999

And, here are mine:


----------



## Mxygxy999

And the paddy family:


----------



## ali w

acshih said:


> Wow, Great collection ali!  Love your paddy wallets!



!!! YOU HAVE A FAB COLLECTION TOO!!!!


----------



## bellacherie

Some of these have come and gone -


----------



## bellacherie

ali w said:


> _*SOME MORE.........*_


 

6 wallets??? OMG!


----------



## rubylola

OMG Bellacherie- that baby (argent?) is totally TDF- perfection!


----------



## llson

Great collections, guess I'll have to join in the posts and post pics.........gotta take some new pics.


----------



## abi319

Here are my chloe babies...i think the chloe addiction started in july of this year!


----------



## ali w

abi319 said:


> Here are my chloe babies...i think the chloe addiction started in july of this year!



 Gorgeous!!!!! I love the variety colors as well....


----------



## Bag Fetish

Is this a mini(baby) ? thanks 





zibeline91 said:


> My only one...Chocolate...miam !


----------



## vegisvegis

Absolutely gorgeous ladies! I'll post mine when I get some more Chloes. As of now, I only have one


----------



## bellacherie

Bag Fetish said:


> Is this a mini(baby) ? thanks


 

I think thats the 06 medium choc?


----------



## susieserb

abi319 said:


> Here are my chloe babies...i think the chloe addiction started in july of this year!


 

Wow since JULY!!!! You go girl since you massed a nice, well rounded collection.  Beautiful!  BTW that Red Python Silverado I think is my favorite!  Now all you need is a BLACK bag!g


----------



## Mxygxy999

abi319 said:


> Here are my chloe babies...i think the chloe addiction started in july of this year!


Love that quilted Bay.  Caught the Chloe bug in July too!  There must've been something in the air....


----------



## mariabdc

HI
I have just posted a few pictures of my only child, a mini paddy in chocolate...
Here's a picture with the rest of the family: Loewe's City Bag in tan, Fendi's Spy Hobo in Cognac and baby chocolate... She's very small, but adorable...
http://i229.photobucket.com/albums/ee199/mariabdc/Choco%20paddy/P1010002compfamily.jpg
http://i229.photobucket.com/albums/ee199/mariabdc/Choco paddy/P1000958.jpg


----------



## LaBoheme

abi319 said:


> Here are my chloe babies...i think the chloe addiction started in july of this year!



Gorgeous!! Love the colors!


----------



## Cranky Old Bag

Here is my tiny but much loved family.  My addiction started in October when I bought the Silverado as a birthday gift to myself!


----------



## casper7

My chloe fam


----------



## Mxygxy999

casper7 said:


> My chloe fam
> 
> View attachment 296629
> View attachment 296630
> View attachment 296631


Very cute mini silverado!


----------



## Cranky Old Bag

casper7 said:


> My chloe fam
> 
> View attachment 296629
> View attachment 296630
> View attachment 296631



Casper, those colours are divine! They look wonderful together.


----------



## casper7

acshih said:


> Very cute mini silverado!



Its gorgeous isn't it! She'll get her first outing to a garden wedding on sat!


----------



## casper7

Cranky Old Bag said:


> Casper, those colours are divine! They look wonderful together.



Thanks, this thread is great. Its making me fall in love with my bags all over again!


----------



## *Maggie*

so celebrities....woooo.....


----------



## mariabdc

come on... show us your collection...


----------



## llson

I know, I need to post my pics, however, I might be committed to 'bag therapy' or 'bagaholics addiction' once they are all together.........


----------



## mariabdc

llson said:


> I know, I need to post my pics, however, I might be committed to 'bag therapy' or 'bagaholics addiction' once they are all together.........


 
Shall we reintroduce the Chloe Bag Ban Club??? It was rather active back in february for, about, let's say, two or three days... then everyone began to break their bans...


----------



## brigitte0810

^Yeah, sounds like a great idea....
What about your actual collection, I have lost track.... new Betty (we haven't seen yet!), what else?


----------



## muggles

She is all alone, for now!poor puddles!!


----------



## bag*mad*bags

oh muggles what about the messenger one you had?
you need to get a couple more?


----------



## bag*mad*bags

mariabdc said:


> Shall we reintroduce the Chloe Bag Ban Club??? It was rather active back in february for, about, let's say, two or three days... then everyone began to break their bans...



oh yeah i need to join it!


----------



## pixie01

Past and present  
Chloe family


----------



## pixie01

And my past baby paddy which has gone to her new tpf home


----------



## muggles

bag*mad*bags said:


> oh muggles what about the messenger one you had?
> you need to get a couple more?


 
She has moved to Australia to live with FrankieP!She did not like Virginia, she was an Aussie at heart!!:shame:


----------



## mariabdc

brigitte0810 said:


> ^Yeah, sounds like a great idea....
> What about your actual collection, I have lost track.... new Betty (we haven't seen yet!), what else?


 
i know, i know... i am preparing a thread to mark my 1000th post with lots of pics...
My collection hasnt grown that much since January and i havent bought anything from the LVR sale (i spent all my savings on the whiskey betty, a bbag and a Belen Echandia, so it serves me right for not waiting!)


----------



## brigitte0810

^Oh great, looking forward to celebrate your 1000st post then!http://forum.purseblog.com/images/smilies/drinkup.gif
 And those bags you got don't sound too bad....http://forum.purseblog.com/images/smilies2/graucho.gif


----------



## llson

mariabdc said:


> Shall we reintroduce the Chloe Bag Ban Club??? It was rather active back in february for, about, let's say, two or three days... then everyone began to break their bans...


 
Ban......., all that does for me is make me buy more -- it's like being on a diet.......and thinking of food all the time.


----------



## belvedere_girl

Not the best pics but here are my beautiful Ruge '05 paddy with lock at the end and regular '05 tan paddy courtesy of pixie01 (whos pics does this beutiful bag way more justice) and bag*mad*bags my new TPF friend 

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y108/belvedere_girl/DSCF3939.jpg

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y108/belvedere_girl/DSCF3940.jpg (holding hands *lol*)

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y108/belvedere_girl/DSCF3938.jpg

Thanks ladies! I couldn't love them more


----------



## awayfromblue

hardcore_harlot said:


> Not the best pics but here are my beautiful Ruge '05 paddy with lock at the end and regular '05 tan paddy courtesy of pixie01 (whos pics does this beutiful bag way more justice) and bag*mad*bags my new TPF friend
> 
> http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y108/belvedere_girl/DSCF3939.jpg
> 
> http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y108/belvedere_girl/DSCF3940.jpg (holding hands *lol*)
> 
> http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y108/belvedere_girl/DSCF3938.jpg
> 
> Thanks ladies! I couldn't love them more



Lovely bags!
the holding hands one is adorable!!! haha. made me laugh!


----------



## daisyrockyrosie

Here's my lot:


----------



## awayfromblue

daisyrockyrosie said:


> Here's my lot:



You have lots of great bags, but this photo is my favourite daisyrockyrosie. A little pile of smooshy paddy gorgousness!


----------



## muggles

^^^I agree!! Love them!!


----------



## belvedere_girl

qwerty234 said:


> Lovely bags!
> the holding hands one is adorable!!! haha. made me laugh!



Thank you! I've got the bug now and am on the search for more to expand my little family!


----------



## muggles

^^Lovely family!!


----------



## awayfromblue

hardcore_harlot said:


> Thank you! I've got the bug now and am on the search for more to expand my little family!




I think we all know that feeling too well! 

Good luck in your search, you can get some great paddies at a steal on ebay right now


----------



## bag*mad*bags

i know that feeling i want more and more!!!!!!


----------



## muggles

One month from today I will be on the train to New York! And a week of shopping!! Chloe here I come!! I can't wait!!!!


----------



## bag*mad*bags

oh muggles you have to buy something to add with your choco paddy!


----------



## muggles

I have bought a pair of Chloe Sunnies! Does that count? I will get a paddington in New York!!And who knows what else!!


----------



## bag*mad*bags

oh im very excited for you!!!
do you find the sunnies really big?


----------



## muggles

I got them from ebay, the Chloe 2112 in plum, they have silver sides and came in a lovely white leather case with Chloe brass plaque. They came with a cleaning cloth and all the paperwork and all together in a Chloe box. All for 65.00! I think the size is great!


----------



## bag*mad*bags

oh congrats!!!!


----------



## llson

Muggles, congrats on your new sunnies, and yes, you need a souvenier from NY


----------



## mariabdc

Here it is....  I found the thread that Von was looking for... AND THIS IS A CALL FOR ALL CHLOE LOVERS TO SHOW THEIR FABULOUS COLLECTIONS: Yes, Div, Susie, Ilson, Chloehandbags, FrankieP, Balchlfen, Acshih (mispelling???), Tag, L*E*S*C*O*Y, Bag*mad*bags, ilovemybug, littleblackbag, Brigitte, Kittyx3, imonpurseblog, i-wona, Scarcici, Babi, Bellacherie, mona_danya .... and many others "whose names i cant recall now" (in a pure Quixotesque way).... START POSTING!!! We want to drool over your collections...

Here is a pic of my Chloe family and Edith family....

First, stairway to  (Chloe) heaven







Edith family (with Cadbury flats!)


----------



## muggles

Absolutely Fantastic!!! More, more!!


----------



## divnanata

Maria - when I look at your display I feel like I am in a Chloe store in HEAVEN girl! Once again - WOW!!!


----------



## mariabdc

divnanata said:


> Maria - when I look at your display I feel like I am in a Chloe store in HEAVEN girl! Once again - WOW!!!


 
Thanks... I was trying to provoke others with larger collections to post here! 

How about your OWN stairway to Chloe heaven? I bet you'd have to cram your bags if they were to stand in just one flight of stairs...


----------



## brigitte0810

*mariabdc*, I love the way you display your Chloés and photograph them... My pics never seem to shine like that! I will try to take pics though, since the purple Heloise needs to be added now as a regular Chloé family member....


----------



## mariabdc

brigitte0810 said:


> *mariabdc*, I love the way you display your Chloés and photograph them... My pics never seem to shine like that! I will try to take pics though, since the purple Heloise needs to be added now as a regular Chloé family member....


 

Please, do... you have a lovely and varied family...
How are you getting along with your latest additions?
Are you still using the betty or is it more wintery?


----------



## brigitte0810

Oh, I used the Betty on Saturday going out! It's a great going out bag for me, it is my most glam one! I try to get all my bags out, I don't switch daily, but I do mostly on a weekly basis... and of course depending on what colours I'm wearing. This week is Moka Quilted Bay week! Mayxbe next week I will use the Saskia, but I also want to wear my paddies again...
How do you choose which bag to wear?


----------



## divnanata

mariabdc said:


> Thanks... I was trying to provoke others with larger collections to post here!
> 
> How about your OWN stairway to Chloe heaven? I bet you'd have to cram your bags if they were to stand in just one flight of stairs...


 I have to get Susie to help me set up the shots. What we should do is combine both of our collections into one huge heap! But which one of us would load up all her bags in the car and drive the haul over to the other's house????


----------



## divnanata

Girls - I change my bags daily and I try to match the best bag for the outfit. This is a pain in the goozeetza but worth it.


----------



## llson

^^  You loading up your bags for pics, too funny!! I actually took a pic of all my Chloes on my stairs some time back, but didn't post it, now it's out of date, and some have gone and some are new arrivals, will have to do it again.  (I will say it took up the first flight of stairs:shame

I actually change my bags daily too, the main downside to that is that if I have a specific item or coupon, I sometimes leave it in the last bag accidently.


----------



## laregina123

Maria,
I'm drooling over your collection. Absolutely gorgeous girls!


----------



## mariabdc

Thanks, everyone... but i want to drool over YOUR collections...

I dont choose my bags to match my outfits... but the other way round... I usually decide which bag i want to carry and then i pick up matching clothes... It is quite easy this way ... though i must admit that i havent been good at rotating recently... I got a new bag and i am working hard to make her slouchy... so my Chloes are being neglected!


----------



## awayfromblue

My current Chloe family, eagerly awaiting my Silverado


----------



## bag*mad*bags

what a collection qwerty!


----------



## brigitte0810

Oh, I love your collection, qwerty! Fabulous colours!


----------



## awayfromblue

bag*mad*bags said:


> what a collection qwerty!





brigitte0810 said:


> Oh, I love your collection, qwerty! Fabulous colours!



Thank you bag*mad*bags and brigitte0810 

I think I have some really dark colours in there, the blanc is the lightest one, but it is winter here so dark colours are fine. Hopefully soon I will have my tan silverado to lighten things up a bit more 

And maybe a silver heloise....haha. No, I need to go back on my ban! :shame:


----------



## mariabdc

Lovely collection... Wonderful colours! Now we need modeling pics!


----------



## awayfromblue

mariabdc said:


> Lovely collection... Wonderful colours! Now we need modeling pics!



Thanks *mariabdc* 

I actually think I should post some modeling pics, I never have posted any in the proper thread. I just need to find a photographer  Or make a camera tripod out of shoe boxes again


----------



## divnanata

Oh your collection is so gorgeous, qwerty! And all put together in an amazingly short time! Cheers girl!


----------



## awayfromblue

divnanata said:


> Oh your collection is so gorgeous, qwerty! And all put together in an amazingly short time! Cheers girl!



Thanks *div *

I didn't think I had many bags until I put them all together like that!  I'm quite proud of my little paddy collection, just need to start trying some other Chloe styles now. I think a bay is next on my wishlist, after my silverado arrives and I've saved enough to lift my ban!


----------



## kbnkch

I finally got around to take my Chloe family pics.  I recieved the Cherry Saskia yesterday and OMG, she is gorgeous.  I think I need a blue bag now, or a brown, or honey, or..... but not this month!!!!


----------



## jackie1

great collection fantastic cherry saskia


----------



## llson

Wow, gorgeous -- and love the shoes too!!


----------



## kbnkch

Thank you, jackie 1 and llson.


----------



## mariabdc

kbnkch said:


> I finally got around to take my Chloe family pics. I recieved the Cherry Saskia yesterday and OMG, she is gorgeous. I think I need a blue bag now, or a brown, or honey, or..... but not this month!!!!


 

Very nice collection, kbnkch... I love love love your Edith hobo...

Excuse my ignorance, but are these shoes Chloe's?


----------



## kbnkch

mariabdc said:


> Very nice collection, kbnkch... I love love love your Edith hobo...
> 
> Excuse my ignorance, but are these shoes Chloe's?



Thank you, mariabdc.  Yes, they are all Chloe shoes.  I was hooked to Chloe shoes first, then purses.


----------



## bag*mad*bags

wow look at those shoes!


----------



## awayfromblue

I love the brightness of that Saskia *kbnkch*!   You have a great collection of bags, and I'm so jealous of all your shoes too, they look amazing!


----------



## kbnkch

Thank you, bag*mad*bag and qwerty.


----------



## RascalCat

Gorgeous collection kbnkch! The shoes are also fantastic.


----------



## von

i love looking at these! so much fun


----------



## mariabdc

Hello ladies
This is your challenge for this weekend: POST FAMILY PICS here...
Some of you have recently posted updated pics, so it should be easy to add them here...
Those of us who havent, should be sharing their collection before monday!


----------



## daisyrockyrosie

here's my contribution:


----------



## RascalCat

gorgeous collection daisyrockyrosie!! love the silverados..

here is my small but perfectly formed one LOL..


----------



## brigitte0810

Here is my family pic:


----------



## mariabdc

You all have amazing, varied collections.... i am green with envy...
Thanks for sharing...


----------



## muggles

Hey Maria I think you have a great collection!


----------



## mariabdc

Just four chloes...


----------



## brigitte0810

But many other nice bags, too! And I love your selection!


----------



## chodessa

brigitte0810 said:


> Here is my family pic:



*A-M-A-Z-I-N-G pieces Brigitte!!!! Each one is a stunner!!!*


----------



## llson

brigitte0810 said:


> Here is my family pic:


 
What a great balance of Chloes -- congrats!!


----------



## kquincy

Here is my Chloe family...all Edith!


----------



## chodessa

kquincy said:


> Here is my Chloe family...all Edith!


Beautiful edith collection!!! Such a rich whiskey color!!


----------



## juldoc

My small but adored collection...


----------



## llson

Great collections everyone!!  Guess I need to gather the 'family' and take pics too.


----------



## chodessa

juldoc said:


> My small but adored collection...
> 
> View attachment 579084


*Amazing bags with such beautiful storage!!*


----------



## Roie55

Adding my album


----------



## llson

^^Nice collection, beautiful black/black paddy.


----------



## mariabdc

Very nice... i will try and post pics of small family later on today....
Keep them coming!


----------



## Roie55

llson said:


> ^^Nice collection, beautiful black/black paddy.


 

Thank you dear, thats actually metallic blue with black hardware. Its an amazing colour.


----------



## RascalCat

rowe - your metallic blue w/black h/w is just STUNNING (see even had to capitalise it hee hee). I just love it!

A totally fantastic collection!


----------



## daisyrockyrosie

Rowe - I LOVE your silverado!!!!  Gorgeous - great collection...


----------



## chodessa

*So so so G-A-W-J-U-S Rowe!!  (excuse the NY accent!!)*


----------



## muggles

Beautiful!


----------



## scarcici

Rowe55 said:


> Adding my album


 
*Rowe55*, really love your Betty and your Silverado .


----------



## mariabdc

Updated pic of Chloe family 







Modelling daughter here:

http://forum.purseblog.com/chloe/one-year-ago-i-purchased-my-first-chloe-377629.html


----------



## Roie55

The Edith family is really really lovely, esp with the ballet flats. LOVE the baby paddy !!


----------



## Bichon Lover

Everyone has beautiful collections,  absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## HandbagDivaGirl

What pics I can see... they are great


----------



## gagaforgucci

updated family! Red just arrived so I didn't get a chance to add the key and lock but you get the idea... The cat couldn't help himself he has to be in on everything!


----------



## muggles

Beautiful!


----------



## gagaforgucci

I agree that Metallic BLUE is one hot bag!!!!!


RascalCat said:


> rowe - your metallic blue w/black h/w is just STUNNING (see even had to capitalise it hee hee). I just love it!
> 
> A totally fantastic collection!


----------



## Bichon Lover

Gorgeous collection!!


----------



## mariabdc

Stunning bags, everyone... Who hasnt posted yet?


----------



## llson

Beautiful, looks like a Chloe candy store.


----------



## Roie55

Oh well done Gagaforgucci, gorgeous collection. So many paddys. I'm swooning !


----------



## daisyrockyrosie

gagaforgucci said:


> updated family! Red just arrived so I didn't get a chance to add the key and lock but you get the idea... The cat couldn't help himself he has to be in on everything!


 
Some likes paddingtons!!!! Great assortment there... Love the kitty too


----------



## awayfromblue

mariabdc said:


> Stunning bags, everyone... Who hasnt posted yet?




Me  I want to post, but my Chloes are on another continent - I only have 2 bags, a clutch and a wallet here with me. I may have too many Chloes....

All your collections are lovely girls


----------



## Roie55

qwerty234 said:


> Me  I want to post, but my Chloes are on another continent - I only have 2 bags, a clutch and a wallet here with me. I may have too many Chloes....
> 
> All your collections are lovely girls


 
How is your trip so far babe?? What have you bought?? Come on SPILL !


----------



## awayfromblue

Rowe55 said:


> How is your trip so far babe?? What have you bought?? Come on SPILL !



Nearly bought - a patent purple bay wallet - would have been my first patent item ever. Avoided that, then nearly bought a Rosewood front pocket paddy - I want a front pocket paddy next to complete my paddy collection. But I've been good - just the bay I bought  Will post updated pics in a week or so when I'm back in oz.


----------



## Roie55

Im still wearing down hubby about wanting the black betty !! He laughs at me !!
Will have to get him at a 'good' moment. Like when he's screaming my name !! LOL !!
Yes being dirty !! It may work BWAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## gagaforgucci

ROSEWOOD front pocket med or large!!? That sounds GORGEOUS


qwerty234 said:


> Nearly bought - a patent purple bay wallet - would have been my first patent item ever. Avoided that, then nearly bought a Rosewood front pocket paddy - I want a front pocket paddy next to complete my paddy collection. But I've been good - just the bay I bought  Will post updated pics in a week or so when I'm back in oz.


----------



## daisyrockyrosie

Rowe55 said:


> Im still wearing down hubby about wanting the black betty !! He laughs at me !!
> Will have to get him at a 'good' moment. Like when he's screaming my name !! LOL !!
> Yes being dirty !! It may work BWAHAHAHAHAHA


 
Timing is everything isn't it Rowe!!  I saw in the authentication thread the paddy and betty you were inquiring about, and I would personally go for the betty...  Hope you get your way!!!


----------



## kbnkch

gagaforgucci said:


> updated family! Red just arrived so I didn't get a chance to add the key and lock but you get the idea... The cat couldn't help himself he has to be in on everything!



Fabulous family.


----------



## chodessa

mariabdc said:


> Stunning bags, everyone... Who hasnt posted yet?


I haven't done a family photo yet either..


----------



## gagaforgucci

llson said:


> Beautiful, looks like a Chloe candy store.


thank you Ladies!Im still working on the candy store lol i have atleast 2 more to buy then I think Im complete well maybe lol


----------



## scarcici

*Gagaforgucci*, what a collection ! Love all of them.


----------



## scarcici

mariabdc said:


> Stunning bags, everyone... Who hasnt posted yet?


 
I will post pics when I have received my new Chloe . But my collection is small, only four ...


----------



## mariabdc

Same as mine! But we have carefully and painstakingly selected our bags, havent we?


----------



## awayfromblue

gagaforgucci said:


> ROSEWOOD front pocket med or large!!? That sounds GORGEOUS




It is beautiful  rosewood is stunning, and in the front pocket....I want it - *Muggles* has convinced me I NEED a front pocket paddy to complete my collection 

I think it was the large one? It was pretty stuffed full, but I think it was longer than the regular paddy. They had a purple bay too - I love the purples, so I was drooling over them, but had to run to catch a train. Hopefully I can go back again!


----------



## Roie55

Have you seen the new releases yet. Here are some on Diabro
http://diabro.net/index.php/cPath/192_524?osCsid=6a07fb3f1849545ffa81713bd9ff93b2
Jewel green!! the 'cadena's' are really cute but I dont like padlocks at the bottom of a bag. Just gonna clip everything all the time. The new 'pearl' is nice too, mini ones look cute.


----------



## awayfromblue

Rowe55 said:


> Have you seen the new releases yet. Here are some on Diabro
> http://diabro.net/index.php/cPath/192_524?osCsid=6a07fb3f1849545ffa81713bd9ff93b2
> Jewel green!! the 'cadena's' are really cute but I dont like padlocks at the bottom of a bag. Just gonna clip everything all the time. The new 'pearl' is nice too, mini ones look cute.




The small cadenas are cute - the big ones just don't look right to be tbh. The have them in DJ's Brisbane. That jewel green though -  it's even more stunning in real life! Saw it in London. I don't like green bags, but I'd make an exception for that one!!!
Not a fan of the pearl though don't like the handles  Maybe if it came in the green?


----------



## gagaforgucci

Oh yes! You must have that rosewood front pocket!! The large will have buckles on the sides going down and a set attached to that, that come around front. My fav is the med thats what I have they are still huge for a med if you ask me!! They just have the buckles going down each side. I want to see this ROSEWOOD 


qwerty234 said:


> It is beautiful  rosewood is stunning, and in the front pocket....I want it - *Muggles* has convinced me I NEED a front pocket paddy to complete my collection
> 
> I think it was the large one? It was pretty stuffed full, but I think it was longer than the regular paddy. They had a purple bay too - I love the purples, so I was drooling over them, but had to run to catch a train. Hopefully I can go back again!


----------



## awayfromblue

gagaforgucci said:


> Oh yes! You must have that rosewood front pocket!! The large will have buckles on the sides going down and a set attached to that, that come around front. My fav is the med thats what I have they are still huge for a med if you ask me!! They just have the buckles going down each side. I want to see this ROSEWOOD



Thanks for the advice - I know know that it's the medium front pocket  No buckles coming round the front, just buckles on the side. 

It was gorgeous and I was drooling over it AGAIN - I went back, but the Bal bag I originally went in to buy wasn't available in any of the colours I wanted, so I started to seriously look at the Chloe table and spent lots of time trying on the front pocket. It was a bit too pricey for me though, 905 pounds  The balenciaga was cheaper! In the end I bought nothing, I was very well behaved  One day though... that Rosewood is a beautiful lilac shade, I could see myself wearing it. And I don't have a front pocket paddy.....


----------



## llson

^^Front pocket paddies are great.  I have 2 mediums, moka and OR, and they are just the right size for me.   Every girl needs a front-pocket paddy.


----------



## Roie55

im ashamed to admit i dont know what the 'OR' reference means. Anyone?


----------



## bag*mad*bags

OR is a metallic gold colour!my silverado was OR.


----------



## llson

^^Yes, OR covers a spectrum of goldish/bronze/silverish colors in Chloe bags, I have 2 called OR and they are different colors, also the large silvery Heloise is called OR on the tag.


----------



## RascalCat

I love the OR colour - i have one in bronzy gold (silverado) and she is just fab.


----------



## Roie55

ahhh i see, thanks for the info !


----------



## Shivadiva

My little family  Edith & Paraty


----------



## awayfromblue

Shivadiva said:


> My little family  Edith & Paraty



Gorgeous  What colour is the paraty? I really like it!


----------



## Shivadiva

qwerty234 said:


> Gorgeous  What colour is the paraty? I really like it!


 
Thank you - it´s old pink.


----------



## muggles

Very nice!


----------



## mariabdc

Shivadiva, those are gorgeous bags and shoes! I love your sandals!


----------



## scarcici

Shivadiva said:


> My little family  Edith & Paraty


 
Loveee your family ! I think old pink is one of the best colours for a Paraty .


----------



## awayfromblue

Shivadiva said:


> Thank you - it´s old pink.




It's lovely  I haven't seen that colour in any of the stores here - probably sold out as it's gorgeous.


----------



## Shivadiva

Thank you all for your nice compliments 
:tpfrox: especially the chloégirls!


----------



## Roie55

Shivadiva said:


> My little family  Edith & Paraty


 
That little family is spectacular !! There is nothing small about a paraty


----------



## Bichon Lover

Beautiful Family!


----------



## awayfromblue

My current collection of  Chloes   - a few hopefully will be going onto loving homes soon, so it's not _that_ bad. 







Also added my bals into the second picture so they didn't feel left out


----------



## pukasonqo

^^
OMG! qwerty! love the baby paddys!
and this is my small collection:


----------



## awayfromblue

pukasonqo said:


> ^^
> OMG! qwerty! love the baby paddys!
> and this is my small collection:




Love the photos with the fence as the background! Your paddies are stunning 

ETA: just realised - that's an 05 tan? It's in amazing condition!!!


----------



## pukasonqo

my neighbour must think i am completely  mad!
yes,it is a 05 tan, my first paddy thnx to tpf!!


----------



## Shivadiva

@qwerty: great collection
@pukasonqo: love your paddys - and the shoes are gorgeous!


----------



## bag*mad*bags

oh my god mica you have a fantastic collection!


----------



## bag*mad*bags

pukasonqo, you have plenty of time to get some more chloes!


----------



## awayfromblue

bag*mad*bags said:


> oh my god mica you have a fantastic collection!




thanks bag*mad*bags and Shivadiva. Shows what you can acquire after a year of indulging in Chloe!  I think 2009 will be more restrained. Or I hope so anyway, that way I get to use the bags I already have.


----------



## brigitte0810

qwerty123 and pukasonqo, I'm loving your pics, great bags... and charms... each piece is so precious!


----------



## pukasonqo

thank you all for your nice comments.
i love the shoes, i used to work for myer and was lusting after them...luckily for me i got them for 100aud in a massive sale (i was working at the shoe department at that time)
don't tempt me b*m*b...i woul love to get a baby paddy...


----------



## bag*mad*bags

ooooo baby paddies are the best! im bias though its my fav chloe


----------



## pukasonqo

even if i haven't got one (yet) it is always been one of my favourites. but i would love a silverado too!


----------



## bag*mad*bags

oooo yes the silverados a very cool bag to! two bags for your wish list this year!!


----------



## mariabdc

Very nice collections, qwerty and pukasongo... 
I love the fence background as well... Enjoy them!


----------



## vivi1205

qwerty234 said:


> My current collection of  Chloes   - a few hopefully will be going onto loving homes soon, so it's not _that_ bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also added my bals into the second picture so they didn't feel left out



Gorgeous collection ! I think I saw your Jeans Moyen on eBay ? I was VERY tempted...but I've never owned a Chloe paddy (just a clutch), so I need to do my research! Your collection is simply tdf , so please PM me if that was YOU on eBay, and if you're selling ANY of those gorgeous bags!!


----------



## bag*mad*bags

you would LOVE the jeans moyen!! its supersoft and sloughy!


----------



## pukasonqo

^^
you cheeky thing!
i've never seen a jeans moyen irl...


----------



## pukasonqo

mariabdc said:


> Very nice collections, qwerty and pukasongo...
> I love the fence background as well... Enjoy them!


^^
thanks maria, my grotty in need of repair fence is going to be a thing of the past soon...so iam using it for background as much as i can...meaning in every pic!


----------



## Roie55

qwerty234 said:


> My current collection of Chloes  - a few hopefully will be going onto loving homes soon, so it's not _that_ bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also added my bals into the second picture so they didn't feel left out


 
Stunning Collection Mica - im in love. Now i also want a Black edith, a 'Jaune' baby paddy as well as Choc, and a blue paddy. Your increasing my wishlist you know.


----------



## Roie55

pukasonqo said:


> thank you all for your nice comments.
> i love the shoes, i used to work for myer and was lusting after them...luckily for me i got them for 100aud in a massive sale (i was working at the shoe department at that time)
> don't tempt me b*m*b...i woul love to get a baby paddy...


 
OMG pukasonqo- you bought the Chloe shoes for 100 bucks!!!!
(say that all in a high pitch -cos thats how i wrote it) OMG !!
I never knew Myer had Chloe, i've never seen them have any, only other designers !!! I'll have to start stalking them at sale time. Hopefully the renovations will be done by then, cos they are driving me mad, they keep re-arranging stuff, and its squashed so i dont think we are seeing everything they have. Same with DJs melbourne. Also renovating.


----------



## awayfromblue

thanks all for your compliments  I love my current collection.



pukasonqo said:


> thank you all for your nice comments.
> i love the shoes, i used to work for myer and was lusting after them...luckily for me i got them for 100aud in a massive sale (i was working at the shoe department at that time)
> don't tempt me b*m*b...i woul love to get a baby paddy...



100 dollars?  Where's that Chloe bargains thread? you'd win for sure, that's an amazing price! This is why I want to work in a bag store..the opportunities to suss out all the best sale bags 



Rowe55 said:


> Stunning Collection Mica - im in love. Now i also want a Black edith, a 'Jaune' baby paddy as well as Choc, and a blue paddy. Your increasing my wishlist you know.



This is what we are here for Ro, to make each other lust after new bags and help each other come up with excuses for our SOs when they ask why we need more bags


----------



## awayfromblue

vivi1205 said:


> Gorgeous collection ! I think I saw your Jeans Moyen on eBay ? I was VERY tempted...but I've never owned a Chloe paddy (just a clutch), so I need to do my research! Your collection is simply tdf , so please PM me if that was YOU on eBay, and if you're selling ANY of those gorgeous bags!!



Hi, not sure how I can respond to this  There's no buying or selling on TPF and I don't want us to be banned. 

I think I can say that it was probably my auction on ebay, but it ended and I will not be relisting on ebay again due to the crazy fees. I hope you find the perfect paddy for you soon though, if you keep hunting I'm sure you'll find one


----------



## vivi1205

qwerty234 said:


> Hi, not sure how I can respond to this  There's no buying or selling on TPF and I don't want us to be banned.
> 
> I think I can say that it was probably my auction on ebay, but it ended and I will not be relisting on ebay again due to the crazy fees. I hope you find the perfect paddy for you soon though, if you keep hunting I'm sure you'll find one



^^I'm sorry mods ! I didn't mean it! Doesn't it not count if we have a transaction outside tPF? My bad :shame:...won't happen again.


----------



## daisyrockyrosie

qwerty234 said:


> My current collection of Chloes  - a few hopefully will be going onto loving homes soon, so it's not _that_ bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also added my bals into the second picture so they didn't feel left out


 
great picture!!! & update of your collection... you have some real beauties... love the black edith especially


----------



## pukasonqo

Rowe55 said:


> OMG pukasonqo- you bought the Chloe shoes for 100 bucks!!!!
> (say that all in a high pitch -cos thats how i wrote it) OMG !!
> I never knew Myer had Chloe, i've never seen them have any, only other designers !!! I'll have to start stalking them at sale time. Hopefully the renovations will be done by then, cos they are driving me mad, they keep re-arranging stuff, and its squashed so i dont think we are seeing everything they have. Same with DJs melbourne. Also renovating.


^^
myer had chloe shoes and also stella mccartney's shoes (fir for vegetarians according to the sole). they used to carry manolo blahniks too! it was such a coup to get them! but i couldn't get the pucci sandals i was lusting after...
the sales are ok but after working there i am not sure i can go thorugh one ever!!


----------



## bellacherie

vivi1205 said:


> ^^I'm sorry mods ! I didn't mean it! Doesn't it not count if we have a transaction outside tPF? My bad :shame:...won't happen again.


 

If you saw a listing on ebay or bonanzle that you are interested in, I'm sure the seller wouldn't mind if you contacted her through that website. Just not on TPF


----------



## bellacherie

qwerty234 said:


> My current collection of Chloes  - a few hopefully will be going onto loving homes soon, so it's not _that_ bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also added my bals into the second picture so they didn't feel left out


 

Wow when did this all happen??? I'm going back under my rock now :ninja:


----------



## awayfromblue

bellacherie said:


> Wow when did this all happen??? I'm going back under my rock now :ninja:




Haha, yes, I don't always post photos when I get new bags. I'm sneaky like that  

But now you know why I'm always on a ban!  No more bags for a long time! Gives me the chance to enjoy the ones I have though.


----------



## kbnkch

*qwerty234*, you have one gorgeous family.  Which one is your favorite?


----------



## scarcici

*qwerty*, what a Chloe collection !!!!
Love all, but I want your black Edith right now ! Love it!!!!


----------



## brigitte0810

qwerty123, could you tell me the colour of your Quilted Bay? It looks sooo yummy! Do oyu use her a lot, it also seems rather delicate...


----------



## awayfromblue

scarcici said:


> *qwerty*, what a Chloe collection !!!!
> Love all, but I want your black Edith right now ! Love it!!!!



Thanks! I love my Edith too, she gets lots of compliments 



kbnkch said:


> *qwerty234*, you have one gorgeous family.  Which one is your favorite?



Thank you kbnkch. At the moment my favourite one is my new Jaune baby paddy. But I change my mind a lot!



brigitte0810 said:


> qwerty123, could you tell me the colour of your Quilted Bay? It looks sooo yummy! Do oyu use her a lot, it also seems rather delicate...



The tag says "Ecru", so whatever that means! I think it's like a beige colour, maybe camel? I use her whenever I have to carry lots of things, it's great for keeping everything organised. I've only marked it once, when I first got it I took it out I didn't waterproof it right away and I got a big mark on the bottom of one of the corners .I can't get it out, although I have made it less obvious. It's been fine since I've waterproofed it, no new marks or scrapes.  It's easier than I thought to keep clean.


----------



## belvedere_girl

qwerty234 said:


> Hi, not sure how I can respond to this  There's no buying or selling on TPF and I don't want us to be banned.
> 
> I think I can say that it was probably my auction on ebay, but it ended and I will not be relisting on ebay again due to the crazy fees. I hope you find the perfect paddy for you soon though, if you keep hunting I'm sure you'll find one



OMG Mica WHY are you letting go of your Jeans Moyen???? I  mine so much

x


----------



## awayfromblue

hardcore_harlot said:


> OMG Mica WHY are you letting go of your Jeans Moyen???? I  mine so much
> 
> x




I love my Jeans Moyen, but I really don't use it that much any more, and I feel so bad having it sitting there in the wardrobe  I literally haven't used it in months. Someone else will be able to love and use it more


----------



## ReRe

Blue jeans moyen paddy is my favorite...she was my first Chloe, first paddy, first love.


----------



## belvedere_girl

qwerty234 said:


> I love my Jeans Moyen, but I really don't use it that much any more, and I feel so bad having it sitting there in the wardrobe  I literally haven't used it in months. Someone else will be able to love and use it more



Well you have certainly amassed a great collection- it's all change. Do you love your metallic Silverado? And is that a Bordeaux (is that the right colour) loaf?

I like the Jaune baby!


----------



## awayfromblue

hardcore_harlot said:


> Well you have certainly amassed a great collection- it's all change. Do you love your metallic Silverado? And is that a Bordeaux (is that the right colour) loaf?
> 
> I like the Jaune baby!



I love my metallic silverado - makes me smile every time I use it, and I've kept it in great condition too, it only has really minor wear. I even take this bag out on rainy days, it just feels really tough. 

The red baby is officially a "castor" mini paddy, but I think it looks bordeaux. That describes the colour best. 
It just looks tubby as it's stuffed full of bubble wrap to keep it's size. It's been sitting in the wardrobe a while, so I'm trying to make sure it doesn't loose it's shape.


----------



## muggles

qwerty, love your pix! Love everybodys!!


----------



## mariabdc

Qwerty... i came back to drool over your pic and i've realised you NEED a Betty... not to enable you or anything, but this is a serious lack in your collection!


----------



## awayfromblue

mariabdc said:


> Qwerty... i came back to drool over your pic and i've realised you NEED a Betty... not to enable you or anything, but this is a serious lack in your collection!




I KNOW!  I've been eyeing them for a while, but I really can't break my ban right now  It's likely to be my next Chloe. 

I just have to stay away from searching bonanzle and ebay...I've already seen some beautiful ones..... But I'll stick to my ban. I think. Maybe.


----------



## pukasonqo

qwerty needs a betty and i need a baby paddy!


----------



## awayfromblue

pukasonqo said:


> qwerty needs a betty and i need a baby paddy!




And if anyone is feeling generous, please donate your Chloes to the qwerty/pukasonqo fund. All baby paddy and betty colours gratefully accepted 

Think it will work 'L'?


----------



## pukasonqo

^^
LOL!
sounds good to me! come on people, be generous!


----------



## scarcici

qwerty234 said:


> And if anyone is feeling generous, please donate your Chloes to the qwerty/pukasonqo fund. All baby paddy and betty colours gratefully accepted
> 
> Think it will work 'L'?


 
. Can I join to the fund  ? Only for a Betty, all the Paddys can go to pukasongo .


----------



## awayfromblue

scarcici said:


> . Can I join to the fund  ? Only for a Betty, all the Paddys can go to pukasongo .



Okay 

People, please see it in your hart to donate your lovely betties and baby paddies to the scarcici/qwerty/pukasongo fund.

All donations gratefully received! And hey, if you can't just give away your prized Chloes, how about an extended 'loan' 

Ah, I wonder why people aren't throwing their bags at us girls?!


----------



## pukasonqo

^^
yeah, i was hoping to be drowning on baby paddies...do you think we need a good campaign manager? t-shirts?stickers?


----------



## sianii11

Haha, you girls!! I'd like to join in too but i think the fund could become a bit of a  mouthful, so how about i just take any leftovers?! 

By the way, i don't mind taking on the job of campaign manager, i am a creative genius....maybe....


----------



## awayfromblue

haha, I think if we keep going, all the Chloe ladies will be part of the fund and there would be no-one to donate the bags to us! 

Who wouldn't want a free Chloe?! Roll up, roll up ladies! Join us, the "looking for an elusive Chloe" fund. We want people to give us their Chloes - we would lavish them with love and care, who wouldn't want to give us their hard-earned bags?   We haven't had any donations yet, but hey, you might get lucky! 

This is why I love the Chloe subforum - everyone's up for a laugh, it's so nice here. I always find something to make me chuckle!


----------



## pukasonqo

By the way, i don't mind taking on the job of campaign manager, i am a creative genius....maybe....[/quote]
^^
done! 
qwerty, i think if they start throwing bags at us it might hurt a bit...


----------



## sianii11

done! 
qwerty, i think if they *start throwing bags at us it might hurt a bit*...[/quote]

But in a good way!


----------



## scarcici

Any donations received ...?
Qwerty, Pukasongo and scarcici still waiting . Need to grow our poor fundation!!!!!!


----------



## pukasonqo

i don't think they take us seriously (i am sounding like my 14 year old now)
raquel, you might sleeping but jenova and i and many more are curious: did you get the bag?????


----------



## awayfromblue

pukasonqo said:


> i don't think they take us seriously (i am sounding like my 14 year old now)
> raquel, you might sleeping but jenova and i and many more are curious: did you get the bag?????




Maybe they'd take us more seriously if we had those stickers and t-shirts   But I'd rather put the money in the bag fund!


----------



## kbnkch

I threw you girls a purse!!!  Oh, yeah, but I might have forgot letting the handle go....and it might have looked like.......


----------



## mariabdc

qwerty234 said:


> Maybe they'd take us more seriously if we had those stickers and t-shirts  But I'd rather put the money in the bag fund!


 
Bag fund? What bag fund?


----------



## bag*mad*bags

kbnkch said:


> I threw you girls a purse!!!  Oh, yeah, but I might have forgot letting the handle go....and it might have looked like.......



lol...


----------



## awayfromblue

kbnkch said:


> I threw you girls a purse!!!  Oh, yeah, but I might have forgot letting the handle go....and it might have looked like.......








mariabdc said:


> Bag fund? What bag fund?


My bag fund for the never ending list of bags I just HAVE to buy as soon as I'm off my ban  Betty, Heloise, front pocket paddy, boudouir bag, a Bal makeup and another Bal - maybe a city or a day....It never ends!


----------



## kdo

*shiva, qwerty, pukasonqo - *nice collection!!  *qwerty, *you little sneak!

Can I join the fund too?  I have only two lonely Chloes so far.  I'll provide first aid in case someone gets injured in the purse throwing...hehe.


----------



## awayfromblue

kdo said:


> *shiva, qwerty, pukasonqo - *nice collection!!  *qwerty, *you little sneak!
> 
> Can I join the fund too?  I have only two lonely Chloes so far.  I'll provide first aid in case someone gets injured in the purse throwing...hehe.




Come join the fund! The more the merrier!  I think it's more likely that we will need first aid if we all want the first purse thrown at us!  haha.


----------



## pukasonqo

yup come and join the fund!everybody is welcome!
so far we've got a bag thrown at us...but it didn't hit us!


----------



## scarcici

pukasonqo said:


> i don't think they take us seriously (i am sounding like my 14 year old now)
> raquel, you might sleeping but jenova and i and many more are curious: did you get the bag?????


 
Liliana, no bag at all . I didn´t win the auction! 8 minutes before of the end, the PC broken...This morning a guy comed and repaired it...
Yesterday I was mad:no bag, no Internet, no Purse Forum ...


----------



## pukasonqo

^^
sorry to hear that...but i am sure a new and better bag will be coming your way!


----------



## muggles

scarcici said:


> Liliana, no bag at all . I didn´t win the auction! 8 minutes before of the end, the PC broken...This morning a guy comed and repaired it...
> Yesterday I was mad:no bag, no Internet, no Purse Forum ...


 
Poor Raquel! Glad you got it all fixed! I know how it is without internet!!!


----------



## bag*mad*bags

heres my updated family
http://s279.photobucket.com/albums/kk126/shereeh2005/?action=view&current=31012009237.jpg


----------



## pukasonqo

^^
great collection b*m*b!
are you new ones part of this updated pic?


----------



## bag*mad*bags

no my new two havent come yet! ill get everyone posted though


----------



## mariabdc

Nice collection, bmb! Have you kept the vermillion/red bags? Which one is your grab-and-go bag?


----------



## kbnkch

Fabulous family, *bag*mad*bags*.  What happened to your reds?


----------



## awayfromblue

Wow, I love your collection bag*mad*bags! You have a great mix of styles there. I can't pick my favourite - I'd love any of them! haha.

The little sashia is so adorable though - and so rare! I'd never even heard of it until you educated us all and showed us the beautiful pics.


----------



## bag*mad*bags

mariabdc said:


> Nice collection, bmb! Have you kept the vermillion/red bags? Which one is your grab-and-go bag?



no no red bag now i never used the tote so that went, and i was trying to be good and only having one baby paddy!

my grab and go used to be the grey baby paddy but now i have used the anoushka nearly everyday!


----------



## bag*mad*bags

qwerty234 said:


> Wow, I love your collection bag*mad*bags! You have a great mix of styles there. I can't pick my favourite - I'd love any of them! haha.
> 
> The little sashia is so adorable though - and so rare! I'd never even heard of it until you educated us all and showed us the beautiful pics.



i have a lot of styles but i would still love to replace some with other bags i quite fancy!

my keepers are the grey baby paddy and the anoushka!

i havent even used that little sashia/saskia bag!!


----------



## awayfromblue

bag*mad*bags said:


> i have a lot of styles but i would still love to replace some with other bags i quite fancy!
> 
> my keepers are the grey baby paddy and the anoushka!
> 
> *i havent even used that little sashia/saskia bag!!*



 



How could you not use her? She's gorgeous.  I guess you do have so many gorgeous bags to choose from though. How do you pick which one you want to use? They are all so different


----------



## bag*mad*bags

i have my two favs! the baby and the anoushka!

the sashia, is beautiful and soooo soft! you know me i never know what bags i want!


----------



## awayfromblue

bag*mad*bags said:


> i have my two favs! the baby and the anoushka!
> 
> the sashia, is beautiful and soooo soft! you know me i never know what bags i want!




haha, yes, but it means you end up with an amazing collection as you have so many different bags. Next time I'm over in the UK, I'm coming by to play with all your bags!


----------



## bag*mad*bags

your very welcome if you bring your bbags!


----------



## awayfromblue

bag*mad*bags said:


> your very welcome if you bring your bbags!




haha, deal! 

I wish I could come over to the UK again soon...didn't get to see much last time. You know you're welcome in Oz any time too - just bring some of that wonderful collection with you so I can drool all over it!


----------



## daisyrockyrosie

great collection bmb - you've had quite a turnover over the past year or so - it's interesting to see which ones were long term keepers...


----------



## luvyrselfish

Can't call mine a collection, just 2 bags and 1 pair of shoes.

Actually, the metalic blue shoes are from Marni, and the blue patent belt's a GWP of a magazine(I like to take photos of accessories as a set, couldn't find a photo of the metalic blue alone, sorrie), the rest are Chloe. The blue oversize tote's really big, I'll be on vacation next week, will carry it with me. The black set is a standard safe colour low key image.


----------



## bag*mad*bags

daisyrockyrosie said:


> great collection bmb - you've had quite a turnover over the past year or so - it's interesting to see which ones were long term keepers...



yeah i know i find its hard to find a bag i get attached to!


----------



## kbnkch

luvyrselfish said:


> Can't call mine a collection, just 2 bags and 1 pair of shoes.
> 
> Actually, the metalic blue shoes are from Marni, and the blue patent belt's a GWP of a magazine(I like to take photos of accessories as a set, couldn't find a photo of the metalic blue alone, sorrie), the rest are Chloe. The blue oversize tote's really big, I'll be on vacation next week, will carry it with me. The black set is a standard safe colour low key image.



I love your family.  What is the blue one called? I like it!!!  Is it heavy?  Have a nice vacation.


----------



## luvyrselfish

kbnkch said:


> I love your family. What is the blue one called? I like it!!! Is it heavy? Have a nice vacation.


 
I'm glad u like it  I'm not sure about the name, sorry, I bought it from NAP, and NAP called it an oversize tote. 

This is a lamb skin bag, that's why it is so much lighter than my black shopping tote made of grain leather. The sides are made of patent and some patent stipes across the body. I like the chick scratch-proof patent patches of it. But mine is more of a weekend bag, the size is huge. As I had my vacation in mind when I saw this bag, I thought travelling in style wasn't a bad idea, especially when it's on further 20% off & with free shipping.

Thank you, have a nice day.


----------



## bag*mad*bags

Bump


----------



## bag*mad*bags

heres a updated pic of my collection...


----------



## bag*mad*bags

i have way to many chloes.....


----------



## awayfromblue

bag*mad*bags said:


> heres a updated pic of my collection...




WOW! 

You have the best collection - so many different styles! It's such a great picture, loads of bags to drool over!


----------



## bag*mad*bags

thanks, i actually love my collection at the moment!


----------



## gagaforgucci

LOL  Love this pic!!!! I think your pile is higher then mine! Where is the blue clutch dear!!!!?????


bag*mad*bags said:


> i have way to many chloes.....


----------



## bag*mad*bags

gagaforgucci said:


> LOL  Love this pic!!!! I think your pile is higher then mine! Where is the blue clutch dear!!!!?????



oh went ages ago...lol


----------



## gagaforgucci

Spoiled!!! 


bag*mad*bags said:


> oh went ages ago...lol


----------



## bag*mad*bags

lol....


----------



## dragonette

good job bumping this thread sheree!  love your collection! love that little coin purse!


----------



## bag*mad*bags

the coin purse is the cutest!


----------



## rx7girliegirl

sheree u have such great taste.  the collection is so diverse - from styles to color.  big


----------



## bag*mad*bags

thanks, i think i can be on a ban comfortably at the moment, my collection makes me smile, some i love more than others but still i think its a nice collection for the moment...lol


----------



## kbnkch

*OMG, bag*mad*bags.*  Your collection is fabulous. Did you let all your red bags go???


----------



## bag*mad*bags

yes i never even used the tote and the baby paddy was gorgeous but was sold to fund another bag lol


----------



## pukasonqo

your collection is amazing! love the choc baby paddy!


----------



## daisyrockyrosie

Great collection bag mad bags... You have a great range of paddingtons & some lovely other styles too.


----------



## bag*mad*bags

thanks x


----------



## Roie55

Amazing collection dear. Im going to be naughty and ask if you can take more pics to see the bags closer. So i can see the colours & styles better. Just when you have some spare time !!! No rush !!


----------



## bag*mad*bags

yes if you check out the pics on my photo album, they are all in there...
http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php?albumid=888


----------



## mariabdc

Very nice collection, BMB... I love your chloe pile... it is QUITE tall, isnt it? LOL


----------



## bag*mad*bags

i know and every growing!!! but i am banned now!! well until i see something i like lol!


----------



## mariabdc

^LOL!
I wish i could be banned until i saw something i liked...


----------



## saz123

Heres all of mine!! http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php?albumid=1649


----------



## bag*mad*bags

saz123 said:


> Heres all of mine!! http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php?albumid=1649



i have to admit ive peeked at your  collection already!


----------



## chloehandbags

^^ Wow, saz!

Gorgeous collection!


----------



## rx7girliegirl

wow, what a beautiful collection of bags, clutches, and accessories saz.


----------



## saz123

Thanx, long time no see, you still get all the credit for the fab bracelet bag, hope alls well with you, great to see you back!!!


chloehandbags said:


> ^^ Wow, saz!
> 
> Gorgeous collection!


----------



## Roie55

oh thanks for the link BMB - drooling more now!


----------



## daisyrockyrosie

Great collection saz123 - you and I both have the saskia tote (and gauchos), I am in love with a few of your other bags, what a lovely spread !!!


----------



## saz123

Really me too, at yours, lol!! Some beauties



bag*mad*bags said:


> i have to admit ive peeked at your  collection already!


----------



## saz123

Thanks my dear, wish it was more, but cant bear to part with any of them, so I'll just have to hold out to afford the next addition!!  
Your bags are TDF, great taste, .  
Not sure but I think there be a couple of LV additions, bal and then .... see what I my hearts set on, so many bags, not enough time, lol!!!



daisyrockyrosie said:


> Great collection saz123 - you and I both have the saskia tote (and gauchos), I am in love with a few of your other bags, what a lovely spread !!!


----------



## dragonette

saz123 said:


> Heres all of mine!! http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php?albumid=1649



i love your paddy wallet, clutch and baby paddy *saz*!  does the clutch fit comfortably into the baby paddy?

ps. you should post them in the chloe accessories thread that Lescoy started!


----------



## saz123

Yes it does fit in, but to be honest I rarely use the baby paddy, just sometimes on nights out, when I've less stuff with me, lol!!


dragonette said:


> i love your paddy wallet, clutch and baby paddy *saz*!  does the clutch fit comfortably into the baby paddy?
> 
> ps. you should post them in the chloe accessories thread that Lescoy started!


----------



## awayfromblue

saz123 said:


> Heres all of mine!! http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php?albumid=1649




Wow you have a great collection saz123!


----------



## rx7girliegirl

My teeny tiny little family


----------



## daisyrockyrosie

2 very cute bag rx7  your collection is off to a great start!


----------



## dragonette

^ LOVE your paddies, *rxgirlie*!


----------



## bag*mad*bags

cute collection!


----------



## rx7girliegirl

thanks drr, dragonette and bmb!  it will probably take me a LOOOONG time to get to where you girls are with your family.  just thinking about it exhausts me lol.

dragonette ~ i can't wait for your girls too arrive.


----------



## dragonette

you and me both!


----------



## awayfromblue

rx7girliegirl - I love your collection! You have two great bags that would go with pretty much anything


----------



## Shivadiva

Updated Family-Pic:
Heloise Hobo
Paraty Old pink 
Edith whiskey


----------



## bag*mad*bags

cute collection!


----------



## Jaime

Heres my Chloe Collection:








Heres my whole collection:


----------



## daisyrockyrosie

Wow Jaime - great collection of chloes...  love the baby paddy!


----------



## scarcici

*rx*, *shivadiva* and *Jaime*...beautiful Chloes ...I can´t choose one of them, love all !


----------



## dragonette

awesome collection, jaime! 

what colour is that baby paddy?


----------



## rx7girliegirl

great collection *jaime*!  i love your baby paddy and lv damier


----------



## Jaime

Thanks guys, the baby paddy is Nuage.


----------



## daisyrockyrosie

Now that my most recent purchase has arrived, I thought I'd take an update chloe family pic.  There have been a few changes since the last one:


----------



## llson

^^Great collection, I'm lovin' that new Saskia!!


----------



## Bichon Lover

^^^^^^^^

I'm with ya girl,  no big surprise there . Beautiful


----------



## rx7girliegirl

Beautiful collection!


----------



## scarcici

*DRR*, I can´t believe it ! Your collection is TDF. Love all, but the brown Silverado is so cute ...Anyway, have you sold your large brown Betty...?


----------



## kbnkch

Jaime said:


> Heres my Chloe Collection:



Fabulous collection.


----------



## kbnkch

daisyrockyrosie said:


> Now that my most recent purchase has arrived, I thought I'd take an update chloe family pic.  There have been a few changes since the last one:



I love your collection!!

Question.  Which one is easiest to use?


----------



## sianii11

DRR - such a great variety of styles, i love them!


----------



## dragonette

beautiful collection, daisy!  my favourites are the silverados!


----------



## scarcici

Updating my Chloe collection !


----------



## llson

^^What a nice Chloe family you have


----------



## dragonette

^ awesome collection raquel!  all classics!


----------



## kbnkch

Fabulous collection, Raquel.

Your Betty looks so much bigger than DDR's for some reason.  They are both small Betty, right?


----------



## scarcici

kbnkch said:


> Fabulous collection, Raquel.
> 
> Your Betty looks so much bigger than DDR's for some reason. They are both small Betty, right?


 
Yes, small both.
But I´m so petite...every bag look great and big on me...


----------



## daisyrockyrosie

Fabo collection Raquel !!!  You know which one is my favorite 

my small betty is sitting next to my enormous camel bay, which makes it look small in comparison... 

easiest to use??? I would say silverados & bettys - lightweight with little compartments, not overly bulky... and both very durable leather...

Raquel, big brown betty was traded last year for the brown silverado....


----------



## Roie55

Love you new family photo DRR - i have a long way to to catch up. So i live vicariously through you ladies. Keep em coming. Love your current collection DRR. Im drooling over your ediths and metallic betty, and your saskias.


----------



## brigitte0810

Love your collections, *DRR* and *Raquel*! Such a nice diversity and tons of styles to play with, DRR! Do you switch your bags daily? And raquel, yours is such an exquisite selection, love each peace of it!


----------



## daisyrockyrosie

brigitte0810 said:


> Love your collections, *DRR* and *Raquel*! Such a nice diversity and tons of styles to play with, DRR! Do you switch your bags daily? And raquel, yours is such an exquisite selection, love each peace of it!


 
Hi Brigitte - thanks - yes I do try to change bags every two days or so, and keeping them all in rotation means that none of them really get overused or worn...


----------



## mariabdc

I love your collections as well, DRR and Raquel... I wish i hadnt downsized mine!


----------



## scarcici

Thanks, ladies . I think i´m going to be banned for a while...I´m too addicted !


----------



## gagaforgucci

^^^its easy to get addicted! Good collection of keepers, though!!! You have some excellent Bags! Silverados and bettys have become my new fav!!


----------



## gagaforgucci

Im pretty sure im missing a few in this pic. I have more on the way, so this is the most updated pic.


----------



## bag*mad*bags

OMG!!!!!!!!
wow
your collection is amazing! my fav is the betty!!!

anything on your  list for the future?


----------



## dragonette

paddington heaven, gagaforgucci!  absolutely gorgeous collection!


----------



## llson

Wow, *gagaforgucc*i, what a great collection, love the right corner, Betty, the zippered Paddy, the green, the tote--all of them, beautiful!!


----------



## Chloé75

Wow...I am just finished here watching all your Chloé-collections...
Showed mine off already in the "your bag showcase" thread ( have to add my other stuff there later...).
Shall I show off my pictures here again ? 

btw: hi everybody


----------



## llson

Chloé75;10521297 said:
			
		

> Wow...I am just finished here watching all your Chloé-collections...
> Showed mine off already in the "your bag showcase" thread ( have to add my other stuff there later...).
> Shall I show off my pictures here again ?
> 
> btw: hi everybody



Yes, show off your bags!!


----------



## rx7girliegirl

*gaga - *i'm speechless...


----------



## Chloé75

Ok, here they are....( made some new pictures for you so I have not to show off all the ones I did before...)

Let's start with my quilted bays 








Kerala and Betty ( Betty was my first Chloé ever, don't really use it anymore...)







My Silverado ( added the Kerala-tassels )







Small black Helosie and large Heloise in chestnut 






the red small one ( strange red here, looks different in reality )






the tan coloured bay






and, last but not least ( actually...) my paraty...






That's all of my Chloé-bag-family at the moment ( got some other bags as well, but mostly Chloé ), will show off some shoes in the "couple"-tread...


----------



## misschbby

your collection is


----------



## kbnkch

Chloé75;10530980 said:
			
		

> Ok, here they are....( made some new pictures for you so I have not to show off all the ones I did before...)
> 
> Let's start with my quilted bays



*OMG*  You have an amazing collection!!


----------



## kbnkch

gagaforgucci said:


> Im pretty sure im missing a few in this pic. I have more on the way, so this is the most updated pic.


  I can't no longer pick my favorite.  There are soooo many I love.


----------



## jonah

amazing collections, ladies  

** after getting my Heloise hobo i thought i was done for a while but after seeing DRR's and Chloé75's tan bay i think i should rethink 

ohhh....and there is this whiskey edith i have seen in another thread


----------



## bag*mad*bags

fab collection!


----------



## pukasonqo

amazing collections everyone!
that paraty is stunning chloe75!


----------



## rx7girliegirl

wonderful collecion chloe75!  my favs are your python paraty and red heloise!


----------



## Bichon Lover

Absolutely fabulous and so beautiful


----------



## dragonette

that python paraty is gorgeous!  what a lovely well-rounded collection!


----------



## bag*mad*bags

updated pics of my current collection...
some i  LOVE others as you know i can take all leave, which i why collection changes all the time!
the babies...






all paddies together...





all chloes...





all my bags...


----------



## kbnkch

I love your anoushuka (sp?)!!!  and the gray baby paddy with white key.  Great collection, *bmb*


----------



## bag*mad*bags

^^^ the anouskas my fav chloe! its soo user friendly! recommend to anyone!
ive been telling myself i dont need 3baby paddies!


----------



## scarcici

*Chloe75*, your collection is TDF ! Your Heloises are so beautiful! Love the black one.
*BMB*, awesome collection . Love your babies Paddys. Need to consider this bag. I love the Paddy style, I have never owned one only because it´s a heavy bag .


----------



## bag*mad*bags

the babies a great little bag! not heavy!


----------



## scarcici

bag*mad*bags said:


> the babies a great little bag! not heavy!


 
Are they smaller than the small Betty..?


----------



## sianii11

^^They're about the same size as the small Betty, and really not that heavy...I take my padlocks off now, defeating the purpose of them really but the bags themselves are so beautiful they're often forgotten behind the padlock. Plus, keeps the hardware in great condition!


----------



## scarcici

sianii11 said:


> ^^They're about the same size as the small Betty, and really not that heavy...I take my padlocks off now, defeating the purpose of them really but the bags themselves are so beautiful they're often forgotten behind the padlock. Plus, keeps the hardware in great condition!


 
Many thanks, *sianii* . Need to consider the baby Paddy...in black, of course ...


----------



## bag*mad*bags

scarcici said:


> Are they smaller than the small Betty..?



they are a similar size!
i dont think you can get as much in a baby paddy as you can get in a small betty! i think thats more to do with the shape.but they are such a great bags!


----------



## scarcici

bag*mad*bags said:


> they are a similar size!
> i dont think you can get as much in a baby paddy as you can get in a small betty! i think thats more to do with the shape.but they are such a great bags!


 
Thanks Sheree ! Maybe my next bag ...


----------



## bag*mad*bags

heehee add it to your wishlist, hopefully your get one quicker than the betty!


----------



## scarcici

bag*mad*bags said:


> heehee add it to your wishlist, hopefully your get one quicker than the betty!


 
Do you think so...? I spent seven months looking for the Betty so ...


----------



## kbnkch

*bag*mad*bags*, Don't get rid of the gray baby with the white lock!!  In your collection is the only place I have ever seen that one and she is meant to be with you.


----------



## bag*mad*bags

^^it was always my fav, chloe! then it was my anoushka and i still used the grey baby. now the castor is my fav baby paddy because im really into purple at the moment and it has that purple tinge!
its funny because net-a-porter sold out the grey paddies yet ive never seen another one! even koodos had them at one point to!


----------



## mariabdc

I love your collection, BMB...
The anouska is TDF. Looks so practical yet stylish! 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## daisyrockyrosie

you have a great assortment there sheree


----------



## Roie55

Great updated collection there BMB - it looks so different now compared to the first photos i saw of your collection around sept last year. I think i like these better, such great colours and more .....practical is not the word I want. We dont beleive in practical bags. Just more versatile. Well done.  I havent put in a photo yet either. Will have to do this weekend. No that there is much changed - only 1 newish and one re-homed.


----------



## as3405

Love everyones collections... and all those shoes!!!!! My my my...
Here's my tiny collection but I'm in love...Bay and Patent Heloise...


----------



## bag*mad*bags

beautiful bags!


----------



## pukasonqo

wow! your collection is amazing *b*m*b*! haven't seen any of the painted padlocks in real life but that baby paddy looks so cute!
beautiful bags *as3405*!


----------



## bag*mad*bags

thanks puka!


----------



## scarcici

as3405 said:


> Love everyones collections... and all those shoes!!!!! My my my...
> Here's my tiny collection but I'm in love...Bay and Patent Heloise...


 
Great bags ! You have very good taste!


----------



## kbnkch

as3405 said:


> Love everyones collections... and all those shoes!!!!! My my my...
> Here's my tiny collection but I'm in love...Bay and Patent Heloise...



I love your collection.  The patent Heloise is on my wish list for a while.  How do you feel about her?  I have never seen her IRL.   I thought I was not a Bay person but I really like your bay!! now I have to add the bay on my never ending wish list. Darn


----------



## insane-maryjane

Shivadiva said:


> Updated Family-Pic:
> Heloise Hobo
> Paraty Old pink
> Edith whiskey
> 
> View attachment 723816
> 
> 
> View attachment 723814
> 
> 
> View attachment 723815




I know this is an older post, but the color combos are so earthy and warm. I'm in love with this selection! Simple and sweet! LOVE IT!!! 
Hot collection *Shivadiva*!


----------



## daisyrockyrosie

An updated chloe family pic:


----------



## mariabdc

^Just * WOW *


----------



## scarcici

*DRR*, !!!


----------



## bag*mad*bags

lovely collection DRR!


----------



## dyyong

NOW i really wanted to grows my chloe family 



daisyrockyrosie said:


> An updated chloe family pic:


----------



## dyyong

WOWwowwow

which speedy/doctor bag it is that next to the dior? 



bag*mad*bags said:


> ^^^ the anouskas my fav chloe! its soo user friendly! recommend to anyone!
> ive been telling myself i dont need 3baby paddies!


----------



## bag*mad*bags

dyyong said:


> WOWwowwow
> 
> which speedy/doctor bag it is that next to the dior?



its a loius vuitton speedy special addition! love it!


----------



## awayfromblue

daisyrockyrosie said:


> An updated chloe family pic:



I love your collection DRR! So gorgeous and varied and MASSIVE! haha.


----------



## daisyrockyrosie

thanks qwerty!


----------



## nonah

Oh my God, you guys have such an amazing collections! I `m newbie Chloe - fan ( prefferd Mulberry and LV before...) but I`m so hooked. I`m waiting for my first Chloe to arrive and will post pics as soon as she arrives. 

You all seem so nice


----------



## mariabdc

Welcome here, nonah... we are looking forward to your first reveal...
The Chloe area is a fun place to be!


----------



## creighbaby

Your collections are beautiful.


----------



## Chloé75

*daisyrockyrosie*...what a collection 
So I could ask you the same question...if you had to pick just one...which one ?
I love your Saskia...didn't like it when it came out but now I really think it's such a cool bag...unfortunately I missed it at yoox last months...


----------



## daisyrockyrosie

Hi chloe   I have way too many I know - I guess I wouldn't have so many if I didn't love all of them to some degree...  I think my top 3 would be black bay, a heloise, and the yellow saskia...


----------



## gagaforgucci

Well here are some updated pics of the fam...More to come
I have sold alot of them so now they only cover the love seat but im going bonkers over key chains jewelry and bag charms.


----------



## Chloé75

*gagaforgucci*...I can't stop drooling...you python Betty...
I like the fact that lots of yout paddys come with the silver hardware...great collection...


----------



## scarcici

gagaforgucci said:


> Well here are some updated pics of the fam...More to come
> I have sold alot of them so now they only cover the love seat but im going bonkers over key chains jewelry and bag charms.


 
*Gaga*, I can´t believe it !!! Stunning Chloe bags...and stunning closet, I think ...


----------



## daisyrockyrosie

Gaga - I love your python betty - she's a stunner...

I also am developing a crush on that very tall paddy sitting in the middle in a metallic taupe color - that one is a babe as well....


----------



## llson

^^*DRR*, those are my picks too, although each bag is amazing - great collection *gaga*!!


----------



## gagaforgucci

LOL I guess you could call it a closet. lol Its a guest room i made into a closet, just for bags and shoes lol. Need the man to get cracken on my custom closet lol After Im finished and get all the shelves up i will take some pics of how i display the bags here at home. 


scarcici said:


> *Gaga*, I can´t believe it !!! Stunning Chloe bags...and stunning closet, I think ...


----------



## gaga4bags

A name change is definetly in order for gagaforgucci.  Chloe has clearly stolen your heart.


----------



## insane-maryjane

Gorgeous updates everyone! I'm jealous!


----------



## mariabdc

Updated family pics - my collection is small, but i am very pleased with it... i need to add something coloured, though...


----------



## Chloé75

*Mariabdc*...your chocolate Paraty is outstandig...you made a great choice...


here is my collection, showed it off already somewhere here ( guess when I did the reveal of the Elvire )...I am still waiting for two more 
No Paddy so far, but I am not sure if I'd need one to make my collection complete...what do you think ?  ( I am not a great fan of the paddy at all  )


----------



## mariabdc

wow... that's what i call a complete collection... Amazing... You tend to get duplicates, dont you? 

You could probably add a baby paddy as a fun bag to go out or do shopping errands...


----------



## Chloé75

mariabdc said:


> ... You tend to get duplicates, dont you?



got me there...
I also tend to get triplets but not from Chloé so far....maybe soon...can't stop thinking of a third Paraty


----------



## mariabdc

Lucky you! I sometimes buy duplicates, but end up selling them to fund other bags...
I would mind to get a sibling for my paraty and betty bags, though...


----------



## daisyrockyrosie

gorgeous stuff maria & chloe...  I'll have to post an update again soon as well...


----------



## pukasonqo

lovely collections ladies!
quite a selection *maria*! you got some of the best chloes!
 i am in love both with your silverado and the betty *chloe75*!
try a baby paddy *chloe75*, you might find you like the style...in small doses!


----------



## insane-maryjane

Chloe75, incredible collection! Absolutley impressive!


----------



## insane-maryjane

Here is my modest, but updated collection.


----------



## Chloé75

Oh...I love love love the silverado boots...


----------



## Lillemy_74

Gorgeous collections, girls! 

I especially love your Paraty and Betty, Maria (The Betty has really grown on me the last few months)! Is your Bettys of the same size, Maria and Chloé75? 

I'm so drooling over your black python Paraty, Chloé75! 

Your purple (?) Heloise is TDF, Insane-maryjane!


----------



## mariabdc

^Lillemy, My betty is the medium... this bag is surely one of the nicest and most organised Chloe styles...


----------



## awayfromblue

Love the family pics Chloe75, Mariabdc and insane-maryjane. Thank you for sharing.

I love your collection Maria with all the gorgeous brown shades in it - they all manage to look so different


----------



## scarcici

*Maria*..., great collection!!!!!!!!!!
Love your Paraty, love your Paraty, love your Paraty ! 
I have just begun to talk about it with DH...He knows Paraty is going to be my next bag  (he says "prolongación del brazo", sorry for these words in Spanish...Maria can translate them).


----------



## Chloé75

Thank you ladies...
I guess my Betty is a medium size too. ( Soo long since I've bought it but might be the same as Marias...


----------



## baglici0us

I've finally managed to afford a few more chloes so I thought I would post pics of my small but gorgy collection!  Waiting on another black heli to complete my collection (shes currently in transit from the US)

Family Pic:






Chloe Shoulder Bay:





Chloe Metallic Pewter Heloise:






Chloe Baby Paddy in Metallic Bleu Nuit:


----------



## iLuvBagsnChocs

Aw, your baby paddy is sooo cute  (my fav) & the leather on your heli looks gorgeous! What a beautiful classic collection, I love it!! Can't wait to see pics of your new heli, Congratulations!!


----------



## scarcici

Awesome collection !


----------



## Chloé75

ooohhhh...this bay is so beautiful...your collection is gorgeous...congratulations


----------



## Shivadiva

insane-maryjane said:


> Here is my modest, but updated collection.


 
Love the purple Heloise  Great shoes, and the paraty is always a stunner


----------



## Shivadiva

Chloé75;11942431 said:
			
		

>


 
 what a collection


----------



## Lillemy_74

gorgeous collection, Baglicious! How exciting with your new Heli, too!


----------



## bag*mad*bags

baglici0us said:


> I've finally managed to afford a few more chloes so I thought I would post pics of my small but gorgy collection!  Waiting on another black heli to complete my collection (shes currently in transit from the US)
> 
> Family Pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chloe Shoulder Bay:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chloe Metallic Pewter Heloise:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chloe Baby Paddy in Metallic Bleu Nuit:



OMG i want that pewter heli so bad!


----------



## parson russell

bag*mad*bags said:


> OMG i want that pewter heli so bad!



think i do too......
All these lovely collections are leading to a chloe meltdown for me- will keep calm.      Congratulations everyone, 
*Chloe75, Maria,baglicious,insane-maryjane*- you all have such beauties there.


----------



## insane-maryjane

*Baglicious*, love the collection! It's funny to see everyone's collections and how they are swayed by their taste. Some go for certain styles or favor certain colors. I love seeing whole collections. Thanks for sharing everyone!


----------



## baglici0us

Thanks for the compliments, everyone! 

Haha *insane-maryjane*, its pretty clear where my tastes lie in terms of colours and metallics! Black, blue and silver are my favourite colours!
I love your prune heli though, one just popped up on ebay but ive just bought 2 new bags in the past fortnight!


----------



## awayfromblue

Wow your collection is great *baglici0us*! I want every one of them


----------



## daisyrockyrosie

lovely collection ladies...


----------



## alisonanna

*baglici0us* - you take beautiful pictures!  (and the subjects are lovely too!)


----------



## peterpan617

looooooooooooove all of you guys bags, esp. 'chloehandbags' - that Tiger bag is FABULOUS!!! and that purple satin clutch is beautiful! i've fallen in love with Chloe recently and how the hell it took me sooooo long, dame! :girlwhack:


----------



## jlg12678

Ok, this is the perfect dream collection! I'm jealous  Beautiful choices.



			
				Chloé75;11942431 said:
			
		

> *Mariabdc*...your chocolate Paraty is outstandig...you made a great choice...
> 
> 
> here is my collection, showed it off already somewhere here ( guess when I did the reveal of the Elvire )...I am still waiting for two more
> No Paddy so far, but I am not sure if I'd need one to make my collection complete...what do you think ? ( I am not a great fan of the paddy at all )


----------



## wiwi

What a collection !!!


----------



## as3405

kbnkch said:


> I love your collection.  The patent Heloise is on my wish list for a while.  How do you feel about her?  I have never seen her IRL.   I thought I was not a Bay person but I really like your bay!! now I have to add the bay on my never ending wish list. Darn



Sorry hun, haven't been on here for ages. I LOVE my Patent Heloise, she's the most beautiful bag I have ever seen (and I'm a shoppaholic). I can fit loads inside, and looks gorgeous, goes with everything. You need to have one!


----------



## Bevyofpurses

sally flap purple, ethel tote pink with orange handles, multi strap wedge in olive, multicolor saskia patch, checkbook wallet in gunmetal, green paddington


----------



## Roie55

Bevyofpurses said:


> sally flap purple, ethel tote pink with orange handles, multi strap wedge in olive, multicolor saskia patch, checkbook wallet in gunmetal, green paddington



Awesome collection - love the rich colours, just gorgeous. Love the shoes too - they are amazing. We will need a modelling shot. I want to see how they look on.


----------



## daisyrockyrosie

what a gorgeous range there bevy!


----------



## RascalCat

wow - some gorgeous collections! congrats everyone.. Love your paratys Maria and your green paddington is lovely Bevy!


----------



## insane-maryjane

I love it all *Bevy*! Love the color palette. Tell me about the wedges, comfy? True to size? Pleased?


----------



## misstsips

Chloe75 - you have just left me shocked at my laptop!

Your bag collection???

OMG!!! it really is very special !!! how fun!


----------



## brigitte0810

Bevyofpurses said:


> sally flap purple, ethel tote pink with orange handles, multi strap wedge in olive, multicolor saskia patch, checkbook wallet in gunmetal, green paddington


Stunning collection, love the colours and the styles!


----------



## awayfromblue

love your colourful collection *Bevyofpurses*! I adore the ethel - such a great choice!


----------



## scarcici

*Bevyofpurses*, lovely, lovely, lovely !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## llson

*Great collections everyone!!*, I'm working on my pics---eventually.


----------



## Bevyofpurses

thanks everyone!! the wedges are very comfortable and makes me appear tall lol (im short at 5'4) and yes it runs true to its size


----------



## scarcici

My small current collection...so far ...


----------



## muggles

^^Very nice Raquel! Love that Betty!


----------



## mariabdc

Great collection, Scarcici... YOu've got all the classics.
Is the edith bowler (or whatever it is called) a comfortable bag? heavy? very roomy? do you use it often? was that your first Chloe?


----------



## scarcici

mariabdc said:


> Great collection, Scarcici... YOu've got all the classics.
> Is the edith bowler (or whatever it is called) a comfortable bag? heavy? very roomy? do you use it often? was that your first Chloe?


 
The bowler is my very first...I keep it only because I like it....but I don´t use it at all (this year, only twice...). It´s roomy and less heavy than the satchel...you can´t wear it on the shoulder....Anyway, I´m thinking about selling...only because I don´t use it!


----------



## mere girl

scarcici said:


> My small current collection...so far ...


 Stunning collection!! Love the Betty..of course! Is that a baby Paddington? x


----------



## llson

*scarcici*, great collection of Chloes.  The Edith Bowler is so cute.


----------



## Chloé75

*Bevyofpurses*...love your collection...your Ethel and the Wedges are so lovely
*Ilson.*..can't wait to see your collection 
*scarcici*...never saw such an Edith bowler before...love it !


----------



## scarcici

mere girl said:


> Stunning collection!! Love the Betty..of course! Is that a baby Paddington? x


 
Yes...a baby Paddy!


----------



## daisyrockyrosie

lovely collection scarcici - love the newest baby bag


----------



## Roie55

Great collection scarcici - love the ediths.

I love coming back to see these family pics again. I want a massive collection too. its a work in progress.


----------



## insane-maryjane

Love the collection *Scarcici*! I think 5 is a nice number to have.


----------



## scarcici

insane-maryjane said:


> Love the collection *Scarcici*! I think 5 is a nice number to have.


 
Only five...???
I would like to add a black Paraty ...


----------



## iLuvBagsnChocs

What a stunning collection of bags , (I'm slacking, still only 3 Chloes) but did I miss something!! Wheres your choccy baby paddy ? & did I miss a reveal of that droolworthy castor baby?


----------



## scarcici

iLuvBagsnChocs said:


> What a stunning collection of bags , (I'm slacking, still only 3 Chloes) but did I miss something!! Wheres your choccy baby paddy ? & did I miss a reveal of that droolworthy castor baby?


 
The choc one returned to its previous owner...The castor was bought in Bonanzle....


----------



## iLuvBagsnChocs

Aw, at least you still have one baby paddy & what a gorgeous colour it is , congrats on your gorgeous collection!!


----------



## kbnkch

I love your collection, *scarcici*.  My favorite is the Betty. I got to get one in black. I would like to have a doctor style silverado like yours, too.


----------



## insane-maryjane

scarcici said:


> Only five...???
> I would like to add a black Paraty ...




Oh there's a black s/m lambskin Paraty on ebay.de -with a front pocket.

What can I say? I'm a simple and to the point kind of girl. I want a clean, and perfect collection of shoes and bags. It must be love, and long lasting love. Two Chloe's down, and 3 to go. 

I have to confess, I will be doing a reveal in the next week or so. But not a Chloe........ :shame:


----------



## skydive nikki

Wow! Great pics!  I am thinking of buying a Chloe and wanted to see some of their styles.  How are their leathers?  Are they super soft?


----------



## mere girl

My Chloe Collection - small but perfectly formed!!!!


----------



## mariabdc

^I hadnt realised that the hobo was so big... Great collection!


----------



## mere girl

mariabdc said:


> ^I hadnt realised that the hobo was so big... Great collection!


 
yes...the photo is very misleading - I must have angled the camera strangely....they are in fact exactly the same width! The Hobo is not so deep...it is in fact a medium size Betty...but stretched upwards!!!!


----------



## mariabdc

IT looks like a  large... It is lovely with the brass rings, you scored a great bag, mere girl...

PS We are medium-betty twins...

PS2 Does the hobo come with the hanging tiny purse?


----------



## mere girl

mariabdc said:


> IT looks like a large... It is lovely with the brass rings, you scored a great bag, mere girl...
> 
> PS We are medium-betty twins...
> 
> PS2 Does the hobo come with the hanging tiny purse?


 
We are medium Betty twins - and I know you love yours as much as I love mine - very very much!!!!! 
yes..the Hobo comes with the little purse - it really is just a stretched out medium Betty - I love it!!! (Choco one is my fave tho!) x


----------



## voguettecgm

skydive nikki said:


> Wow! Great pics! I am thinking of buying a Chloe and wanted to see some of their styles. How are their leathers? Are they super soft?


 i wanna know the same lol


----------



## voguettecgm

qwerty234 said:


> I love your collection DRR! So gorgeous and varied and MASSIVE! haha.


 god i waant all of them haha


----------



## Roie55

I admit this family pic is pretty lame. I will take a better one soon. I introduce my newest (used - not pre-loved as she STANK of Ciggarettes) Cream east\west paddy. Also im sneaking in dark grey paddy which i bought end of last year but dont think there is a picture up here yet.


----------



## daisyrockyrosie

gorgeous new stuff rowe - love both of them!


----------



## kbnkch

Fabulous collection, *Rowe*.


----------



## insane-maryjane

Very impressive collection Rowe!  I especially love the dark blue paddy.


----------



## scarcici

*Rowe*, awesome family !!!


----------



## parson russell

Quite a beautiful family *Rowe*,  When lots of Chloes are together, it does warm one's heart!


----------



## mariabdc

^ ITA! Just thinking about Chloes makes my heart beat faster..

Gorgeous collection, Rowe... Enjoy them!


----------



## Roie55

Thanks ladies - my little collection has come a long way in just over 12 months. All thanks to the wonderful authenticators here and amazing ladies i have met here.


----------



## Juda

Beautiful collection, *Rowe*


----------



## daisyrockyrosie

Hi girls - with lots of chloes recently departed - I thought I'd share which ones were keepers:


----------



## madforchloe

What a beautiful collection!!  I LOVE the new Betty and I'm glad you kept the Heli East West Tote in Chestnut (one of my personal faves...and I finally bought one pre-used and I am ecstatic)!

Great collection!!!


----------



## jacico

daisyrockyrosie said:


> Hi girls - with lots of chloes recently departed - I thought I'd share which ones were keepers:


 
WOW! I don't think I've ever seen a more perfect collection  *Absolutely gorgeous, DRR!* I can't believe this is your "post-departed" pic! I've got some work to do if I'm gonna keep up with you ladies


----------



## jacico

Chloé75;11942431 said:
			
		

> *Mariabdc*...your chocolate Paraty is outstandig...you made a great choice...
> 
> 
> here is my collection, showed it off already somewhere here ( guess when I did the reveal of the Elvire )...I am still waiting for two more
> No Paddy so far, but I am not sure if I'd need one to make my collection complete...what do you think ? ( I am not a great fan of the paddy at all )


 
OMG   that is heaven!!!  Stunning, Chloe75 - just stunning


----------



## brigitte0810

*daisyrockierosie*, I love your updated family pic! Just *GORGEOUS*! Thanks for sharing!http://forum.purseblog.com/images/smilies/drool.gif


----------



## bag*mad*bags

i want that pewter heli! you have a great collection!


----------



## Juda

*DRR* - great collection


----------



## insane-maryjane

Love it *DRR*, you have beautiful taste!


----------



## kdo

Gosh, it's tough to describe Chloe leathers, *Nikki, *since they vary based on the type of bag style.  Some are softer than others.  The only word I can use is "fabulous".  Very different from RM & HH.  



skydive nikki said:


> Wow! Great pics! I am thinking of buying a Chloe and wanted to see some of their styles. How are their leathers? Are they super soft?


----------



## kdo

Wow, fantastic collection girls!  I hope to post a pic of my small collection after I receive my Edith today.


----------



## insane-maryjane

I love Edith *Kdo*! I hope one day I'll find the right one. Yes, would love to see your family portrait.


----------



## scarcici

*DRR*, what a collection ! I can´t believe it !


----------



## woody

*DRR *- Wow! I especially love the three bags down the left hand side!

*Chloe75 *- gorgeous paratys!


----------



## llson

DRR, great collection!!


----------



## parson russell

kdo said:


> Wow, fantastic collection girls!  I hope to post a pic of my small collection after I receive my Edith today.



Can't wait *kdo*!!!  I do hope that you fall in love with Edith!


----------



## parson russell

DRR!
that collection left me speechless, and the lovely thing is that you love and use them all!  
All beauties!


----------



## Bichon Lover

Wow!!!!  Fabulous collections girls!


----------



## kbnkch

*DRR*, Fabulous collection!!


----------



## megeve12

Here is my Chloe family!


----------



## megeve12

Oh, I have resized the pic too small!  Will try again..
Hope it works this time


----------



## madforchloe

There are simply NO WORDS. The four pythons...TDF. Each bag is just gorgeous.  Beautiful.


----------



## daisyrockyrosie

Megeve - you have some serious python beauties there!


----------



## kdo

Wow, python gorgeousness!  Lovely collection -- thanks for sharing!


----------



## insane-maryjane

Gorgeous balance of colour and textures. I really love it!!! You have excellent taste.


----------



## alisonanna

WOW WOW WOW
that python paraty is amazing!  and a Marlow?!  and the black is so deep and gorgeous.  Thanks for posting!


----------



## bag*mad*bags

omg love the paraty!


----------



## megeve12

Thank you, ladies for all your kind comments!!


----------



## mere girl

megeve12 said:


> Here is my Chloe family!


 
wow - a really gorgeous collection - congratulations! Love them all...the paraty looks especially gorgeous and I didn't think I was a fan..!!


----------



## parson russell

There is not a bag there that I would not be happy to own myself!  
Lovely collection, and lovely little pug dog on your avatar!   Is it a boy or girl?


----------



## Chloé75

just awesome ...my favorite is you Marlow...beautiful...


----------



## brigitte0810

Me, too, gorgeous collection, and I especially love the Marlow!


----------



## mariabdc

Amazing bags, megeve12 ... all your python Chloes are tdf...


----------



## jacico

*megeve12* - your collection is STUNNING! Your python paraty is making me weak in the knees


----------



## mona_danya

mgeve12...thats one hell of a collection.
So well picked....


----------



## mnl

Here's my Chloe family


----------



## kiss_p

*mnl *- All I can is Wow!    Great collection!


----------



## insane-maryjane

mnl said:


> Here's my Chloe family




Holy smokes!!! Totally impressive, I love it!!! And thank you for sharing!


----------



## Shivadiva

mnl said:


> Here's my Chloe family









OMG - Stairway to heaven


----------



## kdo

WOW   You have your very own Chloe boutique! Impressive!


----------



## Juda

Gorgeous collection !!!


----------



## scarcici

megeve12 said:


> Oh, I have resized the pic too small! Will try again..
> Hope it works this time


 
WOW!!!!!!
Congrats on your family!!!!!! I can´t choose one of them, love all!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## scarcici

mnl said:


> Here's my Chloe family


 
*mnl*, you are the Chloe queen !!!
I can´t believe your collection !!!


----------



## madforchloe

mnl said:


> Here's my Chloe family




Oooohhh, I just love your collection!!!  I love them ALL!  Excellent taste! 

Now I am getting a little sad that I sold my large never-used large black Paddy - exactly like the one you have in your photo - to fund other Chloe bags. I got it over half price brand new, perfect condition, but I never used it so I guess it was not meant for me.


----------



## daisyrockyrosie

mnl - very impressive!  I love your stone colored paddington!


----------



## namie

mnl said:


> Here's my Chloe family


 
How do you go about storing them? You can run a one-woman bag rental!


----------



## Roie55

megeve12 said:


> Oh, I have resized the pic too small!  Will try again..
> Hope it works this time





I've died and gone to heaven - 4 pythons. OMG love THEM ALL, and a python Marlow !!!!! OMFG !!!! WOW! Gorgeous. And the Grey python paraty - again TDF - thats the best colour in the python paratys.
Your the python queen


----------



## Roie55

mnl said:


> Here's my Chloe family



OH

MY

GOD !!

What an amazing collection, 2 Marlows !! I feel faint.


----------



## angelsandsome

MNL - there are NO WORDS, you ARE the Chloe Queen I MUST get a heloise with strap AND paraty with strap


----------



## Bichon Lover

Your collections are really making me giggle! 

They obscenely beautiful.


----------



## blivlien

megeve - wow! i love your collection especially all the exotics


----------



## airborne

mnl said:


> Here's my Chloe family


----------



## airborne

NICE!!!!



megeve12 said:


> Oh, I have resized the pic too small! Will try again..
> Hope it works this time


----------



## airborne

daisyrockyrosie said:


> Hi girls - with lots of chloes recently departed - I thought I'd share which ones were keepers:


----------



## airborne

Rowe55 said:


> I admit this family pic is pretty lame. I will take a better one soon. I introduce my newest (used - not pre-loved as she STANK of Ciggarettes) Cream east\west paddy. Also im sneaking in dark grey paddy which i bought end of last year but dont think there is a picture up here yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 909975
> 
> 
> View attachment 909976
> 
> 
> View attachment 909977


----------



## angelsandsome

^^Ooooh, nice. & do I see an MJ Stam very pretty.


----------



## llson

Gorgeous Chloe collections!!


----------



## rorosity

I've finally gotten around to taking some pics of my Chloe's.  I'm a fairly new Chloe collector.  My bags have been purchased within the past 1 1/2 years, I think.

  Cannelle Quilted Bay, Ethel Tote and Garnet Patent Bay







 Old Pink Large Paraty, Chocolate Large Paraty and Black Large Paraty






Jewel Green Small Heloise Bowler, Black Heloise New Bowler, Ruby Heloise 
Shoulder bag and Nutmeg Heloise Shoulder Bag


----------



## ticklepink

WOW! what a beautiful collection. I love them all.Which one is your fave?  I wouldn`t be able to decide if they were all mine.


----------



## rorosity

ticklepink said:


> WOW! what a beautiful collection. I love them all.Which one is your fave?  I wouldn`t be able to decide if they were all mine.



I can't decide.  I love the Paratys for the reason that they are so practical and such a great , everyday handbag.  Can you believe that I used to HATE the Paraty when I first saw it?  LOL.  The style definitely grew on me.  I would LOVE to have one in Ocean.  I also love the Black Heloise for the same reason.  I have been using it a lot and it's a great bag.  The Brick Heloise is my newest favorite, though.  I love the color and the leather is different than on the other Heloise bags.  Super soft.  I can't choose.  They are all great.  That is why I love Chloe.  I never get tired of them.


----------



## insane-maryjane

need I say more???
Impressive!






rorosity said:


> I've finally gotten around to taking some pics of my Chloe's.  I'm a fairly new Chloe collector.  My bags have been purchased within the past 1 1/2 years, I think.
> 
> Cannelle Quilted Bay, Ethel Tote and Garnet Patent Bay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Pink Large Paraty, Chocolate Large Paraty and Black Large Paraty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jewel Green Small Heloise Bowler, Black Heloise New Bowler, Ruby Heloise
> Shoulder bag and Nutmeg Heloise Shoulder Bag


----------



## airborne

LOVE YOUR BAY BAG, I actually have that one and the black patent w/straps....I LOVE THEM...YOU HAVE STYLE!!!!!!!



rorosity said:


> I've finally gotten around to taking some pics of my Chloe's. I'm a fairly new Chloe collector. My bags have been purchased within the past 1 1/2 years, I think.
> 
> Cannelle Quilted Bay, Ethel Tote and Garnet Patent Bay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Pink Large Paraty, Chocolate Large Paraty and Black Large Paraty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jewel Green Small Heloise Bowler, Black Heloise New Bowler, Ruby Heloise
> Shoulder bag and Nutmeg Heloise Shoulder Bag


----------



## Chloé75

Wow 
What a pretty collection...I really love the pictures of the Paratys and the Heloises ! Stunning !


----------



## parson russell

*rorosity*- you have multiples of my favourites there, Heloise and Paraty.
That is a great collection, and one I would be very happy to own myself!!!


----------



## Juda

*DRR *- love the colors too
*rorosity* - Beautiful, beautiful, beautiful collection. I like them all
Your Paraty pic (from the ref. library) was the reason I bought my 1st Paraty


----------



## madforchloe

rorosity said:


> I've finally gotten around to taking some pics of my Chloe's.  I'm a fairly new Chloe collector.  My bags have been purchased within the past 1 1/2 years, I think.
> 
> Cannelle Quilted Bay, Ethel Tote and Garnet Patent Bay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Pink Large Paraty, Chocolate Large Paraty and Black Large Paraty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jewel Green Small Heloise Bowler, Black Heloise New Bowler, Ruby Heloise
> Shoulder bag and Nutmeg Heloise Shoulder Bag



I LOVE you collection, every single piece!!  I am a Paraty and Heloise fanatic...I love your bags!  I have the Heli Nutmeg shoulder bag, as well, and love it.

You mention a Brick Heloise in one of your follow-up posts.  Is the Brick the second-to the last on the right?


----------



## llson

*rorosity*, gorgeous collection-- saw your Marc Jacobs too - incredible!!


----------



## kbnkch

OMG.  What a collection!!


----------



## rorosity

madforchloe said:


> I LOVE you collection, every single piece!!  I am a Paraty and Heloise fanatic...I love your bags!  I have the Heli Nutmeg shoulder bag, as well, and love it.
> 
> You mention a Brick Heloise in one of your follow-up posts.  Is the Brick the second-to the last on the right?



Thank you, Mad and everyone else!  I have been drooling over all of the bags on this forum for quite awhile.  It is what inspired me to take the Chloe plunge, in the first place.

Mad, the bag that is second to last on the right is Brick.  The photo is not great, so it is probably not true to shade.  It's a deep, dark red.  The first Brick Heloise (small) I saw at Nordstrom looked  much more brown.  Then, I saw this one at Bloomingdale's and it was more of a true, dark red and I liked it much better.  The leather on this Heloise is also different than the others.  They are all soft.  This one is just softer.  I'm kind of hooked on the Heloise style.  I don't think I could ever get tired of it.


----------



## airborne

insired me to post my bay bags...Thank you dear....



rorosity said:


> Thank you, Mad and everyone else! I have been drooling over all of the bags on this forum for quite awhile. It is what inspired me to take the Chloe plunge, in the first place.
> 
> Mad, the bag that is second to last on the right is Brick. The photo is not great, so it is probably not true to shade. It's a deep, dark red. The first Brick Heloise (small) I saw at Nordstrom looked much more brown. Then, I saw this one at Bloomingdale's and it was more of a true, dark red and I liked it much better. The leather on this Heloise is also different than the others. They are all soft. This one is just softer. I'm kind of hooked on the Heloise style. I don't think I could ever get tired of it.


----------



## dee

Beautiful bag collection Rorocity!  Love the Heloise colors. How do your Heloise hold up.  Any problems with handles?  I hear a lot about that.


----------



## rorosity

talena.airborne said:


> insired me to post my bay bags...Thank you dear....



Love them!  I don't see that many patent Bays around and I think they are stunning.  The depth of color in the patent leather is really unique.  I would love one in black.  Gorgeous!

Dee, I have not had any problems with the Heloise handles.  I think the bags I purchased may have been produced after the major problems that were occurring.  Hopefully.  They must have fixed the problem.  My mom owns a  New Bowler in blue and she packs that thing full with really heavy items.  I am always checking her handles and they are still ok.  Keeping my fingers crossed that all those problems are in the past.  I do have to admit that I did lose a pin on the side clasp-thing on my black Paraty.  I am going to try to see if I can get a piece to repair it.  It looks like it would be a really tiny screw.


----------



## dyyong

roro!!!!!! you are excellent cheater!!!!!


----------



## dyyong

mnl said:


> Here's my Chloe family


 
   and DO NOT WAKE ME UP!!!!


----------



## scarcici

*rorosity*...what a great collection !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Roie55

rorosity - what a stunning breathtaking collection. I love the colour ranges you have, they are amazing. Love that pink Ethel, & all the large paratys. The handles are too small to go on my shoulder but i still dream about having the large paraty.


----------



## daisyrockyrosie

gorgeous bags there rorosity - hard to pic a favorite!


----------



## angelsandsome

Rorosity, stunning collection, breathtaking. I am in awe of your paraty's


----------



## chodessa

Rorosity.... INSANELY DIVINELY GORGEOUS collection...
Every piece is awesome.


----------



## kdo

*rorosity -* WOW, what an impressive, beautiful collection.  I love the variety, both color and style.  I felt the same way about the Paraty but it has become my most favorite bag.  Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## rorosity

kdo said:


> *rorosity -* WOW, what an impressive, beautiful collection.  I love the variety, both color and style.  I felt the same way about the Paraty but it has become my most favorite bag.  Thanks so much for sharing!



Thanks for the kind words!  I love sharing my collection with other Chloe fans.

Isn't it funny how a style just grows on you and you end up loving something you felt lukewarm about?  Paraty has really become one of my all-time favorites.  I would love to have one in Ocean.


----------



## jacico

rorosity - you have one of the most all-around STUNNING collections I have ever seen 

The funny thing is that I was an MJ girl before I became a Chloe addict, but I can already see myself cheating with Marc if I ever find the elusive Hillary on sale!


----------



## midnightrunner

chloehandbags said:


> ...continued...
> 
> Large coin purse, continental wallet, belts and footwear:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...continued...



truly adore these!! where can I find them?


----------



## Saoirse

My Paddington Family


----------



## scarcici

Saoirse said:


> My Paddington Family


 
Wow, wow, wow !!!!!


----------



## Lillemy_74

wow, beautiful Paddington family, Saoirse! I'm especially  over what I think are whiskey and tan paddys. Is it tan and whiskey?


----------



## madforchloe

Saoirse said:


> My Paddington Family



Beautiful colors in your paddy collection!!


----------



## kdo

Wow, what an amazing paddy collection!!


----------



## airborne

awesome!



Saoirse said:


> My Paddington Family


----------



## shalonmg

In this photo I have 1 black sheepskin saskia, a large white patchwork saskia, 1 pinkberry saskia shopper, 1 bow clutch, 2 wallets, and 1 maroon front pocket paddington. My blue heloise is in for a dye job so it's not in the pic.


----------



## Bevyofpurses




----------



## daisyrockyrosie

some really gorgeous pieces there bevy - and a lovely range of color!!!


----------



## airborne

shalonmg said:


> In this photo I have 1 black sheepskin saskia, a large white patchwork saskia, 1 pinkberry saskia shopper, 1 bow clutch, 2 wallets, and 1 maroon front pocket paddington. My blue heloise is in for a dye job so it's not in the pic.


----------



## airborne

luv the green paddy!!



Bevyofpurses said:


>


----------



## artsygirl

Chloé75;11942431 said:
			
		

> *Mariabdc*...your chocolate Paraty is outstandig...you made a great choice...
> 
> 
> here is my collection, showed it off already somewhere here ( guess when I did the reveal of the Elvire )...I am still waiting for two more
> No Paddy so far, but I am not sure if I'd need one to make my collection complete...what do you think ?  ( I am not a great fan of the paddy at all  )



OMG! Totally drooling over your collection! You have FABULOUS taste! Can I be your friend for LIFE?!?! Hee hee... I'm soooo envious! Congrats on such beee-utiful bags!  I would love to just sit in that room with all those bags!!!


----------



## Chloé75

embarassing to admit that there came some more since I took this family shot...


----------



## insane-maryjane

Gorgeous collections everyone!!! Makes me want to go out and spend.


----------



## kdo

Oh, Chloe, you need to post an updated family pic!  Pretty please?




			
				Chloé75;14513986 said:
			
		

> embarassing to admit that there came some more since I took this family shot...


----------



## daisyrockyrosie

Chloé75;14513986 said:
			
		

> embarassing to admit that there came some more since I took this family shot...


 
Please show us!!!!


----------



## Chloé75

Will take a new picture on saturday...I'm expecting one more...


----------



## kdo

Aw man, it's Monday...want to give us a hint, Chloe??


----------



## angelsandsome

Gosh, I'm behind. LOVELY collection ladies. 
Chloe75, with that many Chloe's how do you choose which one to carry? Do you swap out daily?


----------



## alisonanna

*shalonmg* - nice collection!
I'm especially drawn to your bow clutch, and the patchwork saskia is SO COOL!  I've always thought that bag is really great.
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## madforchloe

Chloé75;14513986 said:
			
		

> embarassing to admit that there came some more since I took this family shot...



Looking forward to a new family shot, *Chloe75*!!  You have a beautiful collection - would love to see all of them together!


----------



## Chloé75

well...will give you a hint...


----------



## Lillemy_74

^^ Paraty in elephant?? 

Would love to see an updated family pic of your absolutely stunning family, Chloe75!!


----------



## Chloé75

It's on layaway for me in Paris...I will check her out and probably buy on Friday...can't wait...


----------



## airborne

wow, cant wait to see congrats!!!






			
				Chloé75;14534477 said:
			
		

> It's on layaway for me in Paris...I will check her out and probably buy it on Friday...can't wait...


----------



## kdo

Wow, can't wait!!!


----------



## Lillemy_74

oooh, lovely!! Can't wait to hear what you think, and hopefully see pics of the beauty!


----------



## llson

Ooooooo, a new grey Paraty.....


----------



## madforchloe

Chloé75;14534289 said:
			
		

> well...will give you a hint...



*Chloe75-*

OMG I cannot wait to see photos!!  One is held for me right now, too!!  We might be getting the same bag at the exact same time....hehe!!  I prefer to see it in person....how it looks IRL will determine whether or not I get it. My only concern is that it will be too light for me, and I fear getting lighter bags dirty....but I may just have to throw caution to the wind on this one.

Elephants are my favorite animal...and I love your photo (adorable)...so it is only fitting....


----------



## brigitte0810

Here we go, after several requests, here is my most recent family pic (one with flash, one without):


----------



## airborne

love your bays/paddy...jeez love them all!


----------



## Chloé75

Oh...wow...stunning...

I've never seen the black one near your pink berry (?) Heloise...do you know it's name? ( Oh, just saw you introduce it to us...)

love this tread and all the family pics...


----------



## kbnkch

I can't see *brigitte*'s pics!! Why??


----------



## klj

Chloé75;14534477 said:
			
		

> It's on layaway for me in Paris...I will check her out and probably buy on Friday...can't wait...


 

How exciting!
I just had to say something since I'm new to Chloe(and naive about some of this) ...we can layaway in Paris??? My wallet would certainly love layaway!!


----------



## llson

kbnkch said:


> I can't see *brigitte*'s pics!! Why??



Ditto!!


----------



## mariabdc

^ me three!


----------



## brigitte0810

Sorry, I think it was my fault as I have moved the pics in my photobucket account not realizing they would disappear! Here I go again (and really, actually no big changes, as I keep all my bags and the only new addition is the Anoushka, and that was in October, but I haven't posted her yet...) It is always nice to pull out all bags and look at them. I love each single one for different reasons...


----------



## mariabdc

Thanks, Brigitte... I guess you are saving up for a paraty!
I cant wait to become your plum saskia twin!


----------



## kbnkch

Oooh, I really love your new Anoushka. And your Heloise is cutest color!!


----------



## daisyrockyrosie

I love your collection brigitte - always enjoy drooling over them - you have some gorgeous ones!!! thanks for posting a current pic (I need to do the same).


----------



## mariabdc

Yes, DRR... please, post pics of your fab collection as well...


----------



## madforchloe

brigitte0810 said:


> Sorry, I think it was my fault as I have moved the pics in my photobucket account not realizing they would disappear! Here I go again (and really, actually no big changes, as I keep all my bags and the only new addition is the Anoushka, and that was in October, but I haven't posted her yet...) It is always nice to pull out all bags and look at them. I love each single one for different reasons...




What a beautiful collection!  I love every one of them - you have beautiful taste, brigitte!!


----------



## kdo

Brigitte  Yes, you have impeccable taste!  What a fabulous collection!  I'm especially in love with your baby python silverado hobo! Sigh....


----------



## brigitte0810

Thank you everybody for your kind praise... And yes, *daisyrockierosie*, I want to see your collection, too! You always amaze me with your choices...

*mariabdc*, I see your Saskia is on the way to you! You were very patient, I hope you'll love her! It's a great bag!


----------



## Lillemy_74

Beautiful family, Brigitte!!! Some gorgeous colours you've got there. Btw, that Paddiongton style is the one (muscade or tan?) in the back?? Looks lovely...


----------



## scarcici

*Brigitte*, what a collection ! STUNNING !!!!!


----------



## insane-maryjane

Oh *Brigitte*! Just gorgeous! I love to see collections. It's great to get a sense of ones personal style based on all their goodies. I'm missing my plum Heli now.


----------



## daisyrockyrosie

brigitte0810 said:


> Thank you everybody for your kind praise... And yes, *daisyrockierosie*, I want to see your collection, too! You always amaze me with your choices...
> 
> *mariabdc*, I see your Saskia is on the way to you! You were very patient, I hope you'll love her! It's a great bag!


 

Can't wait for a saskia reveal Maria - am sure you will love her!  Will oblige with some family pics hopefully next week, am stuck home with a sick child and university assignment due over the weekend (fun fun fun)


----------



## LovePink

brigitte0810 said:


> Thank you everybody for your kind praise... And yes, *daisyrockierosie*, I want to see your collection, too! You always amaze me with your choices...
> 
> *I love the Maggie...it loks sad in the photo... don't ya see it...???*
> 
> *Daisyrockirosie : I wanna see your entire treasure too*


----------



## Chloé75

Oh *DRR*, I want to drool over your collection too


----------



## brigitte0810

LovePink said:


> brigitte0810 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you everybody for your kind praise... And yes, *daisyrockierosie*, I want to see your collection, too! You always amaze me with your choices...
> 
> *I love the Maggie...it loks sad in the photo... don't ya see it...???*
> 
> *Daisyrockirosie : I wanna see your entire treasure too*
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, do you think I have to do something about poor Maggie?
Click to expand...


----------



## daisyrockyrosie

birgitte - I think Chloe is implying that you one have one light colored bag - and Maggie may need friend ???


----------



## dyyong

hopefully I can bring a new Chloe family member back home on sunday


----------



## daisyrockyrosie

Looking forward to your reveal dyyong


----------



## kdo

Can't wait to see, dyyong!


----------



## dyyong

My Chloe family will be nothing compare with you girls 
I got my Edith back today, hopefully tomorrow will go well and Saskia will be coming home with me


----------



## airborne

CANT WAIT to see your new Edith...yay, so happy for you!


----------



## mariabdc

brigitte0810 said:


> Thank you everybody for your kind praise... And yes, *daisyrockierosie*, I want to see your collection, too! You always amaze me with your choices...
> 
> *mariabdc*, I see your Saskia is on the way to you! You were very patient, I hope you'll love her! It's a great bag!




Yeah, I cant wait to lay my hands on this bag. I am itching to experience my reaction to this bag... I will either love it or loathe it 

The seller has been incredibly patient and sweet... otherwise i couldnt have afforded it!


----------



## bag*mad*bags

great collection brigitte!! some of my favs there!


----------



## Chloé75

dyyong said:


> My Chloe family will be nothing compare with you girls



There's no competition...we're always drooling...
Seems like Saskia becomes more and more popular here...would love to see yours...


----------



## dyyong

Thank you *Chloe75*
here we are ladies, my tiny weeny Chloe's family;
looking at the pictures it is like looking at my 2 DD, totally opposite character 

Black Saskia (08) and Red Edith


----------



## airborne

*dyyong*


----------



## kbnkch

I love your family, *dyyong*.  Don't you love your Saskia?  How do you feel about her?  Did something happened to your Edith?  What do you mean by you got your Edith bag?


----------



## dyyong

airborne said:


> *dyyong*


Thank you *airborne*



kbnkch said:


> I love your family, *dyyong*. Don't you love your Saskia? How do you feel about her? Did something happened to your Edith? What do you mean by you got your Edith bag?


 
Thank you *kbnkch*, I used to own a Whiskey Edith, I loved her but let her go to because I was blind and lost my mind :cry:  after months of  now I own Edith baby again, this time RED  as for the Saskia, she only came home with me this afternoon, I am loving her how cool she look, but yet chic, have to bring her out soon!!


----------



## Chloé75

Wow...love those bags...maybe I should add these styles to my family too...
( Can't belive I do neither have Saskia nor Edith...but the matching Shoes/Boots for both of them...)
Maybe after my ban...
Congratulkations ! Enjoy them...


----------



## airborne

you're so welcome im so glad you were able to get your Chloe edith back, its so gorgeous...keep it forever my dear



dyyong said:


> Thank you *airborne*


----------



## llson

Very nice collections!!


----------



## dyyong

Chloé75;14772199 said:
			
		

> Wow...love those bags...maybe I should add these styles to my family too...
> ( Can't belive I do neither have Saskia nor Edith...but the matching Shoes/Boots for both of them...)
> Maybe after my ban...
> Congratulkations ! Enjoy them...


Thank you again *Chloé75*, Edith is really a great bag, it explain all the troubles I went to get her back  the Saskia is cool I can't tell for sure since I haven't use her yet tho



airborne said:


> you're so welcome im so glad you were able to get your Chloe edith back, its so gorgeous...keep it forever my dear
> 
> 
> 
> dyyong said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you *airborne*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is not going anywhere
> 
> 
> 
> llson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice collections!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you *llson*
Click to expand...


----------



## daisyrockyrosie

dyyong said:


> Thank you *Chloe75*
> here we are ladies, my tiny weeny Chloe's family;
> looking at the pictures it is like looking at my 2 DD, totally opposite character
> 
> Black Saskia (08) and Red Edith


 
Wow love them both equally - two of my favorite styles!!! Glad to see you are having a chloe revival at your house  Can't wait to see what's next


----------



## insane-maryjane

I love both your Saskia and red in Edith is perfection!


----------



## angelsandsome

Is the Saskia very large? Congrats on both bags they are lovely and the red is TDF BTW, I LOVE Audrey H. and have the coolest t-shirt with this same pic of her face on it


----------



## dyyong

daisyrockyrosie said:


> Wow love them both equally - two of my favorite styles!!! Glad to see you are having a chloe revival at your house  Can't wait to see what's next






insane-maryjane said:


> I love both your Saskia and red in Edith is perfection!


 Thank you *insane-maryjane *



angelsandsome said:


> Is the Saskia very large? Congrats on both bags they are lovely and the red is TDF BTW, I LOVE Audrey H. and have the coolest t-shirt with this same pic of her face on it


I think there are several model in Saskia collection, this is the small one?
it's more like a East West Style, about 12"?15"? width?  like most of the East West bag.  I LOVE AUDREY H!!!!!!!!! I can watch her movies over and over


----------



## madforchloe

*dyyong-*

Love your black Saskia and red Edith...they look so gorgeous!!


----------



## Chloé75

o.k...this is my actual family...


----------



## klj

^^Wow!

Stunning!


----------



## airborne

WHOA!!!!




			
				Chloé75;14809209 said:
			
		

> o.k...this is my actual family...


----------



## dyyong

Chloé75;14809209 said:
			
		

> o.k...this is my actual family...


----------



## madforchloe

*Chloe75-*

At long last we get to see all of your beauties all together!  What an amazing collection of styles you have - and in such gorgeous colors!  Your bags are TDF. You have excellent taste, Chloe75!!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## kbnkch

*O..M..G...*


----------



## krazydaisy

these are all gorgeous! I only have one


----------



## Roie55

OH.My.GOD !!!!!! 

Where do i begin, love your Marlow, and paraty triplets, your marcie !! 
And the choir is singing a high note at your cream python betty !!!!!

But ahem !!! No Paddngtons??? Not one?? not even a padlock in sight !!


----------



## brigitte0810

This is Chloé heaven! Utterly gorgeous. What would mariabdc say: I am green with envy! You have some really great bags in your amazing collection!


----------



## leelo

mnl said:


> Here's my Chloe family



Noooooo way! 
Omg you're the luckiest girl on earth !!!!!!!


----------



## namie

Chloé75;14809209 said:
			
		

> o.k...this is my actual family...


 
Once again, a source of envy. There are so many bags in this picture that I want.


----------



## angelsandsome

Chloe75: There are NO WORDS AWESOME collection. No paddy's and I don't think I saw an Edith? LOVE your paraty's 3 of them? You must love the style too I am really liking that Gemma with the long strap too Congrats on your own Chloe boutique


----------



## parson russell

Total Chloe paradise!
am a little speechless.....


----------



## artsygirl

LOVE LOVE LOVE every single bag you have Chloe75! You have a bag for every single day  for a month! (almost!!!) VERY ENVIOUS!!


----------



## paisley*

Chloé75;14809209 said:
			
		

> o.k...this is my actual family...


 
OH WOW!!! BAG ENVY!! what a stunning collection


----------



## daisyrockyrosie

Chloe 75 collection = gorgeousness!!!  wow


----------



## goobervision

Ok, I don't know how to embed links (Well I thought it did, but it just isn't working!) So here's a link to my happy Chloe family on Photobucket !!

http://s346.photobucket.com/albums/p436/goober1473/Chloe Bag Collection/


----------



## kbnkch

Oh, My...  You are the Heloise Queen, *goobervision*!! What color is your Saskia?  I love her, too.


----------



## goobervision

kbnkch said:


> Oh, My...  You are the Heloise Queen, *goobervision*!! What color is your Saskia?  I love her, too.



I think it's called Moss, it's a really nice earthy green colour,  not seen it on any other Chloe..... Yes, I LOVE the Heloise, it's true !!! Any style, it's just the best, smooshiest leather imaginable.  I do fancy a Marcie hobo though and maybe a python, but I'll have to do some saving I suspect !!!


----------



## kdo

*Chloe75* - OK, that is the sickest (as in AMAZING) picture of chloe bags I've see in a long time!  It's heaven!  

*goobervision* - FABULOUS collection!!  I love them all!


----------



## madforchloe

goobervision said:


> Ok, I don't know how to embed links (Well I thought it did, but it just isn't working!) So here's a link to my happy Chloe family on Photobucket !!
> 
> http://s346.photobucket.com/albums/p436/goober1473/Chloe Bag Collection/



As I said in the other thread....words cannot describe how much I love  your collection of Chloes - you have amazing taste - simply amazing....sigh....


----------



## daisyrockyrosie

that is one amazing collection goober!!!


----------



## asianjade

Wow!  I'm drooling.......  wish one day I will have that many Chloe bags.[

QUOTE=Chloé75;14809209]o.k...this is my actual family...







[/QUOTE]


----------



## goobervision

daisyrockyrosie said:


> that is one amazing collection goober!!!



Thanks hun! You and I have similar tastes I think, I LOVE my dust heloise hobo !!!


----------



## parson russell

*goobervision*!  
oh wow..... amazing collection!


----------



## insane-maryjane

Hot collection *Chloe75*!!!!


----------



## Bevyofpurses

Chloé75;14809209 said:
			
		

> o.k...this is my actual family...




Omg I love em all. And you have the royal blue marlow! Can't believe I pass up on this bag even when it was on sale. Love all the paratys and the ever elusive gemma!


----------



## Roie55

goobervision said:


> Ok, I don't know how to embed links (Well I thought it did, but it just isn't working!) So here's a link to my happy Chloe family on Photobucket !!
> 
> http://s346.photobucket.com/albums/p436/goober1473/Chloe Bag Collection/



OMG another stunning collection. Love all those bronze & golds. Love the hobo heloises, and the bay messenger. Just gorgeous collection. Lucky girl.


----------



## mariabdc

chloe, i want to move in your closet... oh my!


----------



## bag*mad*bags

wow great collection chloe75!


----------



## Chloe Newbee

Beautiful collection, iluvhandbags.  do you know the names of the colors for your bags?  I'm especially interested in the top photo...is it caramel or whisky?


----------



## DaniellaDD

What a breath-taking collection, Chloe 75!!!


----------



## daisyrockyrosie

Here's an updated shot of my Chloe family:


----------



## kdo

Stunning collection, DRR!


----------



## brigitte0810

Wow, really nice collection, daisyrockierosie! Love every single piece of it! Thanks for posting!


----------



## kbnkch

Oooh, I love your collection...


----------



## LVholic

daisy -- What a yummy carmel-y collection!


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

Chloé75, what an awesome collection!!! So much eye candy in just the one place!!!


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

goobervision said:


> Ok, I don't know how to embed links (Well I thought it did, but it just isn't working!) So here's a link to my happy Chloe family on Photobucket !!
> 
> http://s346.photobucket.com/albums/p436/goober1473/Chloe Bag Collection/



Love your collection!!! Specially the silver paddy!


----------



## lafayette

Chloé75;14809209 said:
			
		

> o.k...this is my actual family...



*wow* so great - i love your family


----------



## Bevyofpurses

Here is my small Chloe family. Clockwise from left: pink Ethel, green paddington, multipatch saskia, purple Sally, multicolore Elsie. 




thanks for letting me share


----------



## airborne

Bevyofpurses


----------



## madforchloe

*Bevyofpurses-*

Gorgeous, colorful collection!


----------



## insane-maryjane

*Bevyofpurses-* Love your gorgeous collection!


----------



## parson russell

*bevyofpurses*- they are all lovely- I adore the Elsie!


----------



## alisonanna

I am now minus 2 of these bags since the photo was taken


----------



## airborne

love your collection...perfect!


----------



## madforchloe

alisonanna said:


> I am now minus 2 of these bags since the photo was taken




Love your collection and the gorgeous choice of colors! 

Mind telling us - which two do you no longer have?  Also, what color is the Paraty?!  Beautiful!


----------



## kdo

terrific collection, Allison! Love the variety of colors and style.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## corries2

Lovely collection alisonanna. I'd like to know too which ones you could bear to part with?


----------



## alisonanna

I parted with Edith this week, I find whiskey a difficult color for me because I like pink, and that is the one color that really doesn't work with Whiskey - so I thought one whiskey-colored-Chloe is enough.  The new bag won out.  It seems that everyone who sells their Edith rebuys one, so that will be hard since mine was so new, but it was just sitting in the closet looking for love.

I also parted with the Saskia, the best smelling bag ever , for no other reason than I have too many bags (and east-west bags make my butt look big ).


----------



## daisyrockyrosie

alisonanna said:


> I parted with Edith this week, I find whiskey a difficult color for me because I like pink, and that is the one color that really doesn't work with Whiskey - so I thought one whiskey-colored-Chloe is enough. The new bag won out. It seems that everyone who sells their Edith rebuys one, so that will be hard since mine was so new, but it was just sitting in the closet looking for love.
> 
> I also parted with the Saskia, the best smelling bag ever , for no other reason than I have too many bags (and east-west bags make my butt look big ).


 
Ha ha - I don't seem to have that issue with east-west styles  or maybe I'm oblivious.  I've heard round/puffy hobo styles make people look fatter than they are 

I'm holding onto my ediths long-term - sorry to hear you parted with yours.  Mine aren't on my most-frequently-used list - so I can understand your reasoning... the Chloes you have left are lovlies!


----------



## insane-maryjane

*alisonanna*- Nice collection! Will you be adding something pink, now that you're down 2?


----------



## dyyong

alisonanna said:


> I am now minus 2 of these bags since the photo was taken


 
LOVE LOVE LOVE this collection, and I AM one of those who part with the Edith and REBUY one owner


----------



## angelsandsome

Alison, don't you just LUV your Marcie? I have the exact bag and same color which is also why I'm parting with one of my bags in the brown family Is your Paraty the large or sm/mm, if it's the large how do you like her? LOVELY collection


----------



## hugable

So many nice pieces in all ladies' collections!  I am very jealous but happy everyone get beautiful bags!


----------



## smallestforest

My Chloe collection is still tiny, but very well loved:


----------



## Chloé75

*smallestforest*...is this the Paraty from NAP in Nut...so gorgeous...


----------



## smallestforest

^^ It is! She's just the most beautiful bag--the colour and leather are PERFECTION. I took her out for the first time today!


----------



## namie

smallestforest said:


> My Chloe collection is still tiny, but very well loved:


 
I love your shoes. So beautiful.


----------



## Lillemy_74

Both shoes and the Paratys are soooo beautiful Very pretty colours together


----------



## kdo

Lovely collection, *smallestforest!!*


----------



## Shivadiva

Chloé75;14809209 said:
			
		

> o.k...this is my actual family...


 
OMG  and one is missing


----------



## lafayette

Shivadiva said:


> OMG  and one is missing



it is  with you now?


----------



## viba424

I forgot the names of my bags, oh no! I think they are the Heloise in black and the Bay in camel. The boots are paddington and the slingbacks are the Chloe prince calf wedge in black, nutmeg and camel. Im a bit in love with those, can you tell?


----------



## kdo

*shiva - *which one did you adopt??



Shivadiva said:


> OMG  and one is missing


----------



## kdo

*viba - *what a perfectly matched collection you have -- gorgeous!



viba424 said:


> I forgot the names of my bags, oh no! I think they are the Heloise in black and the Bay in camel. The boots are paddington and the slingbacks are the Chloe prince calf wedge in black, nutmeg and camel. Im a bit in love with those, can you tell?


----------



## Chloé75

Could be there is a new one...


----------



## llson

viba424 said:


> I forgot the names of my bags, oh no! I think they are the Heloise in black and the Bay in camel. The boots are paddington and the slingbacks are the Chloe prince calf wedge in black, nutmeg and camel. Im a bit in love with those, can you tell?




Great combo's!!


----------



## dyyong

I come back to  on Paraty


----------



## namie

I always wanted to do this but was too lazy to get the bags out for a photograph. I think my hurry to take this photo can be seen from the lack of colour grouping. Should have put all the blues, browns, and blacks together. The blanc Bay stood out like a sore thumb, followed by Antelope Bay. Light coloured and tan bags are not for me. Except Elvire in Elephant. 

Presenting my Chloe family. Hmm...what's missing from this photo?


----------



## kdo

Wow, *namie,* what a fantastic collection you have!!  What is the color of the Betty up front?  I especially love that, your silverado, paraty, marcie and camel bay. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## namie

kdo said:


> Wow, *namie,* what a fantastic collection you have!!  What is the color of the Betty up front?  I especially love that, your silverado, paraty, marcie and camel bay. Thanks for sharing!




The Betty's colour is bronze.


----------



## angelsandsome

namie said:


> I always wanted to do this but was too lazy to get the bags out for a photograph. I think my hurry to take this photo can be seen from the lack of colour grouping. Should have put all the blues, browns, and blacks together. The blanc Bay stood out like a sore thumb, followed by Antelope Bay. Light coloured and tan bags are not for me. Except Elvire in Elephant.
> 
> Presenting my Chloe family. Hmm...what's missing from this photo?



What an AWESOME collection.


----------



## angelsandsome

viba424 said:


> I forgot the names of my bags, oh no! I think they are the Heloise in black and the Bay in camel. The boots are paddington and the slingbacks are the Chloe prince calf wedge in black, nutmeg and camel. Im a bit in love with those, can you tell?



Gorgeous, I especially love your boots


----------



## angelsandsome

smallestforest said:


> My Chloe collection is still tiny, but very well loved:



Your paraty's are stunning and those shoes are TDF


----------



## corries2

Chestnut Darla, Chocolate Large Paraty, Rock & Midnight Regular Paratys, Bark Mavis and Vermillion Marcie Satchel.


----------



## Aprilmay

Wow Corries2 amazing collection- loving the paraty's and the Marcie is TDF


----------



## llson

*namie and corries2*--FANTASTIC collections!!


----------



## kdo

*corries2 *- Beautiful collection!! I love each and every one! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## hienle

beautiful collection to all


----------



## Mathildekhay

I'm new on TPF, this it my little family which is very loved ! 
Here it begins : Mustard paraty and brown elsie wallet  














 My paraty used to be a very lovely yellow/mustard and turned into a beautiful yellow-brown with time ! 

This is a set of perfume I bought a year ago, I got a little beige wallet/pouch with it and some cream and miniatures as gift !


----------



## Mathildekhay

Bow necklace and old brooch : 













And my Chloé flats :


----------



## Mathildekhay

This is not a Chloé bag but a See by Chloé, but I love it so much !


----------



## Mathildekhay

Sorry for the iphone-bad-quality photos  !!


----------



## namie

My updated Chloe and non-Chloe bags.


----------



## Chloé75

wow, namie...that's a nice family...


----------



## dyyong

namie said:


> My updated Chloe and non-Chloe bags.
> View attachment 1265847


----------



## artsygirl

Namie, girl, you got it all! Wow! A beautiful rainbow of bags!


----------



## namie

Thanks. You have no idea how terrified I felt when I saw that picture. It meant I had spent so much money on bags. The cost of these bags alone is enough to pay for the watch shown in my Avatar. I told my husband I'll stay off bags from now. I'll save for a watch instead. I can't keep bags for my daughter but I can pass down a watch.


----------



## yakusoku.af

Mathildekhay said:


> Bow necklace and old brooch :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my Chloé flats :



i looooove your flats!


----------



## kdo

*Mathilde *- I think I NEED a mustard paraty, like right now!  Love your Marcie flats too -- what a FANTASTIC start!!

*namie - *awesome!  We need an inventory list....


----------



## dyyong

namie said:


> Thanks. You have no idea how terrified I felt when I saw that picture. It meant I had spent so much money on bags. The cost of these bags alone is enough to pay for the watch shown in my Avatar. I told my husband I'll stay off bags from now. I'll save for a watch instead. I can't keep bags for my daughter but I can pass down a watch.


 

how about both? bags and watches for daughter???


----------



## ohj555

corries2 said:


> Chestnut Darla, Chocolate Large Paraty, Rock & Midnight Regular Paratys, Bark Mavis and Vermillion Marcie Satchel.


 I really like your Blue Paraty.


----------



## Capt_Longshanks

*Mathildekhay*, the brooch is beautiful!


----------



## Mathildekhay

Thank you !! 

Capt_Longshanks : I got the brooch for 15 euros at the Chloé outlet cause it was a very old collection I guess


----------



## Chloé75

Mathildekhay: is there a Chloé-Outlet in Europe?


----------



## Mathildekhay

Chloé75: I at least know 2 of them in Paris, don't know about anywhere else in Europe :/


----------



## Chloé75

Paris is alright for me...


----------



## namie

Oh my! Care to share its email address?


----------



## Mathildekhay

Send me a private message, I'll give them to you Namie  !


----------



## blissfulmums

I love your Chloe collection. Unfortunately I had to sell my large rock paraty to make way for a new medium paraty. :sad


----------



## blissfulmums

No many but I am very contained.


----------



## artsygirl

blissfulmums, your ostrich Victoria is gorgeous!!! Love your collection!


----------



## Mathildekhay

Your Paraty is LOVE !! And I like the victoria too !


----------



## Chloé75

Love the Victoria as well...and love the picture of your collection...


----------



## blissfulmums

Do you think I should keep this brown paraty bag or get a new one in mastic? which colour is more versatile?


----------



## smallestforest

I would keep the brown! It's gorgeous and I long for this shade of Paraty.


----------



## blissfulmums

Thanks for the advice. I was thinking of selling this one and get a new one in tan or mastic?


----------



## madforchloe

I've seen Mastic on Paraty in person and it is a bit on the grey side of a light taupe. It reminds me of the Elephant color in Paraty, but with much more olive/grey tones, less creamy or warm tones. I personally think the brown or chocolate is much prettier and more versatile all year-round. Also, I have seen this season's tan color called "Wood" in person and it is a bit burnt orange-y, less of a true tan.  Personally, I think you are better off with the rich brown.


----------



## Mathildekhay

The sales started today in Paris so I went to the Chloé section of the Printemps and got this cute mini satchel at 50%! I love the brown and gold metallic leather ! Does anyone know how is it called ?


----------



## Chloé75

it's an Ethel...as far as I remember they call it "pouch"


----------



## Mathildekhay

Thank you


----------



## cherrybabe

namie said:


> Thanks. You have no idea how terrified I felt when I saw that picture. It meant I had spent so much money on bags. The cost of these bags alone is enough to pay for the watch shown in my Avatar. I told my husband I'll stay off bags from now. I'll save for a watch instead. I can't keep bags for my daughter but I can pass down a watch.



Hi Namie!

I hope you'll read this bc I'm a Newbie and not allowed to write messages to you guys. Your bag collection is amazing!!!  And is that an Elsie in dove that I spotted on the very right? I am thinking about buying it but I don't know what kind of clothes it'll go well with...Do you have any modeling pics?!  That would be great!!!


----------



## namie

Hi! My Elsie is in beige pink. I have worn it using the shoulder strap when I am wearing Fushia shirt and black pants. Also carried it on
arms when I wear black dress with a maroon jacket. I think I have some modeling pics - need to check my PC over the weakend.


----------



## cherrybabe

great!!! thank you!


----------



## namie

Noted my spelling error. Should be weekend. It is hard to type using iPhone.


----------



## cherrybabe

True that!!!!!!  Do you use the normal website view or is there a special mobile website or an app for the iphone?


----------



## namie

Website view


----------



## Capt_Longshanks

Thought I'd share my tiny Chloe collection--finally completed! 

Paraty (old pink), Shelby (satchel in pinkberry), and Paddy (mousse). The only one bought in full price was the Paraty because the old pink was getting rare at that time... the Shelby and Paddy were pre-owned items bought off eBay


----------



## maplecottage

Lovely collection Capt - smart shopping too


----------



## Capt_Longshanks

^^^
Thanks, *maple*!


----------



## babybluegirl

i don't have a collective photo as of now (i don't want to get audited by the boy  ) but here are 2 of my babies 

silverado large doctor






hampton in tan/brown leather 






i have an elvire in elephant too, that completes my chloe collection   (FOR NOW! *clap of thunder* )


----------



## namie

Not building up your Chloe collections? A paddy?


----------



## babybluegirl

namie said:


> Not building up your Chloe collections? A paddy?



that's next in the pipeline.


----------



## TASCHA

Chloé75;14809209 said:
			
		

> o.k...this is my actual family...



cant say much but OMG!! love ur collection!!!


----------



## babybluegirl

ok here's a better photo of my little chloe family 

(hampton not in the photo)


----------



## namie

babybluegirl said:


> ok here's a better photo of my little chloe family
> 
> (hampton not in the photo)


 
So what's the next one?


----------



## babybluegirl

namie said:


> So what's the next one?



hahahaha. no more.    unless i sell a kidney and a lung.  

meanwhile, i'm looking forward to your 2 reveals soon.


----------



## namie

babybluegirl said:


> hahahaha. no more.  unless i sell a kidney and a lung.
> 
> meanwhile, i'm looking forward to your 2 reveals soon.


 
I am looking forward to it too.  Awaiting for the arrival of the second bag, which I have no idea when. Apparently Harrods do not provide tracking number.


----------



## paisley*

babybluegirl said:


> ok here's a better photo of my little chloe family
> 
> (hampton not in the photo)


 ahh we are paddy twins!! 
your the only other person ive seen with the prune  lovley collection btw xo


----------



## lovebagsalot

Chloe Heloise hobo in mastic, medium
Chloe Heloise Hobo in coral, Large
Chloe Marcie braided hobo in  natural, large
Chloe Paraty satchel in Rock, medium

Next purchase, Chloe Aurore duffel in caramel


----------



## BookWriter

I have a small family of three: a Heloise hobo, a Heloise satchel, and a new See by Chloe Cherry shoulder bag (which I snagged at an amazingly good price from BBOS!). I hope someday this small family will grow...but I also have a Kooba addiction.


----------



## Cassy08

My Pink Beige and tan Marcie 

http://www.beaute-test.com/album/b0c8dfd9258f8a24e709ed8075733151.jpg


----------



## aynako

hi great collection. Does your paraty's zipper has markings on it? like YKK or sumthing? Mine dont have one so i'm concerned about it's authenticity because Paddington has YKK on it. Can you please help me with other authenticity details of a paraty. Thank you


----------



## Blo0ondi

alisonanna said:


> I am now minus 2 of these bags since the photo was taken


 
can you tell me what is the color of your marcie?


----------



## alisonanna

Blo0ondi said:


> can you tell me what is the color of your marcie?


 
the Marcie is in Whiskey


----------



## GemsBerry

Not a family yet, just one Elsie Jumbo in blackcurrant pebbled leather and gold hardware. Lining is pink leather. Got it from NM


----------



## travelgretta

I am so much more of a shoe person, but am madly in love with Chloe bags! More so the older ones - just so pretty!


----------



## Tingeling

Got this at Harrods on new years eve. LOVE!!!

Chloe Elsie Black Python Large Shoulder Bag with Rose Gold!


----------



## GemsBerry

Tingeling said:


> Got this at Harrods on new years eve. LOVE!!!
> 
> Chloe Elsie Black Python Large Shoulder Bag with Rose Gold!


 
Wow! Congrats! Python looks gorgeous in black here.


----------



## Tingeling

GemsBerry said:


> Wow! Congrats! Python looks gorgeous in black here.


 
Thank's, it is soo soft and the rosegold makes it look so delicate I think!

Only sad thing is that it is snowing in Norway now so I can't take here out for a walk LOL


----------



## lovebagsalot

My prior post (page 76) were not actual pictures of my own bag because I was new to attaching pics to this forum and having difficulties (sorry about that)...... I re-posted with my actual bags


----------



## kiss_p

lovebagsalot - Great collection!


----------



## lovebagsalot

kiss_p said:


> lovebagsalot - Great collection!




Thank you


----------



## llson

*lovebagsalot*, great Chloe collection!!


----------



## Lvgirl71

Omg is that the Natural Marcie Hobo?? If it is I just ordered it from the Las Vegas store!! How do you like it?


----------



## lovebagsalot

lovebagsalot said:


> Thank you


thank you


----------



## lovebagsalot

Lvgirl71 said:


> Omg is that the Natural Marcie Hobo?? If it is I just ordered it from the Las Vegas store!! How do you like it?


I love it! let me know what you think when yours comes in


----------



## Lvgirl71

I couldn't decide on the Milk or Natural, wanted more if a cream color, SA sent photos but I hate buying bags without being there but there's not a Chloe boutique here age said the milk was more on the whiter side.


----------



## namie

Love your Aurore.


----------



## lovebagsalot

Lvgirl71 said:


> I couldn't decide on the Milk or Natural, wanted more if a cream color, SA sent photos but I hate buying bags without being there but there's not a Chloe boutique here age said the milk was more on the whiter side.


not sure what the milk looks like IRL. I hope you like the natural


----------



## lovebagsalot

namie said:


> Love your Aurore.


thanks!


----------



## lovebagsalot

llson said:


> *lovebagsalot*, great Chloe collection!!


thanks!


----------



## sany311

My humble Chloe collection:
Marcie Hobo small:





Elsie Python:





Family Shot (with LV Monogram Shawl in Pomme):


----------



## bag in black

sany311 said:


> My humble Chloe collection:
> Marcie Hobo small:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elsie Python:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Family Shot (with LV Monogram Shawl in Pomme):


 

your red collection is wonderful


----------



## sany311

bag in black said:


> your red collection is wonderful



thank you


----------



## Lvgirl71

lovebagsalot said:
			
		

> I love it! let me know what you think when yours comes in



Okay I got it but it's more on the peachy side than I expected, wanted something more on the creamer side but I still love it and will probably keep it. 
Is it a problem with the leather fading or color transfer? Thanks


----------



## Lvgirl71

Here's what I got for Christmas from dear hubby, Chloe Rock Python Paraty


----------



## kdo

Lvgirl71 said:
			
		

> Here's what I got for Christmas from dear hubby, Chloe Rock Python Paraty



OMG, that is INSANELY gorgeous!! You are a very lucky lady, but you probably already know that.  Congrats!


----------



## Lvgirl71

Thanks so much, yes I am)


----------



## kix55

Lvgirl71 said:


> Here's what I got for Christmas from dear hubby, Chloe Rock Python Paraty



omg your paraty is gorgeousssss


----------



## Lvgirl71

kix55 said:
			
		

> omg your paraty is gorgeousssss



Thank you much! I am loving her, my first Chloe then I got a Marcie Hobo, oh no I'm getting addicted! I've been an LV girl but gotta say I am enjoying my Chloe bags


----------



## kitcat

Lvgirl71 said:


> Here's what I got for Christmas from dear hubby, Chloe Rock Python Paraty


 
I have never seen this before.  Thank you for posting your pic!  I die!


----------



## madforchloe

Lvgirl71 said:


> Here's what I got for Christmas from dear hubby, Chloe Rock Python Paraty



Beautiful choice for a python Paraty!! I saw the Rock python in the New York City boutique a few months back and it looked extraordinary!! I love how it has the definite blue color under the scales and how it contrasts so nicely with the Rock color. The Rock color itself is divine....and in python!! CONGRATS on a stunning bag!!


----------



## Lvgirl71

madforchloe said:
			
		

> Beautiful choice for a python Paraty!! I saw the Rock python in the New York City boutique a few months back and it looked extraordinary!! I love how it has the definite blue color under the scales and how it contrasts so nicely with the Rock color. The Rock color itself is divine....and in python!! CONGRATS on a stunning bag!!



Thank you so much, and this bag was purchased from the NY boutique too 
I noticed you have a Marcie in your profile photo. Is it in Natural? I have one too, great bag!


----------



## madforchloe

Lvgirl71 said:


> Thank you so much, and this bag was purchased from the NY boutique too
> I noticed you have a Marcie in your profile photo. Is it in Natural? I have one too, great bag!



Hi there...still drooling over your Rock python Paraty. The Marcie satchel in the top of my avatar photo is "Beige" python (I bought it almost two years ago) and the Marcie hobo in the bottom is "Vanilla" calfskin. Love Marcie and Paraty....


----------



## scoobiesmomma

Although I have been through a couple of Marcie's, for now this is my only keeper Chloe. Just received her today and I am smitten! 

*Medium Old Pink Paraty*


----------



## kitcat

^so gorgeous.  is this the first or second season old pink?


----------



## scoobiesmomma

kitcat said:


> ^so gorgeous.  is this the first or second season old pink?



No idea...how do I tell?


----------



## kitcat

scoobiesmomma said:


> No idea...how do I tell?



is the long shoulder strap tubular, or is there a flat piece in the middle of it?  The older first generation old pink was tubular, and the leather was a bit more brown pink, whereas the newer old pink is more mauve.  either way Old Pink is gorgeous!


----------



## scoobiesmomma

Oh, it's the newer version then. The strap is flat in the center! I'd love to see the two side by side to compare the color...either way it's a keeper though!


----------



## beachgirl38

scoobiesmomma said:


> Although I have been through a couple of Marcie's, for now this is my only keeper Chloe. Just received her today and I am smitten!
> 
> *Medium Old Pink Paraty*


 
Wow!  I love it!! You are so lucky - that is such a nice color!  Paraty is still my favorite bag.  Each time I use it I love it more and more.  So classy & unique.


----------



## Flip88

Lvgirl71 said:


> Here's what I got for Christmas from dear hubby, Chloe Rock Python Paraty



So beautiful!


----------



## scoobiesmomma

beachgirl38 said:


> Wow!  I love it!! You are so lucky - that is such a nice color!  Paraty is still my favorite bag.  Each time I use it I love it more and more.  So classy & unique.



Thank you!  It is such a beautiful color that is really so much more beautiful/unique IRL! This is my first Paraty, and so far I could not be more pleased! I have wavered on this bag for a while and I am so glad I found this beauty to call my own. I think this could definitely be the start of a bad habit...


----------



## kdo

Congrats, scoobie!  She's gorgeous!  We're bag twins.  My paraty is one of my all time favorite bag.  Glad to hear that she's a keeper -- enjoy!



scoobiesmomma said:


> Although I have been through a couple of Marcie's, for now this is my only keeper Chloe. Just received her today and I am smitten!
> 
> *Medium Old Pink Paraty*


----------



## scoobiesmomma

^^Thank you *kdo*!! Not sure why it took me so long to get on the Paraty train, but I am sure glad I finally did!


----------



## rinna

Lvgirl71 said:


> Here's what I got for Christmas from dear hubby, Chloe Rock Python Paraty


 

I am so jealous of your wonderful parary


----------



## Lvgirl71

rinna said:
			
		

> I am so jealous of your wonderful parary



Lol, thank you much


----------



## beachgirl38

scoobiesmomma said:


> ^^Thank you *kdo*!! Not sure why it took me so long to get on the Paraty train, but I am sure glad I finally did!


 
Paraty took me a while too.  I loved it/then wasn't sure/then loved it again.  Now I really really love it & could not imagine not having this bag!


----------



## FioriJ

I bought my first Paraty today! So excited cant stop staring at it!


----------



## beachgirl38

FioriJ said:


> I bought my first Paraty today! So excited cant stop staring at it!



pictures?  congrats! what color?  yes it is the kind of bag you can't stop staring at or touching!


----------



## FioriJ

No photos but its the paraty medium in ink blue.. It was either that or the clay one with the tassel thats on net a porter which I LOVE but was just too pricey! but I'm soo glad to be part of the club!


----------



## alopes

Lvgirl71 said:


> Here's what I got for Christmas from dear hubby, Chloe Rock Python Paraty





Loooooooooooooove.


----------



## Lvgirl71

alopes said:
			
		

> Loooooooooooooove.



Thanks so much! I don't use her much bc I'm afraid of hurting the snake skin, even though people say it is durable !


----------



## FioriJ

beachgirl38 said:


> pictures?  congrats! what color?  yes it is the kind of bag you can't stop staring at or touching!



I added a photo! It is honestly my FAVOURITE bag!


----------



## beachgirl38

FioriJ said:


> I added a photo! It is honestly my FAVOURITE bag!


 
Wow!  It is such a gorgeous bag!  I love the color so much & the leather looks so soft and smooshy!  Congrats & thanks for sharing!


----------



## micahrain

Reveal: three years in the making! 
Sorry, having trouble posting an image from my iPhone. Let me know if it works!
http://s304.photobucket.com/albums/nn195/micahrainbow/Snapbucket/?action=view&current=895BE5DE-1.jpg


----------



## BagsRmyweakness

micahrain said:


> Reveal: three years in the making!
> Sorry, having trouble posting an image from my iPhone. Let me know if it works!
> http://s304.photobucket.com/albums/nn195/micahrainbow/Snapbucket/?action=view&current=895BE5DE-1.jpg



AMAZING! I would lock myself in that room and giggle, sigh, scream from excitement and giggle some more if it were mine! 
Absolutely fantastic, stunning collection - I love the diversity in colors you chose, what a spectacular choice you must make each day about which gorgeous Chloe to use! Thanks for sharing and congrats on a magnificent collection to love and adore!


----------



## Lvgirl71

FioriJ said:
			
		

> I added a photo! It is honestly my FAVOURITE bag!



Congrats, she's beautiful!


----------



## MAGJES

My Chloe Bags........


----------



## GemsBerry

micahrain said:


> Reveal: three years in the making!
> Sorry, having trouble posting an image from my iPhone. Let me know if it works!
> http://s304.photobucket.com/albums/nn195/micahrainbow/Snapbucket/?action=view&current=895BE5DE-1.jpg


 
Wow, it's like Chloe boutique, you look at them and want them all



MAGJES said:


> My Chloe Bags........


 
Gorgeous Paraties and Marcie. Python looks so good, and I love love love your selection of colours!


----------



## micahrain

GemsBerry said:


> Wow, it's like Chloe boutique, you look at them and want them all
> 
> 
> Gorgeous Paraties and Marcie. Python looks so good, and I love love love your selection of colours!



Thanks!!


----------



## BagsRmyweakness

MAGJES said:


> My Chloe Bags........



so stunning!  congrats on an amazingly gorgeous collection MAGJES - I love them all!


----------



## sandysandiego

Wow!  Two Pythons!  




MAGJES said:


> My Chloe Bags........


----------



## LillyChlo

MAGJES said:


> My Chloe Bags........



Amy!!  You have been holding out on me!!

LOVE them all!!


----------



## MAGJES

LillyChlo said:


> Amy!! You have been holding out on me!!
> 
> LOVE them all!!


 
Hehe.......!


----------



## Accessorized

Here are my two new Chloes bought at Nordstrom last week.  The Dove Paraty is such a beautiful basic and the color will go with almost anything.  The color really changes depending on the light.  The Azure Ethel leather is soooo smooshy and looks great with denim - it's a gorgeous sort of periwinkle blue that I love with jeans and with white, cream and gray clothing.  Pix taken with flash to show the colors better.  Already planning to add to this little Chloe family soon with a dark or bright colored Paraty!  My first time attaching pix so forgive me if I messed it up...


----------



## GemsBerry

Gorgeous bags! Congratulations! 



Accessorized said:


> Here are my two new Chloes bought at Nordstrom last week. The Dove Paraty is such a beautiful basic and the color will go with almost anything. The color really changes depending on the light. The Azure Ethel leather is soooo smooshy and looks great with denim - it's a gorgeous sort of periwinkle blue that I love with jeans and with white, cream and gray clothing. Pix taken with flash to show the colors better. Already planning to add to this little Chloe family soon with a dark or bright colored Paraty! My first time attaching pix so forgive me if I messed it up...
> 
> View attachment 1737505
> 
> 
> View attachment 1737506
> 
> 
> View attachment 1737507


----------



## PurseXOXO

FioriJ said:


> I added a photo! It is honestly my FAVOURITE bag!



Lovely, I simply love this color!  Enjoy, your new bag!


----------



## lisalisagogogo

Cristina said:


> Beautiful family, hmwe!  I wish I could add a python silverado to my family   I might have to settle for a pair of shoes, instead
> 
> Single portraits of my family
> 
> View attachment 122695
> 
> 
> View attachment 122696


wow


----------



## Chloé75

Nice families! 
Wasn't here for such a long time ( got a baby boy...)...maybe I should update as well...
Love the dove Paraty...how is the leather? I am thinking about ordering it, because I sold the elephant Paraty...


----------



## kdo

Oh please do share, Chloe75.  You have impeccable taste!




			
				Chloé75;22361127 said:
			
		

> Nice families!
> Wasn't here for such a long time ( got a baby boy...)...maybe I should update as well...
> Love the dove Paraty...how is the leather? I am thinking about ordering it, because I sold the elephant Paraty...


----------



## kdo

Gorgeous, magjes!!




MAGJES said:


> My Chloe Bags........


----------



## kdo

Great choices in color and styles!



Accessorized said:


> Here are my two new Chloes bought at Nordstrom last week.  The Dove Paraty is such a beautiful basic and the color will go with almost anything.  The color really changes depending on the light.  The Azure Ethel leather is soooo smooshy and looks great with denim - it's a gorgeous sort of periwinkle blue that I love with jeans and with white, cream and gray clothing.  Pix taken with flash to show the colors better.  Already planning to add to this little Chloe family soon with a dark or bright colored Paraty!  My first time attaching pix so forgive me if I messed it up...
> 
> View attachment 1737505
> 
> 
> View attachment 1737506
> 
> 
> View attachment 1737507


----------



## Accessorized

kdo said:


> Great choices in color and styles!



Thank you!! I actually ended up exchanging the Dove for Rock and now I use it all the time! Leather is very durable and the neutral color goes with almost anything. The Ethel is fabulous too - I'm surprised more people don't seem to love Ethel. I sure do!!


----------



## Chloé75

Kdo, thank you! 
Good to be here again... 
Actually I am becoming a little more a Bal-girl...discovered their Velo style...so comfortable while having a baby ( and a stroller )
Just a short shot of my Marcies taken last week while rearranging it for storage...( too little space, my former wardrobe is my boys nursery now so it's all blue and white here...)
I also had the large Hobo in Nut from this year but I didn't like the leather, so I sold it right away...


----------



## kdo

Rock is such a fabulous, versatile color!




			
				Accessorized said:
			
		

> Thank you!! I actually ended up exchanging the Dove for Rock and now I use it all the time! Leather is very durable and the neutral color goes with almost anything. The Ethel is fabulous too - I'm surprised more people don't seem to love Ethel. I sure do!!


----------



## kdo

Wow, Chloe75, I had no idea you had such an amazing Marcie collection! Drool!   I have one Bal and it's the Velo.  I love it so -- it's my favorite Bal style. 





			
				Chloé75 said:
			
		

> Kdo, thank you!
> Good to be here again...
> Actually I am becoming a little more a Bal-girl...discovered their Velo style...so comfortable while having a baby ( and a stroller )
> Just a short shot of my Marcies taken last week while rearranging it for storage...( too little space, my former wardrobe is my boys nursery now so it's all blue and white here...)
> I also had the large Hobo in Nut from this year but I didn't like the leather, so I sold it right away...


----------



## Cupcake2008

Chloé75 said:
			
		

> Kdo, thank you!
> Good to be here again...
> Actually I am becoming a little more a Bal-girl...discovered their Velo style...so comfortable while having a baby ( and a stroller )
> Just a short shot of my Marcies taken last week while rearranging it for storage...( too little space, my former wardrobe is my boys nursery now so it's all blue and white here...)
> I also had the large Hobo in Nut from this year but I didn't like the leather, so I sold it right away...



Wow!!! Picking jaw off the floor!!! Breathe!!! I'm in Marcie heaven!!! Chloe, you have an amazing Marcie collection! Love them all and what with them being neutral colours you will get lots of use out of them! Love, love, love!!!!  Congratulations on such a wonderful collection!


----------



## GemsBerry

Great collection!! I didn't realize how many beautiful neutrals Chloe has until I saw it.




			
				Chloé75;22372405 said:
			
		

> Kdo, thank you!
> Good to be here again...
> Actually I am becoming a little more a Bal-girl...discovered their Velo style...so comfortable while having a baby ( and a stroller )
> Just a short shot of my Marcies taken last week while rearranging it for storage...( too little space, my former wardrobe is my boys nursery now so it's all blue and white here...)
> I also had the large Hobo in Nut from this year but I didn't like the leather, so I sold it right away...


----------



## ChloeClad

Chloe75, I am in Marcie heaven. How long did it take you to acquire those Marcies? Gorgeous collection!!!


----------



## kdo

Yes, Chloe is a master of beautiful neutrals! 



GemsBerry said:


> Great collection!! I didn't realize how many beautiful neutrals Chloe has until I saw it.


----------



## ChloeClad

Gorge Paratys. Love the exotics. The black one is on the top of my list...beautiful collection.


----------



## madforchloe

Chloé75;22372405 said:
			
		

> Kdo, thank you!
> Good to be here again...
> Actually I am becoming a little more a Bal-girl...discovered their Velo style...so comfortable while having a baby ( and a stroller )
> Just a short shot of my Marcies taken last week while rearranging it for storage...( too little space, my former wardrobe is my boys nursery now so it's all blue and white here...)
> I also had the large Hobo in Nut from this year but I didn't like the leather, so I sold it right away...



*Chloe75!*

I LOVE your beautiful Marcie collection....you have the best colors...gorgeous collection!! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Chloé75

Thank you girls 

ChloeClad, I started with Marcies when they came out in 2009/2010 ( three of them ( the large Totes and the beige Hobo ) are still having those unsealed edges I am still in love with...). 
Then I bought the Pink Beige I guess, and the small Python ( might be from Fall 2010/2011, maybe I got the Python before Pink Beige, can't remember )  
The Hobo in Ash was a bargain ( had to buy it  ), the beige Python came as a Christmas-Present 2010...and the small Tote in Nut came just a few days ago, but it's from F/W 2011...


----------



## madforchloe

Chloé75;22399688 said:
			
		

> Thank you girls
> 
> ChloeClad, I started with Marcies when they came out in 2009/2010 ( three of them ( the large Totes and the beige Hobo ) are still having those unsealed edges I am still in love with...).
> Then I bought the Pink Beige I guess, and the small Python ( might be from Fall 2010/2011, maybe I got the Python before Pink Beige, can't remember )
> The Hobo in Ash was a bargain ( had to buy it  ), the beige Python came as a Christmas-Present 2010...and the small Tote in Nut came just a few days ago, but it's from F/W 2011...



Love your collection of Marcies (and well your entire Chloe collection)!  Love the python! I love the Ash color and want to get it in the small satchel with the extra strap. We are bag twins with the Pink Beige as I too have it in the satchel, but in the smaller one with extra strap. Pink Beige came out so fast and was gone pretty quickly from what I remember...we are lucky to have Marcie in that color!!


----------



## llson

*chloe75,* beautiful Marcies!!


----------



## PurseLoveSF

Chloé75;22372405 said:
			
		

> Kdo, thank you!
> Good to be here again...
> Actually I am becoming a little more a Bal-girl...discovered their Velo style...so comfortable while having a baby ( and a stroller )
> Just a short shot of my Marcies taken last week while rearranging it for storage...( too little space, my former wardrobe is my boys nursery now so it's all blue and white here...)
> I also had the large Hobo in Nut from this year but I didn't like the leather, so I sold it right away...



Holy Marcie porn!!! Omg, I die. Dead. ----->   I will fantasize about your Marcie collection in my dreams, *chloe*!! It's like gorgeous neutral heaven... perfectly picked pieces, every single one. So, so stunning, you lucky girl!


----------



## Chloé75

Got some Paratys as well...but the Elephant is sold...I am looking for dove and rock actually...






Ltd.Edition with Python strap in Petal, black Python ( first season ), Elephant, Old Pink ( first season as well, but turned quite brown, so maybe I should think about getting some decent pink like Desert Mauve, Rosewood or something like that...Python in Old Pink would do it as well  ..)


----------



## kdo

Gorgeous, Chloe75!!  Paraty is my favorite and you have a wonderful trio!  Yes, I think a python Old Pink will do just fine! 




			
				Chloé75;22420278 said:
			
		

> Got some Paratys as well...but the Elephant is sold...I am looking for dove and rock actually...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ltd.Edition with Python strap in Petal, black Python ( first season ), Elephant, Old Pink ( first season as well, but turned quite brown, so maybe I should think about getting some decent pink like Desert Mauve, Rosewood or something like that...Python in Old Pink would do it as well  ..)


----------



## unoma

Chloé75;22420278 said:
			
		

> Got some Paratys as well...but the Elephant is sold...I am looking for dove and rock actually...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ltd.Edition with Python strap in Petal, black Python ( first season ), Elephant, Old Pink ( first season as well, but turned quite brown, so maybe I should think about getting some decent pink like Desert Mauve, Rosewood or something like that...Python in Old Pink would do it as well  ..)


 

Speechless

Had a dream about your bagsssssssssss


----------



## LibJames

Chloé75;22420278 said:
			
		

> Got some Paratys as well...but the Elephant is sold...I am looking for dove and rock actually...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ltd.Edition with Python strap in Petal, black Python ( first season ), Elephant, Old Pink ( first season as well, but turned quite brown, so maybe I should think about getting some decent pink like Desert Mauve, Rosewood or something like that...Python in Old Pink would do it as well  ..)


 
Just stunning!


----------



## kyuis2004

Chloé75 said:
			
		

> Got some Paratys as well...but the Elephant is sold...I am looking for dove and rock actually...
> 
> Ltd.Edition with Python strap in Petal, black Python ( first season ), Elephant, Old Pink ( first season as well, but turned quite brown, so maybe I should think about getting some decent pink like Desert Mauve, Rosewood or something like that...Python in Old Pink would do it as well  ..)



Love love love ur paraty collection. Actually ur petal with python bag reveal made me pulled the trigger for my flamingo paraty  I still deeply in love with my paraty.


----------



## graicy

Andy_Sach said:


> Forgot to post the pic. LOL


I like your shoes!


----------



## lulublue717

can someone ID this color?? TIA


----------



## cookiesnomore

lulublue717 said:


> can someone ID this color?? TIA



I believe it is called 'Teal'


----------



## llson

lulublue717 said:


> can someone ID this color?? TIA



Seems like I remember a color like this called Ocean.  Not sure if that is the correct name for the color above, though.


----------



## kdo

I love this deeply saturated gorgeous color!  I believe it's Peacock Blue. I need this color!



lulublue717 said:


> can someone ID this color?? TIA


----------



## madforchloe

Chloé75;22420278 said:
			
		

> Got some Paratys as well...but the Elephant is sold...I am looking for dove and rock actually...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ltd.Edition with Python strap in Petal, black Python ( first season ), Elephant, Old Pink ( first season as well, but turned quite brown, so maybe I should think about getting some decent pink like Desert Mauve, Rosewood or something like that...Python in Old Pink would do it as well  ..)



Love your Paraty collection, *Chloe75*! Gorgeous!


----------



## beachgirl38

Chloe Paraty in caramel from Saks - 2011
Chloe Marcie in tan from HGbagsonline - 2012


----------



## ChloeClad

My Chloe lovelies!  Starting from the back left...Ethel, Heloise, large Paddy tote (I think! This one is a mystery as I bought it second-hand at a consignment store last year...it has a small sized lock much like the Aurore has), Ascot, baby Heloise, Paddy, Tracy, Marcie and last but not least, Bay:


----------



## gmlbrown

wow, i hope i can have a chloe purse collection like all of you have one of thse days!  gorgeous stuff!


----------



## GemsBerry

Collection is To Die For!



ChloeClad said:


> My Chloe lovelies! Starting from the back left...Ethel, Heloise, large Paddy tote (I think! This one is a mystery as I bought it second-hand at a consignment store last year...it has a small sized lock much like the Aurore has), Ascot, baby Heloise, Paddy, Tracy, Marcie and last but not least, Bay:
> 
> View attachment 1860852


----------



## MAGJES

My Chloes


----------



## MAGJES

Black and Cognac Python Paraty





Ink Paraty w/Smooth Leather


----------



## MAGJES

Mother of Pearl & Lychee Paraty (Both Pebbled)





Marcie in NUT


----------



## beachgirl38

beautiful collections ladies!!


----------



## kdo

ChloeClad said:
			
		

> My Chloe lovelies!  Starting from the back left...Ethel, Heloise, large Paddy tote (I think! This one is a mystery as I bought it second-hand at a consignment store last year...it has a small sized lock much like the Aurore has), Ascot, baby Heloise, Paddy, Tracy, Marcie and last but not least, Bay:



Nice collection! Your first one is an Edith, no?


----------



## kdo

MAGJES said:
			
		

> My Chloes



Such lovelies, Magjes!  Great variety in colors.


----------



## unoma

MAGJES said:


> My Chloes



I love your bags.
I am so Jealous


----------



## ChloeClad

Thank you, GemsBerry and beachgirl38; I love them all and use them all. Whatever I carry each day makes me so happy.

MAGSJES your collection is pure eye candy. Your paratys are making me drool!!! I need those exotic ones!!! So beautiful is your collection.

kdo, yes you are right, it is an Edith. I noticed the Ethel typo after I posted but don't know how to correct it. Nice...you know your Chloes!!!

Have a great day, ladies!


----------



## LibJames

Wow!! Beautiful collection! How do you like your Heloise? I've been lusting after this one for a while, but am always worried about the handle...



ChloeClad said:


> My Chloe lovelies! Starting from the back left...Ethel, Heloise, large Paddy tote (I think! This one is a mystery as I bought it second-hand at a consignment store last year...it has a small sized lock much like the Aurore has), Ascot, baby Heloise, Paddy, Tracy, Marcie and last but not least, Bay:
> 
> View attachment 1860852


----------



## ChloeClad

LibJames I loooove my Heloises. Boho chic at their worst. ; ) Using the smaller, lighter one today since we're having a heat wave and I'm not toting too much around. I hope I don't jinx myself but I've never had a problem with the handles breaking as others have.


----------



## irene83

MAGJES said:


> Black and Cognac Python Paraty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ink Paraty w/Smooth Leather



Gasp.. I'd die for those.


----------



## ivyfalls

My Chloe family has only one member so far!  But she is probably my very favorite bag!!


----------



## goodiegood

ivyfalls said:
			
		

> My Chloe family has only one member so far!  But she is probably my very favorite bag!!



I was just coveting this bag at NM earlier today. lovely bag!


----------



## ivyfalls

goodiegood said:


> I was just coveting this bag at NM earlier today. lovely bag!



Awww, thanks! I'm surprised there aren't more Ethel fans in this forum.  I bought this bag at Nordstrom while on vacation in Chicago.  She got more attention than any other bag in the handbag department that day. I really do love her!


----------



## Accessorized

ivyfalls said:


> Awww, thanks! I'm surprised there aren't more Ethel fans in this forum.  I bought this bag at Nordstrom while on vacation in Chicago.  She got more attention than any other bag in the handbag department that day. I really do love her!




Ivyfalls, your Ethel is gorgeous!!! I have one in Azure blue and it's my go-to casual bag. Agree with you - have always been surprised there isn't more love shown for Ethel here. Enjoy her!!


----------



## llson

My Ethel gets lots of attention too, a great bag!!  Iveyfalls, you have a beaut!!


----------



## Jenjer07

Chloe is one of my favorites.


----------



## DoubleDutch

My Chloe family


----------



## GemsBerry

DoubleDutch, this is great collection. Sizes, colours and styles for all occasions!




DoubleDutch said:


> My Chloe family


----------



## cookiesnomore

DoubleDutch said:


> My Chloe family



I love the choice of colors of all your Chloes.


----------



## DoubleDutch

GemsBerry said:


> DoubleDutch, this is great collection. Sizes, colours and styles for all occasions!



Thank you GemsBerry!


----------



## DoubleDutch

cookiesnomore said:


> I love the choice of colors of all your Chloes.



Thank you Cookies! I have this picture as background on my phone. Can't get enough .....


----------



## Dy@n@

Hi Doubledutch, I love you're Chloe collection. You're an good example for me how to create a beautiful Chloe collection


----------



## DoubleDutch

Dy@n@ said:


> Hi Doubledutch, I love you're Chloe collection. You're an good example for me how to create a beautiful Chloe collection



Dankjewel! That's very kind to say


----------



## janoame

This was mine


----------



## Stacey D

Fabulous collections. So gorgeous!


----------



## Accessorized

Three Chloes...will be just two soon...I need to fund another purchase! But I do love these bags very much  *Dove and Rock Paraty and Azure (blue) Ethel*


----------



## geekysophie

My first Paraty and probably won't be the last =D


----------



## Vix19

Wow!


----------



## Vix19

iluvhandbags said:


> Here is my current family!


Lucky lady


----------



## Vix19

Beautiful colour


----------



## Vix19

DoubleDutch said:


> My Chloe family


Gorgeous


----------



## QueenLouis

I didn't mean to buy 2 Chloe's one right after the other, but I decided on the brown sugar Paraty, and then immediately found out about the paddy reissue and it became available at my local Barney's very shortly after.

Brown Sugar Paraty & Nut 60th Anniversay Paddington


----------



## MINKYMARTEN

WOW...what a lovely collection of bags!!!!


----------



## lologlay

geekysophie said:


> My first Paraty and probably won't be the last =D



WOW, I love this paraty, what color is it?


----------



## paraty12

Accessorized, I love your Chloe collections!


----------



## bag in black

QueenLouis said:


> I didn't mean to buy 2 Chloe's one right after the other, but I decided on the brown sugar Paraty, and then immediately found out about the paddy reissue and it became available at my local Barney's very shortly after.
> 
> Brown Sugar Paraty & Nut 60th Anniversay Paddington
> 
> View attachment 2110543



it's a wonderful picture


----------



## shop.a.holic.9

QueenLouis said:


> I didn't mean to buy 2 Chloe's one right after the other, but I decided on the brown sugar Paraty, and then immediately found out about the paddy reissue and it became available at my local Barney's very shortly after.
> 
> Brown Sugar Paraty & Nut 60th Anniversay Paddington
> 
> View attachment 2110543



Hi QueenLouis!

I've had my eye on the brown sugar paraty, however I'm from Australia and we have limited stock in our department store that stocks Chloe so i haven't been able to see it in real life! I was wondering if you can help me with the colour, would you say the photo you posted is an accurate photo in terms of its colour in real life? I'd probably buy online and the online photos make it look a little orange-tinged... or almost.. like a .. bad fake tan! :S

please help! i've found it hard to find photos of this colour from peoples postings so any info would be fantastic and much appreciated! THANKYOU!!


----------



## QueenLouis

shop.a.holic.9 said:


> Hi QueenLouis!
> 
> I've had my eye on the brown sugar paraty, however I'm from Australia and we have limited stock in our department store that stocks Chloe so i haven't been able to see it in real life! I was wondering if you can help me with the colour, would you say the photo you posted is an accurate photo in terms of its colour in real life? I'd probably buy online and the online photos make it look a little orange-tinged... or almost.. like a .. bad fake tan! :S
> 
> please help! i've found it hard to find photos of this colour from peoples postings so any info would be fantastic and much appreciated! THANKYOU!!



I think the color is hard to capture. I'd say it has yellowish undertones. Let me post a few pics in different lighting.


----------



## QueenLouis

shop.a.holic.9 said:


> Hi QueenLouis!
> 
> I've had my eye on the brown sugar paraty, however I'm from Australia and we have limited stock in our department store that stocks Chloe so i haven't been able to see it in real life! I was wondering if you can help me with the colour, would you say the photo you posted is an accurate photo in terms of its colour in real life? I'd probably buy online and the online photos make it look a little orange-tinged... or almost.. like a .. bad fake tan! :S
> 
> please help! i've found it hard to find photos of this colour from peoples postings so any info would be fantastic and much appreciated! THANKYOU!!



Oops, posted too soon & couldn't add more photos.


----------



## paraty12

lologlay said:


> WOW, I love this paraty, what color is it?



I believe that is paradise pink.


----------



## shop.a.holic.9

QueenLouis said:


> I think the color is hard to capture. I'd say it has yellowish undertones. Let me post a few pics in different lighting.
> 
> View attachment 2129421



oooh thanks so much for the extra photos! They definitely help, I'm loving the colour! One step closer to purchasing I think!


----------



## paraty12

My First Paraty.


----------



## QueenLouis

shop.a.holic.9 said:


> oooh thanks so much for the extra photos! They definitely help, I'm loving the colour! One step closer to purchasing I think!


 
BTW, if you ever saw a Balenciaga Cumin from last year in person, it's very close to that color.


----------



## Handbaginlove

paraty12 said:


> My First Paraty.



Love it^^ very nice bag....congrats


----------



## Handbaginlove

Hello everyone....here is my lovely Chole bag^^


----------



## paraty12

Handbaginlove said:


> Love it^^ very nice bag....congrats



Thanks so much!  I love her too!! I can't wait to bring her out!


----------



## Lena186

Paddington is coming back to life? I haven't seen any new ones so far!


----------



## QueenLouis

Lena186 said:


> Paddington is coming back to life? I haven't seen any new ones so far!



They are only at Barney's.


----------



## gk_2v

I seriously should NOT have joined this forum- all I want to do is run out and spend all my money on bags! And then maybe also max out all the credit cards on..... more bags!!!


----------



## Lena186

QueenLouis said:


> They are only at Barney's.


Thank you QueenLouis


----------



## NYorker

Hi Chloe lovers!  I am new to purse blog.  I am generally obsessed with Bottega but I just bought my first Chloe and I am in love!  So far I have an only child.  I know she is a Marcie Hobo but can anyone tell me the name of this beautiful gray color?  I bought her at the gorgeous new Chloe store in Soho, NYC.


----------



## GemsBerry

Congratulations on your beautiful new Chloe! it looks like Cashmere Grey from 2013 SS collection.



NYorker said:


> Hi Chloe lovers!  I am new to purse blog.  I am generally obsessed with Bottega but I just bought my first Chloe and I am in love!  So far I have an only child.  I know she is a Marcie Hobo but can anyone tell me the name of this beautiful gray color?  I bought her at the gorgeous new Chloe store in Soho, NYC.


----------



## NYorker

GemsBerry said:


> Congratulations on your beautiful new Chloe! it looks like Cashmere Grey from 2013 SS collection.


Thank you so much for helping me identify the color name.  I adore her and her color.


----------



## Designerhbgirl

NYorker said:


> Hi Chloe lovers!  I am new to purse blog.  I am generally obsessed with Bottega but I just bought my first Chloe and I am in love!  So far I have an only child.  I know she is a Marcie Hobo but can anyone tell me the name of this beautiful gray color?  I bought her at the gorgeous new Chloe store in Soho, NYC.


What a beautiful color! I don't  know the name od the color but whatever it is, it's gorgeous! I replaced my Marcie satchel with the hobo and think the hobo is a great bag! Enjoy!!


----------



## unoma

The three musketeers


----------



## GemsBerry

unoma said:


> The three musketeers


 
they are beauties! Paraty is so unique!


----------



## Midun

unoma said:


> The three musketeers



Love your collection. Gorgeous bags.


----------



## Fashionistabags

My growing Chloe family:
Tan Marcie satchel
Medium black paraty
Tan large marcie hobo


----------



## kate021105

Introducing to you my family 
-Medium Marcie in Brown Sugar
-Medium Paraty in Lychee with Military strap


----------



## MAGJES

My Family:
2 Marcie's and 2 Paratys!


----------



## kk1980

Hi

Help 

can some one help me to know the name of this clutch /clutch with shoulder strap

Thank you


----------



## Lady Farquar

I've been a little lazy and haven't done any reveals for ages, but  following my latest arrival this morning, I thought I'd better try to  post some piccies  

Here they are (please excuse the poor lighting, but taken only few mins ago in the gloomy weather here!)

Black Marcie Beauties





Black Large Marcie & plum medium? Marcie





My small family - inc Ocean Paraty


----------



## neverland527

My first Chloe  Paraty


and second Chloe! Elsie


----------



## em4lee

DoubleDutch said:


> My Chloe family


Hi, the pink one a Marcie?
If so what size is this? looks gorgeious!


----------



## Ria2011

I'm admittedly more of a mulberry girl but have a small chloe family; my greige elsie & my ash marcie crossbody


----------



## GemsBerry

Ria2011 said:


> I'm admittedly more of a mulberry girl but have a small chloe family; my greige elsie & my ash marcie crossbody



Love your two shoulder bags, I started my Chloe collection from these exact two bags and now ended up with nine.


----------



## Ria2011

GemsBerry said:


> Love your two shoulder bags, I started my Chloe collection from these exact two bags and now ended up with nine.


Thanks GemsBerry, I understand why you all love Chloe bags as the leather's amazing. However, I'm going to resist getting anymore as I'm trying to stick to one bag in/one bag out - problem is I love my whole collection!


----------



## Cupcake2008

Ria2011 said:


> I'm admittedly more of a mulberry girl but have a small chloe family; my greige elsie & my ash marcie crossbody



Hi Ria!   These two are gorgeous!  I particularly love the ash colour


----------



## Cupcake2008

GemsBerry said:


> Love your two shoulder bags, I started my Chloe collection from these exact two bags and now ended up with nine.



GemsBerry, have we seen your collection?  I'd love to see it or point me in the direction to pics please


----------



## Ria2011

Cupcake2008 said:


> Hi Ria!   These two are gorgeous!  I particularly love the ash colour


Cheers Cupcake, Chloe bags are amazing! They certainly do neutrals very well & the leather is so soft


----------



## itsmeL007

neverland527 said:


> My first Chloe  Paraty
> View attachment 2340229
> 
> and second Chloe! Elsie
> View attachment 2340234




Love your Paraty!!

    ~L


----------



## efeu

here's my mini marcie collection 
marcie small/med satchel in coffee shot! (its color does vary under different lights)


----------



## SweetDaisy05

efeu said:


> here's my mini marcie collection
> marcie small/med satchel in coffee shot! (its color does vary under different lights)





Your purse looks beautiful.  I love the color.


----------



## honey28

@efeu: How great! Enjoy!


----------



## efeu

SweetDaisy05 said:


> Your purse looks beautiful.  I love the color.


thanks!!


----------



## Etoot

Great collection! Love it!


----------



## itsmeL007

efeu said:


> here's my mini marcie collection
> marcie small/med satchel in coffee shot! (its color does vary under different lights)





Soooo lovely!!


----------



## Vera1986

efeu said:


> here's my mini marcie collection
> marcie small/med satchel in coffee shot! (its color does vary under different lights)


Such a nice and classic collection!


----------



## Chloesmyfave

Awesome collections


----------



## dowchius

What i have is chloe paraty, and i love it.


----------



## IconicDetails

Last picture is gorgeous!


----------



## IconicDetails

efeu said:


> here's my mini marcie collection
> marcie small/med satchel in coffee shot! (its color does vary under different lights)


This one is soooo gorgeous!


----------



## tatertot

I have had tons of Chloe bags over the years but I just added this beautifully broken in Silverado tote to my collection. Has to be my best ebay buy ever.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

tatertot said:


> I have had tons of Chloe bags over the years but I just added this beautifully broken in Silverado tote to my collection. Has to be my best ebay buy ever.




Just saw this in another thread. Great find!  She's a beauty.


----------



## Deesie2000

Lady Farquar said:


> I've been a little lazy and haven't done any reveals for ages, but  following my latest arrival this morning, I thought I'd better try to  post some piccies
> 
> Here they are (please excuse the poor lighting, but taken only few mins ago in the gloomy weather here!)
> 
> Black Marcie Beauties
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black Large Marcie & plum medium? Marcie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My small family - inc Ocean Paraty


Lucky lady  lovely collection


----------



## julie32

I am Quote new to Chloe and I am just starting my family so far there  are:
Medium Paraty in Cashmere  Grey

Marcie Crossbody classic style in Maple Leaf

Chloe Scarf (Beach collection, was ja originally sold as a Pareo, but I love those light, oversize Shawls, so  I wear it around my neck)

Cream coloured See by Chloe top

Brown See by Chloe Bracelet


----------



## Sheinz05

I Love your Collection.


----------



## julie32

Thank you!!!


----------



## WastedHours

Here is my little Drew bag


----------



## itsmeL007

WastedHours said:


> Here is my little Drew bag



.....very very cute!!


----------



## itsmeL007

....newest addition  for my birthday!

~I still have to take a pic of of my entire collection!!


----------



## Jesssh

WastedHours said:


> Here is my little Drew bag



I love this! I'm thinking about the gray one.

Is it the mini?
How do you like the flap?
Is it worth the money? It seems like such a simple design.


----------



## befrank

Here is my Chloe collection:
Alice (mahogany, SS14)
Heloise (not sure the season)
Marcie (summer tan, SS14)


----------



## itsmeL007

befrank said:


> Here is my Chloe collection:
> Alice (mahogany, SS14)
> Heloise (not sure the season)
> Marcie (summer tan, SS14)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2810534



Beautiful collection! !


----------



## befrank

itsmeL007 said:


> Beautiful collection! !




Thanks! I was this close to getting a navy Paraty but the Fendi I've been waiting for went on sale.


----------



## GemsBerry

itsmeL007 said:


> ....newest addition  for my birthday!
> 
> ~I still have to take a pic of of my entire collection!!





befrank said:


> Here is my Chloe collection:
> Alice (mahogany, SS14)
> Heloise (not sure the season)
> Marcie (summer tan, SS14)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2810534



Great collections, ladies!


----------



## catsinthebag

WastedHours said:


> Here is my little Drew bag



Beautiful photo! Would you mind IDing your watch, please?


----------



## amn3

befrank said:


> Here is my Chloe collection:
> Alice (mahogany, SS14)
> Heloise (not sure the season)
> Marcie (summer tan, SS14)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2810534


Lovely collection! Love the Marcie in tan


----------



## befrank

amn3 said:


> Lovely collection! Love the Marcie in tan




Thanks! Definitely one of my favorite bags!


----------



## julie32

Newest addition to my family: Elsie Pochette in Emerald


----------



## Sparkledolll

Drew and Elsie in Python.


----------



## itsmeL007

Natalie j said:


> Drew and Elsie in Python.











julie32 said:


> Newest addition to my family: Elsie Pochette in Emerald



Lovely ladies! !


----------



## GemsBerry

julie32 said:


> Newest addition to my family: Elsie Pochette in Emerald





Natalie j said:


> Drew and Elsie in Python.



Stunning colours, ladies! nobody else makes such a variation of beautiful and unique colours like Chloe.


----------



## chanelbabyy

My 7th month old Chloe Mini Marcie. Love her and not a scratch on her!


----------



## julie32

GemsBerry said:


> Stunning colours, ladies! nobody else makes such a variation of beautiful and unique colours like Chloe.



Thank you gemsberry! Indeed, I am always fascinated with the Chloe colours! The cashmere grey has all shades of grey, and maple leaf can do everything from light pink to brownish brick red! Same goes for the for the emerald: every shade from turquoise to dark green! Truly stunning! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## gottabagit

I'm not sure I ever posted my first medium Marcie. But today she got a sister. Presenting my Marcie's in Peony and Sea water.


----------



## JoieButter

I've seen peony in real life and loved the color. They're both beautiful!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

gottabagit said:


> I'm not sure I ever posted my first medium Marcie. But today she got a sister. Presenting my Marcie's in Peony and Sea water.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2855437
> View attachment 2855438
> View attachment 2855439




OMG they are gorgeous. My 2 favorite Marcie colors. Congrats!


----------



## Tatze

I would like to show you my little Chloe collection: Marcie medium in Nude Pink, Marcie Petite in Nut and Paraty wallet in a brown shade .... I love them all !!!


----------



## ceedoan

Natalie j said:


> Drew and Elsie in Python.





WOW. that's all i have to say.


----------



## Midun

Tatze said:


> I would like to show you my little Chloe collection: Marcie medium in Nude Pink, Marcie Petite in Nut and Paraty wallet in a brown shade .... I love them all !!!




Beautiful collection. We are almost Chloe twins. I have the medium Marcie in tan and the Marcie petite in emerald. Aren't they just the best. Enjoy your bags in good health. Hugs.


----------



## Sparkledolll

ceedoan said:


> WOW. that's all i have to say.


Thank you! I normally only save up for Chanel but I fell in love with these Chloe bags and was so happy to grab both!


----------



## Tatze

Midun said:


> Beautiful collection. We are almost Chloe twins. I have the medium Marcie in tan and the Marcie petite in emerald. Aren't they just the best. Enjoy your bags in good health. Hugs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2858857


 
This is funny !!!  Great color choices as well !!! I love the color of the Marcie petite, it is pure summer feeling !!!

Enjoy your bags as well !!! Big hug  ....


----------



## spicygalang

really nice!!


----------



## BagLdy

My small Chloe family. Medium Paraty in Black and Medium Marcie Crossbody in Grey &#128522;


----------



## kdviloria29

My first ever Chloe bag.. It may be old style but.. I'm a 23 year old medical student so i dont have much money yet to buy current styles right now.. Plus, i got this bag for only $50 haha


----------



## julie32

New addition: Marcie Bracelet &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;


----------



## eagleye

Here are my newly acquired!  

imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/695x926q90/633/V9jyV1.jpg


----------



## jeojeo0328

WastedHours said:


> Here is my little Drew bag



it's so cute, love the color!


----------



## DutchMulberry

my beauties in street blue and cashmere grey!


----------



## DutchMulberry

also part of the family is this baby in nut


----------



## Luvdabags

DutchMulberry said:


> View attachment 3011498
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my beauties in street blue and cashmere grey!




Love your collection!


----------



## Milky caramel

Cholesterol wrap around wedges. Thanks for letting me share


----------



## Milky caramel

Meant chloe wrap around wedges.


----------



## Geddes

BagLdy said:


> View attachment 2890540
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My small Chloe family. Medium Paraty in Black and Medium Marcie Crossbody in Grey &#128522;



We are bag twins. I have both the same as yours  Not 100% sure of the colour of my grey one as the round Chloe disc was missing but i think its Motty Grey.


----------



## BagLdy

Geddes said:


> We are bag twins. I have both the same as yours  Not 100% sure of the colour of my grey one as the round Chloe disc was missing but i think its Motty Grey.



Exciting to be a bag twin! Yep, mine was Motty Grey too &#128522;


----------



## Violet Bleu

DutchMulberry said:


> View attachment 3011499
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also part of the family is this baby in nut



Hello,

I've been looking for this style everywhere and can't seem to find it. Is it discontinued? Help?

Violet Bleu


----------



## DutchMulberry

Violet Bleu said:


> Hello,
> 
> I've been looking for this style everywhere and can't seem to find it. Is it discontinued? Help?
> 
> Violet Bleu


Yes, I'm afraid so.. I got mine off Ebay and think they stopped making them two or three years ago. I know there's a Chloe outlet in Bicester Village (close to London); they might still have them there? It's a very cute bag, and I like the fact that it closes with a popper, which makes it feel just a little bit safer to carry than the mini Marcie crossbodies.. Hope you can still find one!


----------



## Violet Bleu

DutchMulberry said:


> Yes, I'm afraid so.. I got mine off Ebay and think they stopped making them two or three years ago. I know there's a Chloe outlet in Bicester Village (close to London); they might still have them there? It's a very cute bag, and I like the fact that it closes with a popper, which makes it feel just a little bit safer to carry than the mini Marcie crossbodies.. Hope you can still find one!



Thank you so much for the info!


----------



## Tatze

DutchMulberry said:


> View attachment 3011499
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also part of the family is this baby in nut




I am your bag twin, have exactly the same bag for years now and really love it a lot !!!
Perfect size for going out or shopping in the city ! Enjoy yours ...


----------



## caki730

julie32 said:


> I am Quote new to Chloe and I am just starting my family so far there  are:
> Medium Paraty in Cashmere  Grey
> 
> Marcie Crossbody classic style in Maple Leaf
> 
> Chloe Scarf (Beach collection, was ja originally sold as a Pareo, but I love those light, oversize Shawls, so  I wear it around my neck)
> 
> Cream coloured See by Chloe top
> 
> Brown See by Chloe Bracelet


Lovely collection you have! Is it my imagination or does the cashmere grey paraty have some blue undertones? Your pic looks so much bluer than any of the other pictures I've seen online. Yes, I've been stalking this color to get a better idea.


----------



## caki730

If anyone is looking to sell an Old Pink paraty in medium, and it's in a good condition... PLEASE message me!! Thanks


----------



## julie32

caki730 said:


> Lovely collection you have! Is it my imagination or does the cashmere grey paraty have some blue undertones? Your pic looks so much bluer than any of the other pictures I've seen online. Yes, I've been stalking this color to get a better idea.



Thank you very much.

Yes, there are definitely slight blue undertones in cashmere grey, but it really depends on the light if you see them. Cashmere grey is a fantastic colour that literally goes with everything. This is not only my most expensive bag, but also the most versatile one. It is dark enough to go with darker colours in Winter, yet light enough to go with almost everything light in the Summer. It looks great with cooler colours  (Navy really brings out the mentioned blue undertones), but also with warmer colours (when worn with beige or Brown it seems to go slightly in the direction of the rock colour, but only very slightly).

If you are looking for a great neutral to wear all year round you cannot do wrong with this!


----------



## nutbee2

Want to learn more about Chloe Paddingtons!


----------



## Plain_Jane_Too

Here is 
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
my modest Chloe collection:

Bags
Marcie Top Handle Satchel, Nut
Marcie Medium Satchel, Royal Navy
Marcie Medium Crossbody Bag, Tan

Shoes
2 Wedges, 1 pair of boots


----------



## coivcte

Plain_Jane_Too said:


> Here is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3097346
> View attachment 3097347
> View attachment 3097348
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my modest Chloe collection:
> 
> Bags
> Marcie Top Handle Satchel, Nut
> Marcie Medium Satchel, Royal Navy
> Marcie Medium Crossbody Bag, Tan
> 
> Shoes
> 2 Wedges, 1 pair of boots



Oh my!!!!!


----------



## pukasonqo

kdviloria29 said:


> My first ever Chloe bag.. It may be old style but.. I'm a 23 year old medical student so i dont have much money yet to buy current styles right now.. Plus, i got this bag for only $50 haha




great find! and cannot say enough about the price, well done!


----------



## coivcte




----------



## Designerhbgirl

coivcte said:


>


Adorable little Chloe family!


----------



## paisley*

This is my current collection 
Prune heloise, bliss pink paraty & pink berry paddy


----------



## GemsBerry

paisley* said:


> This is my current collection
> Prune heloise, bliss pink paraty & pink berry paddy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3119294



I love these colors!!


----------



## paisley*

Thanks gemsberry!


----------



## StyleinLA

Hi Everyone, new to this forum decided to join and share my love for purses. Here is my Chloe Bag Collection! &#128525;&#10084;&#65039;&#128525;&#10084;&#65039;&#128525;&#10084;&#65039;

1 Large Marcie in Black and 1 Large Marcie in Barbour Khaki 1 Medium Marcie in Wild Purple and My first Chloe and first love my Phyton Paraty in Natural/Brown.


----------



## Designerhbgirl

StyleinLA said:


> Hi Everyone, new to this forum decided to join and share my love for purses. Here is my Chloe Bag Collection! &#128525;&#10084;&#65039;&#128525;&#10084;&#65039;&#128525;&#10084;&#65039;
> 
> 1 Large Marcie in Black and 1 Large Marcie in Barbour Khaki 1 Medium Marcie in Wild Purple and My first Chloe and first love my Phyton Paraty in Natural/Brown.


Lovely Chloe family!


----------



## StyleinLA

Thank you! &#128522;


----------



## casseyelsie

Hi. Does anyone here have paraty in small n medium?  If u do, I'd really appreciate pic of them size by side, and also comparison of what can fit inside both bags.  TIA [emoji7]


----------



## xanthochrome

I have a small Chloe family, too! Two Paddys, one duffel that I don't know the name of, and a pair of boots from when Paulo Melim Andersson was still in charge.


----------



## Adaniels729

StyleinLA said:


> Hi Everyone, new to this forum decided to join and share my love for purses. Here is my Chloe Bag Collection! [emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 1 Large Marcie in Black and 1 Large Marcie in Barbour Khaki 1 Medium Marcie in Wild Purple and My first Chloe and first love my Phyton Paraty in Natural/Brown.




Beautiful collection!


----------



## aksaiyo

Here is my small but growing Chloé family! 
From left to right: 
Medium Baylee in Crimson/Fig Purple 
Paraty key holder in Black
Medium Paraty in Rock
Paraty long zip around wallet in Rock
Medium Paraty in Wine Purple


----------



## Ludmilla

aksaiyo said:


> Here is my small but growing Chloé family!
> From left to right:
> Medium Baylee in Crimson/Fig Purple
> Paraty key holder in Black
> Medium Paraty in Rock
> Paraty long zip around wallet in Rock
> Medium Paraty in Wine Purple
> 
> View attachment 3174604




Very pretty family. [emoji7]


----------



## StyleinLA

Adaniels729 said:


> Beautiful collection!



Thank you!


----------



## Adaniels729

aksaiyo said:


> Here is my small but growing Chloé family!
> From left to right:
> Medium Baylee in Crimson/Fig Purple
> Paraty key holder in Black
> Medium Paraty in Rock
> Paraty long zip around wallet in Rock
> Medium Paraty in Wine Purple
> 
> View attachment 3174604




I passed on a beautiful pre-loved paraty in rock last week....was looking for a black one. I'm totally kicking myself now. Ugh!!! Look at that happy family!


----------



## aksaiyo

Adaniels729 said:


> I passed on a beautiful pre-loved paraty in rock last week....was looking for a black one. I'm totally kicking myself now. Ugh!!! Look at that happy family!


Awww it'a okay, you shouldn't settle for a color that doesn't hit the spot. I love the Rock color, it captured by heart straight away (it's my first Chloe bag), so even though I could find other shades on sale I still went for a full priced Rock Paraty because I would always want the Rock version anyway. 
The family is very happy! I hope to add a business card holder to this family soon, because business cards are so often exchanged every where I go in my current job.


----------



## Smc422

&#128525;


----------



## vanilla_addict

Lovely thread
My chloe bag family  you can tell i am an edith lover


----------



## Ludmilla

vanilla_addict said:


> Lovely thread
> 
> My chloe bag family  you can tell i am an edith lover




Very pretty family! [emoji7] The Edith is great, no wonder you love her. [emoji6]


----------



## vanilla_addict

Ludmilla said:


> Very pretty family! [emoji7] The Edith is great, no wonder you love her. [emoji6]


Thank you dear  i get compliments when i carry my Edith specially the classic size. The loaf size is my fav though  i feel the design of edith is so raw and unique old school with a twist


----------



## pukasonqo

Ludmilla said:


> Very pretty family! [emoji7] The Edith is great, no wonder you love her. [emoji6]




i regret not getting an edith...


----------



## Ser

This is my first and only Chloe so far. A marcie hobo in moka.  I've come across from Mulberry, which makes up most of my collection, and I'm enjoying seeing everyone's Chloe bags. I can see me adding another soon....perhaps a Paraty!?


----------



## Ser

Oops with photo


----------



## GemsBerry

vanilla_addict said:


> Lovely thread
> My chloe bag family  you can tell i am an edith lover



Very unique pieces, yay for old crossbody Marcie with zippers!


----------



## vanilla_addict

GemsBerry said:


> Very unique pieces, yay for old crossbody Marcie with zippers!


Hehehe thank you its one of my favorite travel bags!


----------



## Dounia

Woooow beautiful collection! &#128077;


----------



## bh4me

I haven't purchased a Chloe in a few years. Currently, I lean more towards using my Chloe crossbody bags and other brands in general. 

I have been going back and forth on selling some. But every time I get them out, I just can't do it. Thought I'd share my oldies but goodies  

On my paddies, I played with it and relocated the key/strap so I don't have to use the lock. It is pretty heavy except for the one on the white. Now, I feel inclined to use them again.


----------



## GemsBerry

bh4me said:


> I haven't purchased a Chloe in a few years. Currently, I lean more towards using my Chloe crossbody bags and other brands in general.
> 
> I have been going back and forth on selling some. But every time I get them out, I just can't do it. Thought I'd share my oldies but goodies
> 
> On my paddies, I played with it and relocated the key/strap so I don't have to use the lock. It is pretty heavy except for the one on the white. Now, I feel inclined to use them again.



Amazing collection!!  which style do you use most?


----------



## bh4me

GemsBerry said:


> Amazing collection!!  which style do you use most?



Thanks for the kind words  These days, I use the small Marcie the most because I've pretty much downsized what I carry. I like being hands free most of the time. 

Now that I saw them all out (whichever I've never done...lol), I'm inspired to use the older ones again. My first one from almost 12 years ago still looks amazing


----------



## GemsBerry

bh4me said:


> Thanks for the kind words  These days, I use the small Marcie the most because I've pretty much downsized what I carry. I like being hands free most of the time.
> 
> Now that I saw them all out (whichever I've never done...lol), I'm inspired to use the older ones again. My first one from almost 12 years ago still looks amazing



I agree, Marcies are everywhere, but they are discontinuing Paraty. I personally like hobo and crossbody styles nowadays.


----------



## irene83

Here's my growing collection . I never considered myself a Chloe person, except that I have a tendency to look for relatively low-key bags that people won't instantly recognise and that I can carry books and heavy stuff easily.  That made me start looking for Chloes. Had the brown hobo for almost a decade I just added the rest this year!


----------



## GemsBerry

irene83 said:


> Here's my growing collection . I never considered myself a Chloe person, except that I have a tendency to look for relatively low-key bags that people won't instantly recognise and that I can carry books and heavy stuff easily.  That made me start looking for Chloes. Had the brown hobo for almost a decade I just added the rest this year!


Love seeing new and old designs together. colors are fun!


----------



## ceedoan

bh4me said:


> I haven't purchased a Chloe in a few years. Currently, I lean more towards using my Chloe crossbody bags and other brands in general.
> 
> I have been going back and forth on selling some. But every time I get them out, I just can't do it. Thought I'd share my oldies but goodies
> 
> On my paddies, I played with it and relocated the key/strap so I don't have to use the lock. It is pretty heavy except for the one on the white. Now, I feel inclined to use them again.



B!!! OMG!!! your chloe collection is amazing!!! holy s*** girl.... i wanna see your entire handbag collection!!!


----------



## Lovelybellen

Hello everyone! I have Faye triplets - love this collection so much...


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Lovelybellen said:


> Hello everyone! I have Faye triplets - love this collection so much...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3481853



Those Fayes are GORGEOUS!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Ludmilla

Lovelybellen said:


> Hello everyone! I have Faye triplets - love this collection so much...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3481853



A stunning collection! Enjoy them very much. [emoji4]


----------



## LV.NYC

My modest collection of 3 Chloes


----------



## GemsBerry

janey0138 said:


> My modest collection of 3 Chloes


 Marcies. what's the color at the bottom left, skin?


----------



## LV.NYC

GemsBerry said:


> Marcies. what's the color at the bottom left, skin?


It's called Nut and resembles Tan


----------



## GemsBerry

janey0138 said:


> It's called Nut and resembles Tan


Nut looks different at every picture, beautiful color!


----------



## Ludmilla

janey0138 said:


> My modest collection of 3 Chloes



Lovely collection!


----------



## tryingonnewfaces

Lovelybellen said:


> Hello everyone! I have Faye triplets - love this collection so much...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3481853



Ahh, I love all of the Fayes too! I love the colors you chose


----------



## Hindi830

DutchMulberry said:


> View attachment 3011498
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my beauties in street blue and cashmere grey!


After use have you noticed your flap faking below the back of the bag?


----------



## Hindi830

DutchMulberry said:


> View attachment 3011498
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my beauties in street blue and cashmere grey!


After use have you noticed your flap falling below the back of the bag?


----------



## Hindi830

BagLdy said:


> View attachment 2890540
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My small Chloe family. Medium Paraty in Black and Medium Marcie Crossbody in Grey &#128522;


Do you notice any sagging of the Marcie flap where it falls/hangs below the back of the bag?


----------



## appleatcha

Gorgeous!


----------



## Bagshoelover72

Looking for a tote in rich orange, have in mind either Tory burch T tote or Gucci swing tote. Please help me decide need to pick sooner because both are on sale.


----------



## mzbaglady1

​


----------



## mzbaglady1

View attachment 3625527
View attachment 3625529​


----------



## mzbaglady1

My two little mini Faye bracelet bags.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

mzbaglady1 said:


> My two little mini Faye bracelet bags.



Wow! They're really pretty and cool! What can you fit inside?


----------



## mzbaglady1

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Wow! They're really pretty and cool! What can you fit inside?


Cell phone, credit cards, drivers license, cash.


----------



## YOGAGIRL70

My Chloe bags [emoji173]
Small Hayley in Black
Medium Marcie in Coffee Shot
Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## sinyard

janey0138 said:


> My modest collection of 3 Chloes



Beautiful!


----------



## sinyard

bh4me said:


> I haven't purchased a Chloe in a few years. Currently, I lean more towards using my Chloe crossbody bags and other brands in general.
> 
> I have been going back and forth on selling some. But every time I get them out, I just can't do it. Thought I'd share my oldies but goodies
> 
> On my paddies, I played with it and relocated the key/strap so I don't have to use the lock. It is pretty heavy except for the one on the white. Now, I feel inclined to use them again.



Is that the crossbody in the medium and small? Do you use the small crossbody a lot? I'm trying to decide which one to get...


----------



## bh4me

sinyard said:


> Is that the crossbody in the medium and small? Do you use the small crossbody a lot? I'm trying to decide which one to get...


Yes, it is. I use the small Marcies more than the medium. I don't carry much these days. The small is perfect for my needs. I still use the medium but rare and when I have to.


----------



## BBcity

Hi everyone, I'm new to the forum!  This is my Chloe collection: large Marcie hobo in nut, Faye medium backpack in woody khaki, black medium Hudson, and the Myer small tote in motty grey.


----------



## vnsmiley

Hi All,
I'm new to the forum and I recently bought 3 Chloe bags as in the pictures (Small Drew, Medium Fay, and Medium Hudson). Is it hard to maintenance the suede Chloe bag? Should I return the Drew because of the suede?
Thank you


----------



## bellebellebelle19

vnsmiley said:


> Hi All,
> I'm new to the forum and I recently bought 3 Chloe bags as in the pictures (Small Drew, Medium Fay, and Medium Hudson). Is it hard to maintenance the suede Chloe bag? Should I return the Drew because of the suede?
> Thank you
> View attachment 3791451
> View attachment 3791452
> View attachment 3791453


Many have discussed how the Chloe suede is easier to maintain than the leather  I can't remember exactly what is advised for care and maintenance, but if you would like to keep your Drew looking pristine I would invest in a suede brush and suede protectant spray, and do a bit more research on the forum to see what others have to say about suede (in case I'm wrong, because I don't own any Chloe, I just love it from afar!)


----------



## vnsmiley

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Many have discussed how the Chloe suede is easier to maintain than the leather  I can't remember exactly what is advised for care and maintenance, but if you would like to keep your Drew looking pristine I would invest in a suede brush and suede protectant spray, and do a bit more research on the forum to see what others have to say about suede (in case I'm wrong, because I don't own any Chloe, I just love it from afar!)


Thanks so much for your reply. Do you have any recommend any brand for suede brush/protectant spray by any chance? 
Thank you!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

vnsmiley said:


> Thanks so much for your reply. Do you have any recommend any brand for suede brush/protectant spray by any chance?
> Thank you!


No problem  I've heard good thing sbakut Apple Garde so you might want to look into that one  But like I said, I don't own any Chloe bags so I would double check around the forum before you spray your bag with anything


----------



## Miss World

Lovelybellen said:


> Hello everyone! I have Faye triplets - love this collection so much...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3481853


Gorgeous collection! I absolutely love the Chloe Faye designs. May I ask you what the official colour your medium Chloe Faye bag is called? Is it Silver Blue? I want it! It’s so beautiful.


----------



## tweeety

Love love the Chloé Drew [emoji170][emoji170]





My next bag maybe will be the Faye, she’s still kind of growing on me [emoji28]


----------



## AHGREEN

hmwe46 said:


> Ok gals, some of you have more Chloe bags that I have clothes!!
> 
> Let's see those collections ladies!!


My first Purchase from Chloe . Can’t decide which color I want so I got both


----------



## AHGREEN

hmwe46 said:


> Ok gals, some of you have more Chloe bags that I have clothes!!
> 
> Let's see those collections ladies!!


----------



## AHGREEN

Here is another one in gorgeous tan color


----------



## Jana123

AHGREEN said:


> My first Purchase from Chloe . Can’t decide which color I want so I got both



Good choice! Congrats on your two new beauties. They are gorgeous.


----------



## GemsBerry

Beautiful Fayes and Drews, ladies!


----------



## Miss World

AHGREEN said:


> My first Purchase from Chloe . Can’t decide which color I want so I got both





AHGREEN said:


> Here is another one in gorgeous tan color


Lucky you! They’re absolutely beautiful! I love both colours!


----------



## elenkat27

Just received my first Chloe! New To Me from Fashionphile and I’m absolutely obsessed! 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## neloi2006

My small Chloe collection.


----------



## fettfleck

These are my two Chloés: Paraty Medium, I think it was pinkberry and Chloé Nile Medium.


----------



## highend

....recently returned to Chloe with these items


tan Faye Day, sienna pixie micro/belt bag, medium caramel pixie, carbon brown Faye woc, tan small Faye, biscotti beige nile minaudiere, and mini marcies in nougat, tan and dark velvet


----------



## iheart_purses

highend said:


> ....recently returned to Chloe with these items
> View attachment 4111076
> 
> tan Faye Day, sienna pixie micro/belt bag, medium caramel pixie, carbon brown Faye woc, tan small Faye, biscotti beige nile minaudiere, and mini marcies in nougat, tan and dark velvet



This is perfection [emoji108] this is what I strive for! I want other designers but I just love Chloe [emoji173]️


----------



## Designerhbgirl

highend said:


> ....recently returned to Chloe with these items
> View attachment 4111076
> 
> tan Faye Day, sienna pixie micro/belt bag, medium caramel pixie, carbon brown Faye woc, tan small Faye, biscotti beige nile minaudiere, and mini marcies in nougat, tan and dark velvet


Oh my, what a nice collection! Love the all


----------



## Sina08

These are my Chloés: Faye, Drew and Nile.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Sina08 said:


> View attachment 4115202
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are my Chloés: Faye, Drew and Nile.


I'm especially in love with that Faye!!!


----------



## Roie55

I have never taken a family shot and been meaning to for ages. 
Here's the Chloe fam


The Edith, Betty's (large and small chain) and Paddingtons (large 05 hobo, regular metallic bleu with black HW) mini in a mustard, and 2 pouchettes (actually i don't remember what the little ones were called.)


Lavender paraty shopper and some kind of brown regular paraty. See by Chloe (with the black bow) large marcie in a very dark purple eggplant shade, and green marcie pouchette. 


My 2 favourites, this amazing deep delicious colour in the squishiest thick leather,


The metallic bleu nuit paddington. Prettiest girl ever, not getting great sunlight right now but shes very blue.


----------



## Sina08

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I'm especially in love with that Faye!!!



Oh I love them all!
But getting this particular Faye was a real quest, so it’s a bit more special to me


----------



## awayfromblue

Roie55 said:


> I have never taken a family shot and been meaning to for ages.
> Here's the Chloe fam
> View attachment 4115775
> 
> The Edith, Betty's (large and small chain) and Paddingtons (large 05 hobo, regular metallic bleu with black HW) mini in a mustard, and 2 pouchettes (actually i don't remember what the little ones were called.)
> View attachment 4115778
> 
> Lavender paraty shopper and some kind of brown regular paraty. See by Chloe (with the black bow) large marcie in a very dark purple eggplant shade, and green marcie pouchette.
> View attachment 4115782
> 
> My 2 favourites, this amazing deep delicious colour in the squishiest thick leather,
> View attachment 4115785
> 
> The metallic bleu nuit paddington. Prettiest girl ever, not getting great sunlight right now but shes very blue.
> View attachment 4115790


 
I am so in love with your collection! What beautiful bags!


----------



## highend

highend said:


> ....recently returned to Chloe with these items
> View attachment 4111076
> 
> tan Faye Day, saffron pixie micro/belt bag, medium caramel pixie, carbon brown Faye woc, tan small Faye, biscotti beige nile minaudiere, and mini marcies in nougat, tan and dark velvet


....supplementing the prior group pic with a few late season clearance deals


nut small Lexa, nougat small Pixie, intense violine small Marcie, red small Lexa, saffron large Pixie and navy mini Marcie.


----------



## cecvj

highend said:


> ....supplementing the prior group pic with a few late season clearance deals
> View attachment 4194767
> 
> nut small Lexa, nougat small Pixie, intense violine small Marcie, red small Lexa, saffron large Pixie and navy mini Marcie.



Wouaw  You have the PERFECT Chloé collection ! I love all of you bags


----------



## ceriseluster

My latest haul


----------



## minababe

Sina08 said:


> View attachment 4115202
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are my Chloés: Faye, Drew and Nile.



is this drew motty Grey?
the colour is so crazy. sometimes it Looks Grey sometimes taupe


----------



## Sina08

minababe said:


> is this drew motty Grey?
> the colour is so crazy. sometimes it Looks Grey sometimes taupe



Yes, it’s Motty Grey.
I love how the colour can change depending on the light or your outfit. 
It’s the perfect spring/summer bag that goes with almost everything.


----------



## highend

highend said:


> View attachment 4111076





highend said:


> View attachment 4194767


....supplementing the rest of my collection with this beauty


, a medium coconut brown watersnake print Tess.  

I fell in love with this combo when looking for alternatives to the smooth leather versions that didn't seem to wear well (scratches, etc) when viewed in store.  Saw these pics on Fwrd and Matches, and imagined this version would be perfect for me.




Thankfully, I was able to score this one when it popped up for 50% off during the recent Farfetch private sale.  So amazing IRL and checks all my boxes!


----------



## GemsBerry

highend said:


> ....supplementing the rest of my collection with this beauty
> View attachment 4250701
> 
> , a medium coconut brown watersnake print Tess.
> 
> I fell in love with this combo when looking for alternatives to the smooth leather versions that didn't seem to wear well (scratches, etc) when viewed in store.  Saw these pics on Fwrd and Matches, and imagined this version would be perfect for me.
> View attachment 4250702
> 
> View attachment 4250703
> 
> Thankfully, I was able to score this one when it popped up for 50% off during the recent Farfetch private sale.  So amazing IRL and checks all my boxes!


Holy cow! this looks like a piece of Art!


----------



## Kikitakesphotos

New sale purchases. Will unwrap later! I actually love the drew bijou clutch so much I've just ordered it in red.


----------



## YellowBuggie

My Lexa's new sister Marcie (blush nude color) arrived today! Marcie is preloved, but new to me and she is in practically perfect condition!! I can't wait to wear her to run some errands later today!


----------



## Tatze

YellowBuggie said:


> My Lexa's new sister Marcie (blush nude color) arrived today! Marcie is preloved, but new to me and she is in practically perfect condition!! I can't wait to wear her to run some errands later today!



Lovely bag ; - ))) I owe this Marcie in Abstract White myself - haven´t carried it for a while now ... last weekend I gave her a "beauty treatment" and now she looks like new again !!! I fell in love again and enjoy every day carrying her ; - ))) have fun with yours ....


----------



## YellowBuggie

Tatze said:


> Lovely bag ; - ))) I owe this Marcie in Abstract White myself - haven´t carried it for a while now ... last weekend I gave her a "beauty treatment" and now she looks like new again !!! I fell in love again and enjoy every day carrying her ; - ))) have fun with yours ....



The handles are so solid (but soft and comfortable) and the leather is even more scrumptious than my Lexa! Marcie is my first pre-owned bag and I'm so in love!!


----------



## sprung




----------



## sprung

Hi ladies anyone know the name of the above bag please ? Thank you in advance


----------



## YellowBuggie

sprung said:


> View attachment 4381227



It's gorgeous!! I hope someone knows the name! I've never seen one before but I'm relatively new to the designer bag game.


----------



## Citosgirl

I love all your lovely bags!

I feel like no one does earth tones like Chloe—This is my small but well loved collection. I think I need to branch out for some colour in my next pieces!

One small party in suntan

One compact pastille wallet in ivory

One Chloe paddington in an unknown brown.

What’s next? I’m thinking a Marcie, mini or medium? I can’t decide.


----------



## EmmaPeel

Today I received my small croc embossed Tess. Although I am not sure if I will keep it I thought I should take a photo of my Chloés because the all look so beautiful together.

1. Drew Bijou small, Dhalia Red
2. Lexa large, Black
3. Tess small croc, Nut
4. Tess large, Sharp Brown


----------



## Lulu729

On rotation: My Ethel Medium with patent brown handles, 2019 Marcie Small Satchel in Nut, and 2010 Marcie Medium in Black.

I pared down my bag closet recently, and 3 out of only 5 bags that I kept are these! Chloé is my favorite bag brand.


----------



## Minnie24

Here are my Chloe babies  my python drew is the oldest and most used. The C bag is my latest addition! 

1. C bag in black 
2. Bijou drew in white 
3. Pixie in Motty grey/multi suede 
4. Drew in black python 
5. Faye in black suede and leather


----------



## levta

A growing collection! I love the leather on my Faye mini although it’s real prone to scratches (it even has marks from my nails from opening it the first time)


----------



## Roie55

sprung said:


> Hi ladies anyone know the name of the above bag please ? Thank you in advance


Odessa


----------



## Jana123

meant to do this for some time now... I am a huge Chloé fan and over the past few years I might have bought just one too many


----------



## LuckyBitch

OMG, what a fabulous collection...


----------



## Jana123

Thank you, Luckybitch


----------



## GemsBerry

Jana123 said:


> meant to do this for some time now... I am a huge Chloé fan and over the past few years I might have bought just one too many


Gorgeous collection! I'm totally in love with your burgundy Elsie, if you ever decide to part with it


----------



## Designerhbgirl

Jana123 said:


> meant to do this for some time now... I am a huge Chloé fan and over the past few years I might have bought just one too many


Love them all! That red Marcie on the end though, it’s beautiful!


----------



## IntheOcean

Jana123 said:


> meant to do this for some time now... I am a huge Chloé fan and over the past few years I might have bought just one too many


Wow, what an awesome collection!


----------



## Jana123

I have to admit that the photo is not up to date. Two bags found another loving home in the meantime. The Elsie and also the Everston;-(


----------



## eve1

Jana123 said:


> meant to do this for some time now... I am a huge Chloé fan and over the past few years I might have bought just one too many


Wow! Someone really likes the Marcie.


----------



## AMRV89

Jana123 said:


> meant to do this for some time now... I am a huge Chloé fan and over the past few years I might have bought just one too many


OMG!!! Can I run free through your closet!!!! Lol. 

Honestly, though, love your collection.


----------



## Citosgirl

Jana123 said:


> meant to do this for some time now... I am a huge Chloé fan and over the past few years I might have bought just one too many


Oh my word.  That photo is dreamy!


----------



## pukasonqo

My Chloe collection, should also add the 2 pairs of shoes I also have!


----------



## CelinaLuna

Kikitakesphotos said:


> New sale purchases. Will unwrap later! I actually love the drew bijou clutch so much I've just ordered it in red.


Have they discontinued the drew bijou clutch??


----------



## AMRV89

Just picked up these three beauties through poshmark. Gently used but oh so perfect! What do you think?


----------



## Citosgirl

AMRV89 said:


> Just picked up these three beauties through poshmark. Gently used but oh so perfect! What do you think?


 Beautiful! I especially love the one with colourful fringe.


----------



## AMRV89

Citosgirl said:


> Beautiful! I especially love the one with colourful fringe.


Mee too! I saw Amiee Song wear both of these at NY fashion week in 2015 and I’ve been dying to get them ever since but they weren’t In my budget at the time.


----------



## LuckyBitch

AMRV89 said:


> Just picked up these three beauties through poshmark. Gently used but oh so perfect! What do you think?


Love them all   What beauties!


----------



## hja

Joined the Chloe club with my new Tess


----------



## LuckyBitch

hja said:


> Joined the Chloe club with my new Tess
> 
> View attachment 4917658


What a beauty! The colors are gorgeous.


----------



## hja

LuckyBitch said:


> What a beauty! The colors are gorgeous.



Thank you!


----------



## pukasonqo

Received today, probs not the best pics but here it is, new to me, and all the way fro the Jersey Islands: Tante Edith!


----------



## Roie55

pukasonqo said:


> Received today, probs not the best pics but here it is, new to me, and all the way fro the Jersey Islands: Tante Edith!


Black edith with Strap - OMG a unicorn


----------



## whatisthemeaningoflife

No prizes for guessing one of my favourite bag designs ever! Definitely don't have an addiction here


----------



## Mudli

not the best photos here, i need to take better ones.... but here are my 3 marcie babies and my 3 paraty and one bay.


----------



## yellowpinkstripes

Mudli said:


> not the best photos here, i need to take better ones.... but here are my 3 marcie babies and my 3 paraty and one bay.



Fabulous collection! Which handbag do you reach for most often?


----------



## Mudli

yellowpinkstripes said:


> Fabulous collection! Which handbag do you reach for most often?


thank you so much    i  really love this two models - i will probably buy more of them   

i carry all of them - except of the orange paraty, i just got it and didnt have a chance to wear it so far. but i always change between this bags. at the moment i use the beige paraty.
a real steal deal was the blue marcie. i got it for around 300 euro, it came a a "not-so-good-condition" with stains on the hardware and somehow hard parts of the leather, where it was wet before. maybe from a drink what was in the bag.... i dont know.
i took some hours with cleaning and caring, and it is a very good condition now  
the hard leather got soft again, the wrikles are gone and the stains at the hardware...... toothpaste did a good job. it was just some dirt, nothing bad. 
i got all of them at vestiaire collective.


----------



## yellowpinkstripes

Mudli said:


> thank you so much    i  really love this two models - i will probably buy more of them
> 
> i carry all of them - except of the orange paraty, i just got it and didnt have a chance to wear it so far. but i always change between this bags. at the moment i use the beige paraty.
> a real steal deal was the blue marcie. i got it for around 300 euro, it came a a "not-so-good-condition" with stains on the hardware and somehow hard parts of the leather, where it was wet before. maybe from a drink what was in the bag.... i dont know.
> i took some hours with cleaning and caring, and it is a very good condition now
> the hard leather got soft again, the wrikles are gone and the stains at the hardware...... toothpaste did a good job. it was just some dirt, nothing bad.
> i got all of them at vestiaire collective.


Wow, all the colors are so pretty. But I’m intrigued by the perforated Paraty.


----------



## serendipity28

*Help me pick one, please. *Finally pulling the trigger on my first Chloe bag, however I can't seem to decide between the three below. The Faye (Brown/Tobacco), Marcie in medium (Tan), and the Tess small (brown). Any info on which one is still in style & worth investing in would be greatly appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## Jana123

serendipity28 said:


> *Help me pick one, please. *Finally pulling the trigger on my first Chloe bag, however I can't seem to decide between the three below. The Faye (Brown/Tobacco), Marcie in medium (Tan), and the Tess small (brown). Any info on which one is still in style & worth investing in would be greatly appreciated. Thank you!


Oh this would be an easy one for me as I just love the Marcie so much  But all three would be a good choice. Best of luck with your decision!


----------



## IntheOcean

serendipity28 said:


> *Help me pick one, please. *Finally pulling the trigger on my first Chloe bag, however I can't seem to decide between the three below. The Faye (Brown/Tobacco), Marcie in medium (Tan), and the Tess small (brown). Any info on which one is still in style & worth investing in would be greatly appreciated. Thank you!


I'd go for the Tess! I have no idea which would be a better choice resale-value-wise, but I imagine none of them would do great on that front. However, they're all beautiful. Pick whichever makes your heart sing more.


----------



## serendipity28

Hi guys, ended up getting my first Chloe - the Mini Marcie in Mirage Blue. I had posted earlier for advise between the Faye (brown) & the Marcie shoulder bag (brown), but when I received them the Marcie shoulder was too huge for my 5'2" frame and I wasn't a fan of both the colors. So, ended up exchanging them for the current one. However, the husband thought it looked a little dark and dull vs some of the lighter colors. He thought the Mirage Blue looked slightly more poppier in the pictures. 

A little confused, might go check them out in the store this time. But any feedback from people who own the lighter/brighter colors vs the Mirage blue would be really appreciated. Like the cashmere gray/light cloud/faded blue etc. Thank you so much.

P.S. Also, I realize it does look more brighter/poppier in these pictures as well - compared to in person. But maybe that helps? Esp if I'm wearing it out in the sun?


----------



## Jana123

serendipity28 said:


> Hi guys, ended up getting my first Chloe - the Mini Marcie in Mirage Blue. I had posted earlier for advise between the Faye (brown) & the Marcie shoulder bag (brown), but when I received them the Marcie shoulder was too huge for my 5'2" frame and I wasn't a fan of both the colors. So, ended up exchanging them for the current one. However, the husband thought it looked a little dark and dull vs some of the lighter colors. He thought the Mirage Blue looked slightly more poppier in the pictures.
> 
> A little confused, might go check them out in the store this time. But any feedback from people who own the lighter/brighter colors vs the Mirage blue would be really appreciated. Like the cashmere gray/light cloud/faded blue etc. Thank you so much.
> 
> P.S. Also, I realize it does look more brighter/poppier in these pictures as well - compared to in person. But maybe that helps? Esp if I'm wearing it out in the sun?


I find that most of the Chloé colours are generally a bit more subdued or tinted. (Personally that’s something I like about their bags) This is also the case with the cashmere grey you are mentioning. But  if you are looking for something more light or bright I can really recommend the light cloud or ash blue. If you have the chance to visit a Chloe boutique I would definitely do so. best of luck with your decision. Don’t settle for a colour that isn’t 100% right for you. You want this to be a bag that you still love many years down the line...


----------



## dreamalittledream

My one and only designer bag — large chloe tess! Love it to death !!!


----------



## lili45

serendipity28 said:


> Hi guys, ended up getting my first Chloe - the Mini Marcie in Mirage Blue. I had posted earlier for advise between the Faye (brown) & the Marcie shoulder bag (brown), but when I received them the Marcie shoulder was too huge for my 5'2" frame and I wasn't a fan of both the colors. So, ended up exchanging them for the current one. However, the husband thought it looked a little dark and dull vs some of the lighter colors. He thought the Mirage Blue looked slightly more poppier in the pictures.
> 
> A little confused, might go check them out in the store this time. But any feedback from people who own the lighter/brighter colors vs the Mirage blue would be really appreciated. Like the cashmere gray/light cloud/faded blue etc. Thank you so much.
> 
> P.S. Also, I realize it does look more brighter/poppier in these pictures as well - compared to in person. But maybe that helps? Esp if I'm wearing it out in the sun?


I do love this, and think it could be so easily worn!


----------



## lili45

dreamalittledream said:


> My one and only designer bag — large chloe tess! Love it to death !!!


Gorgeous!


----------



## lili45

Mudli said:


> not the best photos here, i need to take better ones.... but here are my 3 marcie babies and my 3 paraty and one bay.


Fabulous collection, sigh....!


----------



## lili45

Jana123 said:


> meant to do this for some time now... I am a huge Chloé fan and over the past few years I might have bought just one too many


Outstanding!


----------



## dreamalittledream

lili45 said:


> Gorgeous!


Thank you! It’s beautiful and functional! Can even fit a small bottle of beer inside!


----------



## coeyforever

serendipity28 said:


> Hi guys, ended up getting my first Chloe - the Mini Marcie in Mirage Blue. I had posted earlier for advise between the Faye (brown) & the Marcie shoulder bag (brown), but when I received them the Marcie shoulder was too huge for my 5'2" frame and I wasn't a fan of both the colors. So, ended up exchanging them for the current one. However, the husband thought it looked a little dark and dull vs some of the lighter colors. He thought the Mirage Blue looked slightly more poppier in the pictures.
> 
> A little confused, might go check them out in the store this time. But any feedback from people who own the lighter/brighter colors vs the Mirage blue would be really appreciated. Like the cashmere gray/light cloud/faded blue etc. Thank you so much.
> 
> P.S. Also, I realize it does look more brighter/poppier in these pictures as well - compared to in person. But maybe that helps? Esp if I'm wearing it out in the sun?



Do you mind sharing how low the mini Marcie drop as shoulder bag? Asking because I have a tiny frame too and it has been a struggle to find a bag that fit. Normally the shortest straps still being too long for me 

This colour looks cute btw!!


----------



## EWS2020

hja said:


> Joined the Chloe club with my new Tess
> 
> View attachment 4917658


Gorgeous!


----------



## stcstc

Minnie24 said:


> Here are my Chloe babies  my python drew is the oldest and most used. The C bag is my latest addition!
> 
> 1. C bag in black
> 2. Bijou drew in white
> 3. Pixie in Motty grey/multi suede
> 4. Drew in black python
> 5. Faye in black suede and leather


Love your collection! Especially the C bag in black! I have been obsessed with the exact bag recently, and can't help thinking about it... How is your c bag holding up? Do you still love it?


----------



## sophiegray

dreamalittledream said:


> Thank you! It’s beautiful and functional! Can even fit a small bottle of beer inside!


Is it heavy?


----------



## djen5466

yay


----------



## Shelby33

First post in this forum... I also have a Heloise Satchel and small hobo, I love the older bags.


----------



## chloe72

I got my first and only Chloe this year:


----------



## Roie55

Shelby33 said:


> First post in this forum... I also have a Heloise Satchel and small hobo, I love the older bags.
> 
> View attachment 5660282


the saskia, beautiful colour. I loved their multicolour versions, grey, yellow & light grey/white i think? been a long time.


----------



## Shelby33

Roie55 said:


> the saskia, beautiful colour. I loved their multicolour versions, grey, yellow & light grey/white i think? been a long time.


Yes those are beautiful!


----------

